# FiiO E11K &A3 Portable Amplifier Info/News Thread  (Early Impressions)



## bowei006

Hey guys, Panda here.
  
 I wish to introduce the new FiiO E11K that will be replacing FiiO's legendary E11 Kilimanjaro.
  
 I've had this unit for over 4 months now, and was only just today, granted permission to post images and videos of it. Without further ado, heres the new unit!
  
Notices:
 The unit in the pictures is the pre-production unit FiiO had in works a few months ago* AND IS NOT* fully representive of the final product. 
  
 I am not a company represenative/affiliate of FiiO Electronics and have no monetary connection with them. I am a reviewer of technology products and put my own honest thoughts ahead of all else. 
  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  
  
  
*Video Unboxing:*

  
*Impressions:*
  
_-THIS IS AN EXTREMELY EARLY PRE-PRODUCTION UNIT-  A new near-final unit will be arriving soon to me._
  
I think that the sound is better than the E11's. However do note that I last heard the E11 last year. It packs a sound similar to a mix between the E11 and E07K's in where it has the tighter and more 'neutral' sound of the E07K while still retaining the warm and fun coloration of the E11. The E07K itself isn't very neutral of course, but the E11K offers good middle ground between the 'more' cleaner sound of the E07K's with the bass and warmth of the E11.

The design is a bit weird in my opinion. I'm fine with the curved sides, but it does indeed look different from past units. I don't have a problem with changing up themes but the rest of FiiOs units have straight edges and are these beautiful polygonial shapes. 

I think that the device is also a bit awkward in the usability section. The input and output situated on the bottom means that it will have to be strapped to the DAP near the bottom of the DAP so that it can connect to it easy. Or, it may have to be turned upside down if the DAP's output is on the top of the DAP unit. This, in conjunction with the mid situated analog potentiometer which is very flush with the metal will make it difficult for the user to change volume or interact with the E11K. Mainly because most DAP's are larger than the E11K. 

The curved front and rear face of the E11K also makes it hard to stabilize to a unit. Because it is curved, the unit will wiggle more when you try to strap it to any flat or curved device. This can be rectified with the little rubber legs you guys often include with your units, but not everyone will, or can use those. 

*           Conclusion*: While the E11K boasts good sound and features that is legendary to its predecessor - the E11 Kilimanjaro -, it falls short on its usability attached to DAP's, and the physical build design that it uses. It is largely a somewhat clunky unit that has some kinks that need to be worked out. But despite these shortcommings, FiiO is still pushing out an agressive product thanks to its sound and relative issues with like products; most units like it have the same problems - so as not to fully discount the E11K's usability - and often times cost more. The E11K is situated in an agressive market, and this time, it features the stealth like build, and great sound at an even better price point
  
_-THIS IS AN EXTREMELY EARLY PRE-PRODUCTION UNIT- A new near-final unit will be arriving soon to me._
  
  
  
 This is all for now as it is 
  
  
 Leave your comments, thoughts, opinions etc below. My web page and Facebook page are in my signature below. Check it out, and or like my page if you wish! Thanks


----------



## suman134

hmm , hmm got it , i hope the retail unit is a bit more ergonomic .


----------



## bowei006

suman134 said:


> hmm , hmm got it , i hope the retail unit is a bit more ergonomic .


 
 The curved front and back is only an issue for people who are strapping it to another curved device. Otherwise, it is barely noticeable due to the fact that it becomes fairly static once strapped down.
  
 As a reviewer, it is my duty to mention the small stuff. I don't want to overblow the usability issue of the E11K though. Why? Mainly because its an issue pretty much everyone is having. Where strapping a unit to a DAP is clunky as hell and attrocious at times as they slide around. Let's not even go into the monster thickness and cable palooza that stacks get. Hence why I'm mentioning all its faults, but also putting them into context with its competition/market.


----------



## TheGiantHogweed

I like my E11 so much that I think I would want another whenever this one gives up. If this one is out by then, I may be able to get this one. The one thing I think looks strange about it is that the headphone socket is on the other side to the volume control. I don't know how you could strap it to another device and put it in your pocket and use headphones.


----------



## RoMee

Thanks for the early impression Panda man.
 Do you know when they plan to release this?


----------



## bowei006

romee said:


> Thanks for the early impression Panda man.
> Do you know when they plan to release this?


 
 Sure thing man!
  
 Soon is all I can tell. Mainly because they've given me permission to post this thread. So it must be soon.


----------



## bowei006

Unboxing video has been added and updated!


----------



## DisCHORDDubstep

Nice! The only thing I'm not liking: How the pictures aren't higher resolution.  this is the sexiest amp I've ever seen.


----------



## bowei006

dischorddubstep said:


> Nice! The only thing I'm not liking: How the pictures aren't higher resolution.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Really!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 The RESOLUTION of the pictures are high. But the pictures are indeed a bit grainy and mid quality in general. 
  
 Not to fear, new pictures will be taken with a much better one


----------



## DisCHORDDubstep

bowei006 said:


> Really!? :basshead:  :confused_face_2:
> 
> The RESOLUTION of the pictures are high. But the pictures are indeed a bit grainy and mid quality in general.
> 
> Not to fear, new pictures will be taken with a much better one :tongue_smile:


what? I just like the look... Ohhh waiiit. I just clicked open picture in new tab on my browser, and the entire thing loaded in all its gloriousness. Thanks!


----------



## bowei006

dischorddubstep said:


> what? I just like the look... Ohhh waiiit. I just clicked open picture in new tab on my browser, and the entire thing loaded in all its gloriousness. Thanks!


 
  
 There you go. It has resolution, but not quality sadly


----------



## tomscy2000

Hmm. I thought we were still NDA-gagged. Perhaps I'll write some short thoughts soon.


----------



## altrunox

So how much should it costs?
 And what about the power output?
 I liked the design 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  


dischorddubstep said:


> Nice! The only thing I'm not liking: How the pictures aren't higher resolution.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 +1
 Would look great on my desk


----------



## JamesFiiO

altrunox said:


> So how much should it costs?
> And what about the power output?
> I liked the design
> 
> ...


 
  
 the price will keep the same as E11, and the output power is bigger than E11


----------



## altrunox

jamesfiio said:


> the price will keep the same as E11, and the output power is bigger than E11


 
  
 Bigger?
 So probably bigger than E10k too, which I was looking to buy...maybe E11k will be a better option to power something like the DT990 250Ohms. 
 Thanks for the fast reply
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 --
 Forgot to ask the most important thing... can be used while charging?


----------



## bowei006

jamesfiio said:


>


 
 I'm always amazed by how fast you find threads, and how you are able to just 'poof' into threads that have anything to do with FiiO


----------



## Shawn71

Subbed....


----------



## Ultrainferno

I'm really liking the new E11K, I find it a lot better than the first E11


----------



## bowei006

ultrainferno said:


> I'm really liking the new E11K, I find it a lot better than the first E11


 
 In ways I agree. 
  
NOTE THE BELOW OPINIONS ARE REGARDING THE 4 MONTH OLD PRE-PRODUCTION UNIT
  
 The usage of their signature 'stealthy black' metal body makes it look sleek and hot. It's sound signature, while not completely high-end by any means, gives it a good mixture of thick and fun, with a dash of clarity in it. And its simplified usability with the reduction of having to open up the device to flip switches along with the new potentiometer are a good addition.
  
 Despite these great new additions. The E11K suffers in new areas from its new designs. It's curved state makes stack binding more awkward than it already is. I've noted that while it does have relative stability when stacked to most devices. It still has the ability to 'jiggle' due to its curve. Next would be the small shape of the unit and the top mounted potentiometer. Anybody that uses a stack knows that units slide around all the time if you use the bands. This means that it gets awkward and hard to change the volume at times if the E11K slips down the DAP's back. Not as big a problem if the DAP is smaller or around the size as the E11K and if they use double sided tape/velcro to secure their stack. For those using this as a desktop portable amplifier. Changing the volume requires picking the device up. You can't change it while the device is flat on the table. 
  
  Lastly, there is no easilly done user removeable battery. This doesn't matter to me who understands Li-ion batteries, charging habits, and lifespans. But it is something many will care about none the less. 
  
  
 I know I'm naming a lot of cons. But this is mainly because the pros are things that the E11 already did well and don't require a full secondary mention. The unit works by itself quite well and most of the cons are things that dont work with most portable amps. I'm just mentioning them again to keep neutrality in views for the audience. 
 ------------
  
  
 I will be receiving a new E11K soon that is gonig to be almost if not pretty much finalized. I'll update you all on the changes.


----------



## RoMee

@Panda man
  
 Do you know if these thingy can be removed or would I have to dremel them off?
 I can fab up two rails/bumpers to stabilize it when stacked and if I can remove those two pieces it'll be easier to access the pot when it's stacked behind a larger dap.


----------



## altrunox

And what about the most important thing...can be used while charging?


----------



## Ultrainferno

romee said:


> @Panda man
> 
> Do you know if these thingy can be removed or would I have to dremel them off?


 
  
  
 They are plastic and part of the plastic front plate (1 piece)


----------



## RoMee

ultrainferno said:


> They are plastic and part of the plastic front plate (1 piece)


 
 So dremel it is...
  
 I don't know why but other than sound quality this new E11 feels like a downgrade in all areas.


----------



## TheGiantHogweed

romee said:


> So dremel it is...
> 
> I don't know why but other than sound quality this new E11 feels like a downgrade in all areas.


 

 It looks better built that the E11 I have but there are quite a few things that are putting me off. The main thing is that the volume control is on the other side to the input and output. Just how are you meant to have this in your pocket and use headphones without the volume control being unaccesable at the bottom of your pocket? I said before that the gain and bass boost could swap places with the input and output. Or maybe just the volume control could go where the micro USB port is. If this was a desktop amplifier, this wouldn't be as much of a problem. It just seems a little strange to have things that way round when it is a portable amp.


----------



## RoMee

Don't get me wrong, the sq upgrade and the price and the fact that I still love my E11 is enough for me to buy the E11K, but like you said, it's suppose to be a portable amp and most people who buy it will use it in a portable stack but it's not optimized for that purpose. It's just puzzling why FiiO chose this layout. Maybe (wild guess) they made it specifically for their X1 with some kind of stacking kit.


----------



## tomscy2000

I wrote some brief notes regarding the E11K (and the E10K) here: http://www.head-fi.org/t/727793/notes-fiio-e10k-e11k-based-on-pre-production-beta-engineering-samples


----------



## howdy

Hey Panda can you take a picture with this next to a IPod classic or the X3? I trying to get a size comparison.

Thanks!


----------



## bowei006

howdy said:


> Hey Panda can you take a picture with this next to a IPod classic or the X3? I trying to get a size comparison.
> 
> Thanks!


 
 That will have to be a while. I don't have X3 with me. 
  
 Would X5 suffice?


----------



## howdy

bowei006 said:


> That will have to be a while. I don't have X3 with me.
> 
> Would X5 suffice?



Sure, its been awhile since I had it but that would help.


----------



## bowei006

howdy said:


> Sure, its been awhile since I had it but that would help.


 
 *snaps fingers*
  
 Panda shall grant your wish. 
  

  

  
  
 Bad picture quality sorry. This was a quickie picture.


----------



## gimbertt

Subbed


----------



## BelialSeraph

I'm guessing the E11K would be the same size as the original? Was originally planning on getting an E11 to stack with my Sansa Fuze, but now that I've seen this thread, I think I'll hold off on the E11...especially if the E11K could be used while charging


----------



## DisCHORDDubstep

belialseraph said:


> I'm guessing the E11K would be the same size as the original? Was originally planning on getting an E11 to stack with my Sansa Fuze, but now that I've seen this thread, I think I'll hold off on the E11...especially if the E11K could be used while charging


good idea. I'm thinking of selling my E11 here soon before the E11K comes out and e11 prices drop...


----------



## bowei006

dischorddubstep said:


> good idea. I'm thinking of selling my E11 here soon before the E11K comes out and e11 prices drop...


 
 If you are going to do it. You better do it quick.
  
 This thread is a few days old 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 People are learning about the new E11K from PAnda and the others who have it!


----------



## DisCHORDDubstep

bowei006 said:


> If you are going to do it. You better do it quick.
> 
> This thread is a few days old :rolleyes:  People are learning about the new E11K from PAnda and the others who have it!


doesn't mean amazon will know about it... Prices will not drop until the E11K comes out since, even you said that the E11K will already be out by the time they release all the info etc on it. Isn't it coming out in few months? I'm waiting until the last moment.


----------



## bowei006

dischorddubstep said:


> doesn't mean amazon will know about it... Prices will not drop until the E11K comes out since, even you said that the E11K will already be out by the time they release all the info etc on it. Isn't it coming out in few months? I'm waiting until the last moment.


 
 Maybe sooner. Who knows. FiiO doesn't give actual ETAs until its actually close. 
  
 I would recommend you check their FB page. I haven't been using FB recently often.


----------



## howdy

Thanks for the pictures Panda ! Yep its really small still.


----------



## howdy

One more thing, are the using the AD8397 as the main op amp again? Did they say how the implemantation is?


----------



## bowei006

howdy said:


> One more thing, are the using the AD8397 as the main op amp again? Did they say how the implemantation is?


 
 I can't find documentation on it.
  
 The final product is shipping to me right now. Let me check to see if it comes with a spec sheet.


----------



## ClieOS

howdy said:


> One more thing, are the using the AD8397 as the main op amp again? Did they say how the implemantation is?


 
  
 If I am not mistaken, AD8397 is used only as a buffer this time. That gain stage should be OPA1642. It should also run on bipolar power instead of E11's 3 channels topology. To put in simple, it is a completely different amp from E11, except for having AD9397.


----------



## thaistylez

I'm just wondering if this is going to be a perfect fit for my iPod Video


----------



## Garbana

Subbed ...


----------



## dailysmoker

Just ordered one can't wait to compare it to the E11 that i also have....I am going to give it to a girlfriend of mine who was blown away with the sound this tiny thing gives haha


----------



## howdy




----------



## bowei006

dailysmoker said:


> Just ordered one can't wait to compare it to the E11 that i also have....I am going to give it to a girlfriend of mine who was blown away with the sound this tiny thing gives haha


 
 Yeah, I like it as a mix between old style warm and new style accurate that FiiO is bringing. 
  


howdy said:


>


 
 The bronzy/copper shine of the actual 3.5mm plugs on the real E11K is NOWHERE near as noticeable and shinny/visible as the graphic image looks


----------



## JamesFiiO

clieos said:


> If I am not mistaken, AD8397 is used only as a buffer this time. That gain stage should be OPA1642. It should also run on bipolar power instead of E11's 3 channels topology. To put in simple, it is a completely different amp from E11, except for having AD9397.


 
  
 yes, the AD8397 worked as OP and BUF in E11, but only worked as BUF in E11K, that is what we try to make the sound better. so you will still have the advantage of the huge current output of AD8397 but OPA1642 will decide the sound color.


----------



## DisCHORDDubstep

Holy powerful! FiiO, you seem to have outdone yourself based on those specs! Is the clipping problem I had with bass boost on going into 32 ohms above 5.5/8 volume fixed too?


----------



## nervouschicken1

This amp looks lush.

I've been toying with the idea of getting a portable amp for quite a while now. My iphone 5 does seem to cut it in terms of driving my m50x's. I was keeping my eye on the E06 but I'd love something with a bit more umph


----------



## dailysmoker

But it sucks that it only has 1 bassboost and it's not as good as the older E11 right.....?


----------



## nervouschicken1

dailysmoker said:


> But it sucks that it only has 1 bassboost and it's not as good as the older E11 right.....?




I'm on a budget so it seemed like the best one for me. Although I would be prepared to dash out on something which looks as nice as this. Also, I'm not in it for the bass, I want something which can actually gives my headphones enough juice to play songs at high volume.


----------



## r2muchstuff

What is the actual output impedance of the E11K?


----------



## ClieOS

r2muchstuff said:


> What is the actual output impedance of the E11K?


 
  
 About 1.3ohm.


----------



## DisCHORDDubstep

nervouschicken1 said:


> This amp looks lush.
> 
> I've been toying with the idea of getting a portable amp for quite a while now. My iphone 5 does seem to cut it in terms of driving my m50x's. I was keeping my eye on the E06 but I'd love something with a bit more umph


lol! M50X do not need an amp. A phone with half as much power as an iPhone 5 could power it completely. Save up, and buy a decent open back headphone and an amp. Portable closed back cans dont normally need amps... The only reason you should buy an amp with the M50X is if the iPhone isn't loud enough at full volume... Do you listen at full volume and want more volume than the phone has? EDIT: Read your other post... I suggest not listening at that loud of a volume for more than 20 minutes. You will damage your hearing.


----------



## nervouschicken1

dischorddubstep said:


> lol! M50X do not need an amp. A phone with half as much power as an iPhone 5 could power it completely. Save up, and buy a decent open back headphone and an amp. Portable closed back cans dont normally need amps... The only reason you should buy an amp with the M50X is if the iPhone isn't loud enough at full volume... Do you listen at full volume and want more volume than the phone has?




That's exactly why I want a portable amp. Also I do find that bassier tracks seem to distort slightly at the higher volumes, whereas on my hi-fi amp they do not (ruling out a source or a headphone problem).


----------



## DisCHORDDubstep

nervouschicken1 said:


> That's exactly why I want a portable amp. Also I do find that bassier tracks seem to distort slightly at the higher volumes, whereas on my hi-fi amp they do not (ruling out a source or a headphone problem).


well at least turn down the treble lol. The higher frequencies will damage your ears. I'm ok with bassheads... I am an audiophile/extreme basshead myself... I just don't like when people play music that loud, and don't turn down treble. Damages ears. Have you considered an open back can? I don't like the m50x's... About as much detail as a beats by Dre studio 2.0. (they are actually pretty good.) or a v-moda m100. All three strictly portables.


----------



## nervouschicken1

Ye





dischorddubstep said:


> well at least turn down the treble lol. The higher frequencies will damage your ears. I'm ok with bassheads... I am an audiophile/extreme basshead myself... I just don't like when people play music that loud, and don't turn down treble. Damages ears.




Yeah, I totally agree with you, ruins the music in all honesty. I'm really savvy when I comes to changing EQ on the higher volumes. I do think there is a problem with my iphone as it does seem to play a little on the quiet side. 

Do you know if there are any portable amps which run directly out of the lightning connector on the iphone? That would be very interesting for those of us who dislike the sound produced by the cirrus chip and aid in the powering of a portable amp.


----------



## Joe Bloggs

Subbed


----------



## suman134

can some one tell me what is the out put impedance of e11 ?


----------



## ClieOS

suman134 said:


> can some one tell me what is the out put impedance of e11 ?


 
  
 Less than 1ohm.


----------



## suman134

clieos said:


> Less than 1ohm.


 
  
   so its better in this department , still 1.3 ohm on the 11k is not bad , and the 16hrs battery is good !! i will wait for the price .


----------



## dailysmoker

M50 really improves with a amp for sho WS99 becomes a beast with the E11 so M50 will also improve more body more bass....


----------



## Shawn71

joe bloggs said:


> Subbed



So late Joe...


----------



## bowei006

I'll upload comparison pictures of pre-production E11K to new final E11K today


----------



## suman134

bowei006 said:


> I'll upload comparison pictures of pre-production E11K to new final E11K today


 
 waiting .


----------



## Shawn71

penon audio stocked E11K for $65! 

 http://penonaudio.com/FiiO-E11K


----------



## PurpleAngel

shawn71 said:


> penon audio stocked E11K for $65!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 That website lists that the new E11K can be used while the unit is recharging, is that true?


----------



## Shawn71

purpleangel said:


> That website lists that the new E11K can be used while the unit is recharging, is that true?




yeah sure......according to fiio,and so yes,according to penonauduo.

 http://www.fiio.com.cn/products/index.aspx?ID=100000060416193&MenuID=105026001


----------



## PurpleAngel

shawn71 said:


> yeah sure......according to fiio,and so yes,according to penonauduo.
> 
> http://www.fiio.com.cn/products/index.aspx?ID=100000060416193&MenuID=105026001


 
  
 That nice, so the new E11K can be used as a low cost desktop amplifier, kind gives the Magni and O2 a little competition.


----------



## Shawn71

jamesfiio Pls change the tech spec portion to have "micro USB"port than "mini USB" port.

 http://www.fiio.com.cn/products/index.aspx?ID=100000060416193&MenuID=105026001


----------



## Shawn71

purpleangel said:


> That nice, so the new E11K can be used as a low cost desktop amplifier, kind gives the Magni and O2 a little competition.




Yes it should......otherwise whats in replacing wm8740 with PCM and a nice face lift,IMO...VOC.


----------



## bowei006

purpleangel said:


> That nice, so the new E11K can be used as a low cost desktop amplifier, kind gives the Magni and O2 a little competition.


 
 The O2 is still leagues ahead sadly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
 But they are different markets. The O2 isn't exactly a full portable strap stack capble thing. Even in its most portable configuration. 
  
 Base new portable O2's are $150+ from brand companies, but can be much cheaper if you DIY or buy from another DIYer....but not many do that. Hence why FiiO exists to provide low cost stuff for us to enjoy.


----------



## bowei006

Sorry for the delay guys. But here they are. 
  
E11K box and new unit.
  
 Glamour Paparazzi Shots
  

  

  
Comparison of the bottom. The old E11K is to the right. New one is to the left. It is hard to tell from this picture. But if you zoom in. You will note that the new E11K retail (left) has a much more 'matte' look to it while the older one has a more glossy and 'scratched up textured' look to it. The older look made it hard to read and see stuff on the bottom. The new one is much better in my opinion. Screws also are smaller on the E11K new Retail. 
  
  
  
  
Took a new picture just now showing the new matte look vs glossy and 'scatch textured' look of the old E11K(top). The new E11K is bottom. 
  
 Uneducated picture of smaller screw possibility on new E11K (bottom). It looks smaller but I don't have tools to measure something that size. 
  
New Retail E11K says Kilimanjaro 2 in hollow type face as compared to the filled typeface with e11K of the older unit. 
  
Silkscreening is also much more clear. This COULD be systematic error however. Note how the first two Chinese words(right below where it says Portable Headphone Amplifier) on the new E11K(left) is much clearer and cleaner than the older one. This could just be to different silkscreening machines. 
  
  

  
  
  
  
 Thanks again guys


----------



## Shawn71

Nice pictures....would you be able to take some snap with km2 piggy backed to classics or any dap that you may have?to see how the gaps are w/curved sides....


----------



## bowei006

shawn71 said:


> Nice pictures....would you be able to take some snap with km2 piggy backed to classics or any dap that you may have?to see how the gaps are w/curved sides....


 

  

  

  
  
 As you can see. There is some room that the E11K still leaves due to the curved back. But on flat DAPs. It is a non issue, especially when strapped. 
  
  
 However, on curved DAPs like the old iPod Touchs or other 3rd party units that have curved backs. The E11K has more problems on those


----------



## Shawn71

bowei006 said:


> As you can see. There is some room that the E11K still leaves due to the curved back. But on flat DAPs. It is a non issue, especially when strapped.
> 
> 
> However, on curved DAPs like the old iPod Touchs or other 3rd party units that have curved backs. The E11K has more problems on those




TY for the pictures....yeah looks like they are ok with the classics and flat sources.....


----------



## Jnjy

bowei006 said:


> Sorry for the delay guys. But here they are.
> 
> 
> E11K box and new unit.
> ...




No more tin case.


----------



## TheGiantHogweed

jnjy said:


> No more tin case.


 

 I must say I like the tin cases so much that I can't get rid of them!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I have one from my E11 and E10 that are the same size but just have a slightly different feel to them.


----------



## DisCHORDDubstep

thegianthogweed said:


> I must say I like the tin cases so much that I can't get rid of them!
> I have one from my E11 and E10 that are the same size but just have a slightly different feel to them.


I'm sad the cases aren't thicker though from the E11 though. I still use it though...


----------



## TheGiantHogweed

I use the tins sometimes too but I like to look after mine.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  

  
 I have tried to look after my E11 but as you can see, it has more damage than the tin. I don't move the E10 around since it isn't portable.


----------



## DisCHORDDubstep

thegianthogweed said:


> I use the tins sometimes too but I like to look after mine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


my e11 is only scratched up on the corners... The tin however, Is dented pretty bad.


----------



## TheGiantHogweed

The new E11k for sure looks better built that the one I have. The metal on the E11 I have is so thin. That is what makes it light and I don't mind that at all. It has had several hard and heavy things fall on it. That is what caused the dents. I have these on the other side of the E11 and they really help protect it but only if you drop it on this side:


 I'm not sure what you could put under the new E11k if you want it to be just sitting on your desk and not slipping around. These rubber feet won't stay on it very well if it is curved.


----------



## twister6

@bowei006, a bit confused.  Here is an official retail package I received (for review), unless it's for US market only?
  

  

  
 and for comparison, next to X5
  

  
 and next to E18


----------



## bowei006

twister6 said:


> @bowei006, a bit confused.  Here is an official retail package I received (for review), unless it's for US market only?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 It may be that mine is a USA edition quite possibly. I haven't heard of FiiO doing that before. But let me speak to my friends about this.


----------



## twister6

Your E11k packaging looks identical to US packaging of E10k
  

  
 So that makes me wonder if the one I received is for outside of US, while the US packaging will be similar to yours?


----------



## bowei006

twister6 said:


> Your E11k packaging looks identical to US packaging of E10k
> 
> 
> 
> So that makes me wonder if the one I received is for outside of US, while the US packaging will be similar to yours?


 
  
  
 I have the E10K as well and here is the packaging. 
  

  

  

  
  
 As you see. Same as what you have and similar to E11K. Which is why it may be the USA version or something.


----------



## Evshrug

purpleangel said:


> That website lists that the new E11K can be used while the unit is recharging, is that true?







shawn71 said:


> yeah sure......according to fiio,and so yes,according to penonauduo.
> 
> http://www.fiio.com.cn/products/index.aspx?ID=100000060416193&MenuID=105026001




Question looming large for me...
Is the battery still user-replaceable like in the original E11?
I would prefer to be able to replace the battery, I'm not sure but long-term I think e battery (and volume knob?) could be the only things that wear out.


----------



## ClieOS

No user replaceable battery this time.


----------



## Shawn71

bowei006 said:


> I have the E10K as well and here is the packaging.
> 
> As you see. Same as what you have and similar to E11K. Which is why it may be the USA version or something.




I think henceforth FiiO use this new scheme (product picture inside the circle of top of the box and the contents of the box slides open on the right than opening from bottom up) relpacing the Fiio reds on the boxes....

Edit=>>> top/front of the box.


----------



## miriddin

Just bought my FiiO E11K from Penon Audio and pictures show the same box with circle on it...


----------



## TheGiantHogweed

My FiiO X3 came in a similar style case to the one that the E11k looks like it comes in.

 I much prefer the style of the E11 case even though my E11 cost me £34 compared to the price of the X3 which was £159.


----------



## Jnjy

thegianthogweed said:


> I use the tins sometimes too but I like to look after mine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Rounds trying to pierce your E11


----------



## TheGiantHogweed

jnjy said:


> Rounds trying to pierce your E11


 

 I haven't dropped my E11 much at all. I have just had several hard things fall on the E11 and it is them that leave these dents.


----------



## SpiritRises

I was abput the order e11..should i wait for the e11k ? Is it way way better than e11 ?


----------



## ClieOS

spiritrises said:


> I was abput the order e11..should i wait for the e11k ? Is it way way better than e11 ?


 
  
 No, it is way way way better


----------



## Evshrug

clieos said:


> No, it is way way way better



Drat, cuz I was thinking about getting an older E11 in the hopes of a less aggressive treble, amp for relaxing.


----------



## Ultrainferno

The difference to me is huge. I never got to like my E11 but kept it anyway, the E11K is so much better


----------



## SpiritRises

clieos said:


> No, it is way way way better


 
 hahaha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i have sent an email to fiio-shop.de support about the release date.waiting for the answer


----------



## twister6

E11k pairs up very nicely with X5.  The difference between listening from HO and LO+E11k is VERY noticeable with improvements!!!  And I'm actually looking forward to X1 with E11k, I bet you it will be an amazing match!!!


----------



## TheGiantHogweed

twister6 said:


> E11k pairs up very nicely with X5.  The difference between listening from HO and LO+E11k is VERY noticeable with improvements!!!  And I'm actually looking forward to X1 with E11k, I bet you it will be an amazing match!!!


 

 Even just the E11 through the line out of the X3 sounds quite a bit cleaner than the headphone out. The E11's EQ also has a deeper sounding bass boost than the X3 does. I use both bass boost 1 and 2 on the E11. It looks like there is only on or off I got the new E11k.


----------



## SpiritRises

is fiio e11k sold by Penon Audio absuletely genuine?

And also does ath-cks1000 need an amp for using with galaxy note 3?


----------



## dailysmoker

Yeah i think the bass boost will be in the middle of the old 2 that is what i hope cause sometimes i really need and like the EQ 2 boost....


----------



## twister6

spiritrises said:


> is fiio e11k sold by Penon Audio absuletely genuine?
> 
> And also does ath-cks1000 need an amp for using with galaxy note 3?


 
  
 Penonaudio is a highly respected audio store, well known among head-fiers.  Also, they are an authorized dealer for most of the brands/products they sell, and will process it under warranty (if ever needed).  They also have ebay store under "bigbargainonline".
  
 Regarding Note 3, hard to tell.  I have Note 2 and it's built-in headphone dac is crap and even with E11k you don't get as much improvement since the input is noisy, so I use E18 with it (usb otg dac).  Waiting to get Note 4 in a few months when it's released.  Will see then...


----------



## twister6

thegianthogweed said:


> Even just the E11 through the line out of the X3 sounds quite a bit cleaner than the headphone out. The E11's EQ also has a deeper sounding bass boost than the X3 does. I use both bass boost 1 and 2 on the E11. It looks like there is only on or off I got the new E11k.


 
  
 Sorry, can't compare to the original E11 since I don't have it, but E11k bass boost is a high surgical quality boost that feels very organic (improves quality), not a gimmicky EQ boost to raise the quantity of low end.  I prefer E11k bass boost over the one in E18, where it bleeds a little bit in to lower mids.


----------



## delrosa81

Just collected 3 sets of the Fiio E11K today, I was pleasantly surprised by its physical size and I will most probably pair the AK120 with it, will try out the sound tonight. While driving back from the store, I hooked it up to my X5 and connected to my car stereo, initial impressions it lacks the bass punch of the E12 but that is to be expected given its lower power output but IMO vocals are almost as good as the E12. I listened to 2 songs, All Of Me by John Legend & Demons by Imagine Dragon. All Of Me vocals was slightly less powerful and dynamic but still sounded good enough for me. If you do not compare the E12 and E11K together, you will find that the E11K is pretty darn good for its size and price.
  
 Will have to test further tonight with my IEMs to have a better feel of the E11K. Kudos to Fiio for another great product!


----------



## ClieOS

FiiO hoarder alert!!!


----------



## JamesFiiO

delrosa81 said:


> Just collected 3 sets of the Fiio E11K today, I was pleasantly surprised by its physical size and I will most probably pair the AK120 with it, will try out the sound tonight. While driving back from the store, I hooked it up to my X5 and connected to my car stereo, initial impressions it lacks the bass punch of the E12 but that is to be expected given its lower power output but IMO vocals are almost as good as the E12. I listened to 2 songs, All Of Me by John Legend & Demons by Imagine Dragon. All Of Me vocals was slightly less powerful and dynamic but still sounded good enough for me. If you do not compare the E12 and E11K together, you will find that the E11K is pretty darn good for its size and price.
> 
> Will have to test further tonight with my IEMs to have a better feel of the E11K. Kudos to Fiio for another great product!


 
  
 lol, hope everyone just do it like you!


----------



## JamesFiiO

twister6 said:


> @bowei006, a bit confused.  Here is an official retail package I received (for review), unless it's for US market only?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 yes, there are two different box, this one is the original one but we change to new one from the 2st batch.


----------



## Shawn71

JamesFiiO both the schemes are nice but the new is nicer.... so the new cardboard box color/design scheme goes to all fiio electronic gadgets (amp/dac/dap) thruout? Or its just for the upgraded K series,for now and will be phased out for future batches for the older models like X3/5,E12 and so on?


----------



## delrosa81

clieos said:


> FiiO hoarder alert!!!


 
  
 Yeah! lol!!!


jamesfiio said:


> lol, hope everyone just do it like you!


 
  
 lol! Yeah, I just love Fiio products!


----------



## Shawn71

jamesfiio said:


> lol, hope everyone just do it like you!




yeah if we can,but then can fiio face the supply demand.. Lol...


----------



## Shawn71

delrosa81 said:


> Yeah! lol!!!
> 
> lol! Yeah, I just love Fiio products!




so may I assume that,you bought one for OTG,other for your car and the third as a backup for those two?


----------



## delrosa81

I tested out the AK120 + Fiio E11K with Shure 846, initial impressions, I dare say it is very very close to the E12 in performance minus the high noise floor, now the hiss is alot lower but still there just that slightly. Sound signature seems pretty similiar to the E12 but less dynamic and powerful, noticeable but not that significant for the SQ to deterioriate.


----------



## twister6

shawn71 said:


> so may I assume that,you bought one for OTG,other for your car and the third as a backup for those two?


 
  
 I tested E11k with micro-usb/micro-usb OTG cable supplied with E18, and my Note 2 didn't recognize it.  So, no OTG support.


----------



## twister6

delrosa81 said:


> I tested out the AK120 + Fiio E11K with Shure 846, initial impressions, I dare say it is very very close to the E12 in performance minus the high noise floor, now the hiss is alot lower but still there just that slightly. Sound signature seems pretty similiar to the E12 but less dynamic and powerful, noticeable but not that significant for the SQ to deterioriate.


 
 High noise floor (w/E11k ?) due to headphone sensitivity/impedance or a general noise floor you hear with any headphones plugged into your stack-up combo?  So far I tested E11k with both X5 and AP100 (HO and LO) and various headphones, and don't hear any exaggerated noise floor.  Connected to my laptop's HO output, it's a different story lol!!!


----------



## delrosa81

twister6 said:


> High noise floor (w/E11k ?) due to headphone sensitivity/impedance or a general noise floor you hear with any headphones plugged into your stack-up combo?  So far I tested E11k with both X5 and AP100 (HO and LO) and various headphones, and don't hear any exaggerated noise floor.  Connected to my laptop's HO output, it's a different story lol!!!




No I mean the E11K has very low noise floor as compared to the E12


----------



## delrosa81

shawn71 said:


> so may I assume that,you bought one for OTG,other for your car and the third as a backup for those two?




1 is a birthday present for a buddy of mine, 1 is for my colleague, 1 is mine. My colleague basically buys whatever I buy lol


----------



## twister6

delrosa81 said:


> No I mean the E11K has very low noise floor as compared to the E12


 

 Got it!


----------



## Shawn71

twister6 said:


> I tested E11k with micro-usb/micro-usb OTG cable supplied with E18, and my Note 2 didn't recognize it.  So, no OTG support.




sorry for any confusions....I referred "on the go" as exclusive portable,not USB-OTG.....

edit=>>> TY for sharing. Very informative....


----------



## Shawn71

delrosa81 said:


> 1 is a birthday present for a buddy of mine, 1 is for my colleague, 1 is mine. My colleague basically buys whatever I buy lol




one advice tho,dont say a word abt our head-fi....to any of those rich fellas....lol.


----------



## Evshrug

twister6 said:


> I tested E11k with micro-usb/micro-usb OTG cable supplied with E18, and my Note 2 didn't recognize it.  So, no OTG support.



Just want to point out that the E11k and E11 before it don't have the needed parts to accept a digital input. The USB port here is just used for charging, no DAC (Digital-to-Analogue Converter) like what is included in the E18.
The E5, E6, E09k, and E12 also are just amps (though the E09K has a dock for connecting a DAC).


----------



## mindbomb

What's the deal with the gain on this? Low gain is negative 3 db according to their specs. That's not a typo, is it? I'm not 100% sure what that means for an amp to have less than 0db of gain.


----------



## twister6

evshrug said:


> Just want to point out that the E11k and E11 before it don't have the needed parts to accept a digital input. The USB port here is just used for charging, no DAC (Digital-to-Analogue Converter) like what is included in the E18.
> The E5, E6, E09k, and E12 also are just amps (though the E09K has a dock for connecting a DAC).


 

 Oh yeah, you are absolutely right.  This is amp only.  For OTG you will need DAC for decoding.


----------



## delrosa81

shawn71 said:


> one advice tho,dont say a word abt our head-fi....to any of those rich fellas....lol.


 

 lol, Im curious y?


----------



## bowei006

delrosa81 said:


> Just collected 3 sets of the Fiio E11K today, I was pleasantly surprised by its physical size and I will most probably pair the AK120 with it, will try out the sound tonight. While driving back from the store, I hooked it up to my X5 and connected to my car stereo, initial impressions it lacks the bass punch of the E12 but that is to be expected given its lower power output but IMO vocals are almost as good as the E12. I listened to 2 songs, All Of Me by John Legend & Demons by Imagine Dragon. All Of Me vocals was slightly less powerful and dynamic but still sounded good enough for me. If you do not compare the E12 and E11K together, you will find that the E11K is pretty darn good for its size and price.
> 
> Will have to test further tonight with my IEMs to have a better feel of the E11K. Kudos to Fiio for another great product!


 
 Why 3 sets?
  


clieos said:


> FiiO hoarder alert!!!


 
  
 *Looks at my FiiO stash*
  
 I'm sure we are hoarding more FiiO units on our shelves than delrosa is with his 3 units.
  


jamesfiio said:


> lol, hope everyone just do it like you!


 
  
 FiiO wishes people bought 3 sets of every product they have of course. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  

  


jamesfiio said:


> yes, there are two different box, this one is the original one but we change to new one from the 2st batch.


 
 Ahh, that makes more sense. 
  


mindbomb said:


> What's the deal with the gain on this? Low gain is negative 3 db according to their specs. That's not a typo, is it? I'm not 100% sure what that means for an amp to have less than 0db of gain.


 
 Negative gains in audio is quite normal


----------



## Evshrug

I mean, I did just bid on a used E7K in the hopes of a portable amp that also can reduce treble a bit... and I'll probably buy an updated E17 next if that comes out and incorporates the E11k improvements. Those might lead me to pick up an E09K just for system convenience. That's the nice thing about FiiO products, they're very accessible price wise, and they suit different applications, so multiple units seem justifiable.


----------



## delrosa81

bowei006 said:


> Why 3 sets?
> 
> 
> *Looks at my FiiO stash*
> ...


 

 haha, 1 set a birthday present for a buddy of mine, 1 for my colleague and 1 for myself. Im also sure there are many people with way more Fiio products that me, Im just a small time audio enthusiast


----------



## bowei006

delrosa81 said:


> haha, 1 set a birthday present for a buddy of mine, 1 for my colleague and 1 for myself. Im also sure there are many people with way more Fiio products that me, Im just a small time audio enthusiast


 
 Ahh, you give out extravagent gifts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 compared to me that is. 
  
 $80 amps as small gifts? umm.....that will take some thinking.


----------



## delrosa81

bowei006 said:


> Ahh, you give out extravagent gifts
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Not really cos the buddy of mine have our birthdays in August, he bought me a Parrot Minidrones Rolling Spider Robot for my birthday which is way more expensive than the E11K, so I bought him the E11K cos he was complaining his Creative portable amp sucks lol. As for my colleague, I helped him to purchase and he will pay me back the money though he have yet to lol.


----------



## bowei006

delrosa81 said:


> Not really cos the buddy of mine have our birthdays in August, he bought me a Parrot Minidrones Rolling Spider Robot for my birthday which is way more expensive than the E11K, so I bought him the E11K cos he was complaining his Creative portable amp sucks lol. As for my colleague, I helped him to purchase and he will pay me back the money though he have yet to lol.


 
 Ahh makes sense. 
  
 Makes a lot more sense than "YOLO bought 3 E11K's" and where James does the business meme stance and look.


----------



## delrosa81

bowei006 said:


> Ahh makes sense.
> 
> Makes a lot more sense than "YOLO bought 3 E11K's" and where James does the business meme stance and look.


 

 Lol but still I pretty like Fiio products, I also own some other Fiio products so James is doing his business right


----------



## bowei006

delrosa81 said:


> Lol but still I pretty like Fiio products, I also own some other Fiio products so James is doing his business right


 
 What else you got?


----------



## delrosa81

bowei006 said:


> What else you got?


 

 I got 2 X5s, one for my wife, E12 and E12DIY and thats about it. Not that many though.


----------



## bowei006

delrosa81 said:


> I got 2 X5s, one for my wife, E12 and E12DIY and thats about it. Not that many though.


 
 I see you are a fan of duplicates 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 The X1 is only $99.99. Maybe one for the doggie? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *cough cough* doggie as you make up an excuse for your wife but in actuallity, you use it at work.


----------



## Shawn71

delrosa81 said:


> lol, Im curious y?




well let them be who they are,RICH. Else they will itch their wallet very often,if they being a member here... like us, poor fellas.


----------



## Shawn71

bowei006 said:


> I see you are a fan of duplicates
> 
> The X1 is only $99.99. Maybe one for the doggie? :wink_face:  *cough cough* doggie as you make up an excuse for your wife but in actuallity, you use it at work.




lol...


----------



## delrosa81

bowei006 said:


> I see you are a fan of duplicates
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 lol yeah sometimes I do like duplicates.
  
 But the X1 is not out yet no? I cant listen to music while at work, my employer is pretty strict on that but I do have an X5 + E12 plugged into the aux of my car stereo which is a rather permanent setup and I enjoy listening to it. The rest of my rigs are usually for my work trips or while listening at home when I am working at home or off work.
  
 luckily the wife doesnt interfere much with my hobbies except probably some nagging once in awhile and thats it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


shawn71 said:


> well let them be who they are,RICH. Else they will itch their wallet very often,if they being a member here...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Oic hahahahaha yeah I found that my pockets have gotten much lighter recently with the incessant gadget itch every now and them


----------



## Shawn71

delrosa81 said:


> I got 2 X5s, one for my wife, E12 and E12DIY and thats about it. Not that many though.




You liar! Dont hide the E11K....

 you almost got $1100 worth of ( sources) just FiiO toys....wondering what could you have in your collections for reproduction (IEMs & Headphones)?:rolleyes:


----------



## delrosa81

shawn71 said:


> You liar! Dont hide the E11K....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Oh ya I forgot to mention the E11K 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 For that I really don have much, I have the NAD HP50, Shure SE535LTD and Shure 846. Just this 3.


----------



## bowei006

shawn71 said:


> You liar! Dont hide the E11K....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 It's hard to put a true value on audio devices as it is only worth it to yourself if you can see yourself using it. Otherwise, it has no real numeric value if you never buy it, or don't want it. 
  
 Kinda like let's say a thief steals a golden egg. There are only 3 of these in the world and they are worth trillions. Problem is, the owners of the egg know a lot of people and put placers out to watch for when this egg will be sold. There is no chance this egg worth trillions will ever be sold without the thief ending up with a gruesome death. 
  
 So he keeps the egg, unable to sell it ever. Unable to ever unveil it, and unable to ever love it intrisincally, and ultimately, unable to ever fetch a price for this golden egg. What is this egg worth then? At this point, as he is the beholder of this egg. It is worth nothing. Nothing at all. 
  
 Same to putting a number next to all our toys. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





delrosa81 said:


> lol yeah sometimes I do like duplicates.
> 
> But the X1 is not out yet no? I cant listen to music while at work, my employer is pretty strict on that but I do have an X5 + E12 plugged into the aux of my car stereo which is a rather permanent setup and I enjoy listening to it. The rest of my rigs are usually for my work trips or while listening at home when I am working at home or off work.
> 
> ...


 
 Nope, X1 is definately not out yet. But it's quite nimble. 
  
 The X1 shouldn't blow a hole through it


----------



## Dsnuts

Will have my E11K tomorrow..Love me some new amps by Fiio. Need them E12IEM version soon please.


----------



## bowei006

dsnuts said:


> Will have my E11K tomorrow..Love me some new amps by Fiio. Need them E12IEM version soon please.


 
 Gotta give that a listen. Totally forgot about it.


----------



## Shawn71

evshrug said:


> Just want to point out that the E11k and E11 before it don't have the needed parts to accept a digital input. The USB port here is just used for charging, no DAC (Digital-to-Analogue Converter) like what is included in the E18.
> The E5, E6, E09k, and E12 also are just amps (though the E09K has a dock for connecting a DAC).




Yes true....and I think he tried the usb dac functionality, thinking that the E11K's new Micro USB port might act so,besides charging, compared to the mini usb port on older E11....again,I could b e wrong tho..and anyway his was helpful.....


----------



## delrosa81

bowei006 said:


> Nope, X1 is definately not out yet. But it's quite nimble.
> 
> The X1 shouldn't blow a hole through it


 
 Yup and I like the design too, I wonder if it will be sold with a myriad of colors just like the ipod nanos lol. Im a colorful guy lol.
  
 Yeah the X1 pricing is pretty affordable. I would like to think the E11K is launched in preparation of pairing to the upcoming X1?


----------



## bowei006

shawn71 said:


> Yes true....and I think he tried the usb dac functionality, thinking that the E11K's new Micro USB port might act so,besides charging, compared to the mini usb port on older E11....again,I could b e wrong tho..and anyway his was helpful.....


 
  
 Yeah no...the port is only for charging lol. 
  
 The E11K isn't broken if it doesn't show up on your computer. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





delrosa81 said:


> Yup and I like the design too, I wonder if it will be sold with a myriad of colors just like the ipod nanos lol. Im a colorful guy lol.
> 
> Yeah the X1 pricing is pretty affordable. I would like to think the E11K is launched in preparation of pairing to the upcoming X1?


 
 Lol, that would be a good idea. But FiiO may opt for skins and cases instead. who knows. 
  
 I think they launched E11K and E10K....because the other units have aged a lot. The E10 has been given a few updates, but the E11 has practically been frozen in time for a while. 
  
 Yeah, surprised at how cheap the X1 is. The only issue I had with it was the scroll wheel, but you get used to it.


----------



## Shawn71

delrosa81 said:


> Oh ya I forgot to mention the E11K
> 
> For that I really don have much, I have the NAD HP50, Shure SE535LTD and Shure 846. Just this 3.




S(h)ure...:rolleyes:


----------



## mindbomb

bowei006 said:


> Negative gains in audio is quite normal


 
  
 I'm currently looking for an amp with low gain. JDS labs has an o2 with 0db gain, and the fiio e12 has 0db gain as well. I'm using 2vrms as input with easy to drive headphones, so I take it that -3db with the e11k would be even better than those for me? I'm pretty close to buying one, just want to make sure I understand the specs right before I pull the trigger here.


----------



## delrosa81

shawn71 said:


> S(h)ure...


----------



## bowei006

mindbomb said:


> I'm currently looking for an amp with low gain. JDS labs has an o2 with 0db gain, and the fiio e12 has 0db gain as well. I'm using 2vrms as input with easy to drive headphones, so I take it that -3db with the e11k would be even better than those for me? I'm pretty close to buying one, just want to make sure I understand the specs right before I pull the trigger here.


 
 What is your source?
  
 Check the E11K's input ability. It should be able to do 2 but some amps will clip heavilly if you don't double check and make sure your input doesn't exceed what it can take. 
  
 You can't use the gain to determine how powerful an amp is. Because gain is a multiplier when in terms of n(x) where n is any whole number and (x) stands for multiplier. And also not in the form of dB. Because once again. Gain is a sort of multiplier of the original signal. 
  
 The original signal comming from the op amps (be it the output buffer or pre amps or whatever) being a variable that differs from amp to amp. 
  
 Uber powerful Amp X with -2dB gain on Low may still be more powerful and louder than ultra-not-powerful amp with +6dB gain on H. 
  
  
 Some numbers are standards that you can use such as the 2V RMS but many (if not most) are not.


----------



## mindbomb

e11k and e12 both say they can do up to 8vrms input. my source is a xonar d1 pc sound card, it's supposed to have 100 ohm output impedance and 2vrms output. the headphones are ad700, and shure se215. Might get an ad700x in the near future too. Do you guys think e11k would be a good match? Also considering e6 and e12 atm. e6 has a special mode to handle 2vrms without clipping.


----------



## bowei006

mindbomb said:


> e11k and e12 both say they can do up to 8vrms input. my source is a xonar d1 pc sound card, it's supposed to have 100 ohm output impedance and 2vrms output. the headphones are ad700, and shure se215. Might get an ad700x in the near future too. Do you guys think e11k would be a good match? Also considering e6 and e12 atm. e6 has a special mode to handle 2vrms without clipping.


 
 No. It says around 8.67v output. 
  
 The E11K can do 2.4V input when in low gain


----------



## twister6

shawn71 said:


> sorry for any confusions....I referred "on the go" as exclusive portable,not USB-OTG.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Just realized, it was E10k that I plugged into my Note 2 lol!!! not E11k, duh!  I thought E10k will be recognized since it has dac/amp.  My phone detected something connected on usb, but obviously E10k doesn't have OTG support like E18 for audio output.


----------



## ClieOS

twister6 said:


> Just realized, it was E10k that I plugged into my Note 2 lol!!! not E11k, duh!  I thought E10k will be recognized since it has dac/amp.  My phone detected something connected on usb, *but obviously E10k doesn't have OTG support like E18 for audio output. *


 
  
 Not really. E10K can work in OTG if you set it up correct. The only thing that stops it from working is too high a power draw. You can get a OTG cable with a separated USB connection for external power (i.e. USB power bank), then you can use E10K with a smartphone. I have tried and it works without a problem.


----------



## mindbomb

bowei006 said:


> No. It says around 8.67v output.
> 
> The E11K can do 2.4V input when in low gain


 
 oh, yea, you are correct.


----------



## twister6

clieos said:


> Not really. E10K can work in OTG if you set it up correct. The only thing that stops it from working is too high a power draw. You can get a OTG cable with a separated USB connection for external power (i.e. USB power bank), then you can use E10K with a smartphone. I have tried and it works without a problem.


 
  
 That is great to know!  Now, just need to find a cable 
  


 $3-$4 on ebay


----------



## Jnjy

Oh wow. Just got mine too. First thing i noticed is more present yet more defined bass - this is with bass boost off both E11 and E11k. More airy as well.
I'd say i like the E11k more with iems than the O2.


----------



## DisCHORDDubstep

shawn71 said:


> S(h)ure...:rolleyes:


( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## mindbomb

so, i ended up buying an e11k. Quick question about usb charging - the specs say it charges at 0.5A. So it's fine to use a 1A charger right? It'll just still charge at 0.5A? I noticed on the e12, they are advertising that it can charge at up to 2A.
  
 As for volume, even with low gain (-3dB), with a 2vrms source and my ad700's, I have to use the low end of the dial. Like 2-3. I feel like I have to buy some headphones that are harder to drive now lol.


----------



## delrosa81

mindbomb said:


> so, i ended up buying an e11k. Quick question about usb charging - the specs say it charges at 0.5A. So it's fine to use a 1A charger right? It'll just still charge at 0.5A? I noticed on the e12, they are advertising that it can charge at up to 2A.
> 
> As for volume, even with low gain (-3dB), with a 2vrms source and my ad700's, I have to use the low end of the dial. Like 2-3. I feel like I have to buy some headphones that are harder to drive now lol.


 
  
 Yes, 1A is fine, I use a 2.1A charger all the time, so far so good. BTW the charging time seems pretty lengthy, at least 4 hours? I depleted my E11K yest evening and set it to charge at 715pm, only was full at approx. 1145pm.
  
 The E11K is still pretty powerful despite its size, Gain in Low is way more than enough for my usage


----------



## Dsnuts

The E11K out of my DX90 hooked up to my SRH1540 sound stupendous. My L2 I have on my head sounds as good as I have ever heard it.. IMPRESSED!


----------



## Dsnuts

So while the E11K lack the stage, transparency of my 2Stepdance and the 3D/ refinement of my ICAN. I think for $60 this is a crazy good amp. I tried my IM03, H3, FX850 and Primo 8. All of them sound great out of the E11K. I have it hooked up to my X3 now and the SQ jumps. I definitely prefer the X3 using the E11K with it..Great job with this amp James and crew at Fiio..
  
 People reading this thread and is even remotely curious about grabbing one. Do it you will dig it. I think it looks slick and sound is fantastic for the price.  Zero noise using my most sensitive Doppios. Cleaner more spacious sounding than the E11. Best of all it is $60. For a little throw around amp, I am gonna get some good use out of this E11K.


----------



## TheGiantHogweed

mindbomb said:


> so, i ended up buying an e11k. Quick question about usb charging - the specs say it charges at 0.5A. So it's fine to use a 1A charger right? It'll just still charge at 0.5A? I noticed on the e12, they are advertising that it can charge at up to 2A.
> 
> As for volume, even with low gain (-3dB), with a 2vrms source and my ad700's, I have to use the low end of the dial. Like 2-3. I feel like I have to buy some headphones that are harder to drive now lol.


 

 Do you have the old E11? I also have the AD700s and I think the E11 goes so well with them. On a decent recording and if the E11 is plugged into a good source, the AD700s to me sounded great through the E11 on bass boost 2. I hope the E11K still boosts the bass a similar amount.


----------



## dailysmoker

Got it today and i don't know if it's better then the E11 hmmmm.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  i cannot believe it haha without gain the volume is so low and with gain it adds a little bass and lots of volume,bass boost adds a little bass extra...
  
 Just did a/b and volume is a little lower then E11,bass is stronger with EQ on 2 on the old E11,the sound is a little cleaner and better on the E11K but just a tiny bit.Build quality is excellent!!!
  
 So it is a little better,but the bass boost is a little better and harder hitting on the E11....
  
 Just found out it is clipping a bit more on high volumes in the bass department then old version,with gain and bass boost on....
  
 Was listening to Flac and Wav and 24 bit.....now i listen to mp3 320 and that is harder hitting in the bass without distortion i had with Flac and Wav how can that be...?


----------



## Evshrug

Daily, what headphone are you using?


----------



## dailysmoker

WS99 it is....


----------



## twister6

dailysmoker said:


> WS99 it is....


 

 What are you using as your DAP source?  Running from LO or HO?
  
 I can't compare my E11K to E11 since I don't have one, but I honestly didn't find low gain setting on E11k to yield low volume using it from LO of X5 and AP100 and testing it with IM03, IM50, W40, HP150, KC06A, VSD3S, and even Havi B3 Pro I.  In every case sound improvement was very noticeable, comparing to DAPs built-in amp and also to E18 used as an amp.  And I was even pleased with Havi which is known to require amping where low gain setting worked quite well.  I was testing it with 320kbps mp3s and FLACs.  Plus, Dsnuts and ClieOS confirmation of E11k improvement over E11 is a very reputable confirmation


----------



## TripBitShooter

does anybody know when the FiiO E11K will be up on amazon? Checked multiple times but still not there :/


----------



## TheGiantHogweed

tripbitshooter said:


> does anybody know when the FiiO E11K will be up on amazon? Checked multiple times but still not there :/


 

 This may be amazon.co.uk but it is available here:
 http://www.amazon.co.uk/E11K-Kilimanjaro-Portable-Headphone-Amplifier/dp/B00MMCRAMK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1408117230&sr=8-1&keywords=fiio+e11k


----------



## NUTTANICK

FIIO E11K MOD by Headphoneguru shop in Thailand just come out.Is that fast?


----------



## Dsnuts

They have them in stock at BnH. where I bought mines and Adorama.com


----------



## dailysmoker

twister6 said:


> What are you using as your DAP source?  Running from LO or HO?
> 
> I can't compare my E11K to E11 since I don't have one, but I honestly didn't find low gain setting on E11k to yield low volume using it from LO of X5 and AP100 and testing it with IM03, IM50, W40, HP150, KC06A, VSD3S, and even Havi B3 Pro I.  In every case sound improvement was very noticeable, comparing to DAPs built-in amp and also to E18 used as an amp.  And I was even pleased with Havi which is known to require amping where low gain setting worked quite well.  I was testing it with 320kbps mp3s and FLACs.  Plus, Dsnuts and ClieOS confirmation of E11k improvement over E11 is a very reputable confirmation


 
 Sansa Clip+ Rockboxed and that goes louder then gain on low haha...if on high it boosts the volume spectacular!!! sound quality is not very far off with the E11,but that is my opinion....


----------



## DisCHORDDubstep

dailysmoker said:


> Sansa Clip+ Rockboxed and that goes louder then gain on low haha...if on high it boosts the volume spectacular!!! sound quality is not very far off with the E11,but that is my opinion....


so the gain is louder on the original E11? Interesting.


----------



## twister6

nuttanick said:


> FIIO E11K MOD by Headphoneguru shop in Thailand just come out.Is that fast?


 
  
 Do you mean they modded it or "MOD" as in module?  Just curious since the cover is off.


----------



## NUTTANICK

I'd mean modded.Sorry about that.


----------



## Dsnuts

dailysmoker said:


> Sansa Clip+ Rockboxed and that goes louder then gain on low haha...if on high it boosts the volume spectacular!!! sound quality is not very far off with the E11,but that is my opinion....


 
  
 On the WS99 probably not so much in fact the older E11 would probably give some extra bass for basshead performace more so than the E11K.  Sensitive iems and something like a Philips L2 and you will be able to clearly tell a difference.


----------



## bowei006

What did they mod?
  
 Battery mod? I don't trust most battery mods. As most batteries you can buy that are hi-cap are actually worse.


----------



## TrollDragon

bowei006 said:


> What did they mod?
> 
> Battery mod? I don't trust most battery mods. As most batteries you can buy that are hi-cap are actually worse.


 
  
 He just adds a few "Not So Boutique" capacitors and charges too much money for what is changed... The same as his E12 mod... xD


----------



## dailysmoker

dischorddubstep said:


> so the gain is louder on the original E11? Interesting.


 
 No the gain on th new E11K is way louder if on low it has a very low volume on my ws99 when i turn it to high the volume rises way more then on the E11....


----------



## mindbomb

dsnuts said:


> They have them in stock at BnH. where I bought mines and Adorama.com


 
 Yea, I got mine from b&h.
  
 I have the opposite problem as dailysmoker, where when I use iem's, even at low gain and low volume settings, it's pretty loud. I'm using a dac that outputs 2vrms, so I kinda suspected going in that this was gonna be an issue.


----------



## ClieOS

trolldragon said:


> He just adds a few "Not So Boutique" capacitors and charges too much money for what is changed... The same as his E12 mod... xD


 
  
 Won't be the last time this kind of thing happens over the internet


----------



## bowei006

clieos said:


> Won't be the last time this kind of thing happens over the internet


 
 When will someone add Sugar, Spice, and Everything Nice into an amp?


----------



## TrollDragon

clieos said:


> Won't be the last time this kind of thing happens over the internet


 
 Yes indeed I just hate the term MOD for this kind of foolishness and he claims how the caps make it sound so much better...
  


bowei006 said:


> When will someone add Sugar, Spice, and Everything Nice into an amp?


 
  
 As soon as they add Rats, Snails and Puppy Dog Tails.


----------



## cr0wnest

Will the E11K fit into a Pelican 1010 micro case? Am considering between this and the original E11. I'll head down to try out the amps for myself if I can, but I'm leaning towards the E11K for now, unless it's too "wide" to be kept in a Pelican 1010.


----------



## twister6

cr0wnest said:


> Will the E11K fit into a Pelican 1010 micro case? Am considering between this and the original E11. I'll head down to try out the amps for myself if I can, but I'm leaning towards the E11K for now, unless it's too "wide" to be kept in a Pelican 1010.


 

 E11k + Pelican 1010: with room to spare, perhaps for X1?


----------



## TrollDragon

A C3 would sit nicely in there as well!


----------



## dailysmoker

The E11K is 91.2mm x 56mm x 13mm


----------



## cr0wnest

twister6 said:


> E11k + Pelican 1010: with room to spare, perhaps for X1?


 
  Good to know, thanks!


----------



## dailysmoker

I stated earlier it was clipping on high volume with Flac and Wav but not anymore,i can open up the volume to the max without distortion or clipping,so maybe it needed to be played in or something....?


----------



## mindbomb

So, I'm in love with this thing. I feel it is comparable to an o2 actually (unless you have really hard to drive headphones), I think it just costs half as much because it is mass produced by fiio rather than made by boutique electronics vendors. If the o2 was created to raise the bar on amp quality, the e11k might be the most direct evidence of that.


----------



## TrollDragon

Just ordered mine tonight through penonaudio... The wait begins!


----------



## TheGiantHogweed

I use my E11 with the FiiO X3 sometimes and I have it in my pocket so the volume control of the E11 is easy to access. I just have the X3 upside down and use the line out with the E11.
  
  

 I don't know how you can do this with the new E11k without either the E11k dial being inaccessible at the bottom of your pocket or the cables for the input and your headphones being badly bent at the bottom. I only now see the E11k as being a good amplifier while at home.
  
 I think that when my E11 gives up, I will end up getting the same one again if it is still available.
 The new E11k definitely does look like a nicely built amplifier and I would have thought it would sound a lot better but it is the design of it that I don't like.


----------



## Evshrug

Sometimes the design is everything. That's why I think the E6 is the most practical for a pocket portable situation, almost everything else is "transportable" and better off in a backpack or fanny pack 

I don't have an E11 or E11k, the E12 I do have I mainly use as a convenient amp to have in my lap when away from my computer desktop rig and gaming in the living room or basement.


----------



## TheGiantHogweed

evshrug said:


> Sometimes the design is everything. That's why I think the E6 is the most practical for a pocket portable situation, almost everything else is "transportable" and better off in a backpack or fanny pack
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Well, I mainly use the E11 at home now. It sounds better than the headphone socket on my Pioneer stereo amplifier so I plug the E11 into the line out of that to both listen to music from my PC and watch blu-rays. It is strange how much better my E11 can sound compared to a proper amplifier. But then that is made for speakers more than headphones.


----------



## twister6

Finally!!! Micca Store got E11k in stock, $59.99
  
http://www.miccastore.com/fiio-kilimanjaro-e11k-portable-headphone-amplifier-p-126.html
  
 and on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Kilimanjaro-E11K-Portable-Headphone-Amplifier/dp/B00MFMW29I


----------



## dailysmoker

I discovered a French site and was recommended by Headfonia so knew it was good.And there it is 65 euro now but i paid 55 few weeks ago,so it went up hmmm.The Fiio E10 is also 65 euro and is a very good price in Holland it is 90 euro and the E11K 70 euro so it saves some money cause shipping is low too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so for europeans http://audiogarden.fr/


----------



## TrollDragon

So with the really stupid design FiiO did with this by putting the audio jacks on the bottom. Has anyone found a beltclip type case to use it with? I have the Nite-Ize wide cargo case and the Lowepro Rezo's. I imagine I'll have to do up a right angle interconnect, unless the one provided by FiiO is long enough and short right angle headphone extension to use the E11K / C3 combo on my belt.

Much fun!


----------



## twister6

Just posted my E11k review/impressions: http://www.head-fi.org/products/fiio-kilimanjaro-2-e11k-portable-headphone-amplifier/reviews/11467


----------



## TheGiantHogweed

trolldragon said:


> So with the really stupid design FiiO did with this by putting the audio jacks on the bottom. Has anyone found a beltclip type case to use it with? I have the Nite-Ize wide cargo case and the Lowepro Rezo's. I imagine I'll have to do up a right angle interconnect, unless the one provided by FiiO is long enough and short right angle headphone extension to use the E11K / C3 combo on my belt.
> 
> Much fun!


 

 I was thinking that the FiiO L2 and a right angled jack for my headphones would be the only way of using it with the line out of my X3 in my pocket. The design of the E11k is almost as strange as my old portable player which had the headphone socket on the side. Only could be used it a huge pocket or with a right angle adapter. I added the E11 and used the line out from the bottom of the player so my headphone cable came strait out the top of my pocket.


----------



## JamesFiiO

thegianthogweed said:


> I use my E11 with the FiiO X3 sometimes and I have it in my pocket so the volume control of the E11 is easy to access. I just have the X3 upside down and use the line out with the E11.
> 
> I don't know how you can do this with the new E11k without either the E11k dial being inaccessible at the bottom of your pocket or the cables for the input and your headphones being badly bent at the bottom. I only now see the E11k as being a good amplifier while at home.
> 
> ...


 
  
 OK, I think we need to take some photos and show how to bundle the E11K with iPC, X3, X5 and some other DAPs , and show you that there are not any problem to access the volume knob.


----------



## JamesFiiO

thegianthogweed said:


> I was thinking that the FiiO L2 and a right angled jack for my headphones would be the only way of using it with the line out of my X3 in my pocket. The design of the E11k is almost as strange as my old portable player which had the headphone socket on the side. Only could be used it a huge pocket or with a right angle adapter. I added the E11 and used the line out from the bottom of the player so my headphone cable came strait out the top of my pocket.


 
  
 in fact, it save the space when the E11K is bundled with X3.


----------



## twister6

jamesfiio said:


> OK, I think we need to take some photos and show how to bundle the E11K with iPC, X3, X5 and some other DAPs , and show you that there are not any problem to access the volume knob.


 
  

  
 Here is a setup I tried, picture from my E11k review.  X5 with HS6 kit using only one rubber band and E11k strapped to the back.  The only problem is getting to a volume pot on E11k where it's obviously not at the top but still accessible on the other side of E11k where I can turn it with a thumb.  I think it will be more manageable with X1.


----------



## TheGiantHogweed

I am wondering if this could be a way of using the E11k. I don't have it so I am just ignoring the fact that the volume control is where it is on my E11.


 It is hard to see but the FiiO L8 cable is in the line out of the X3 and going into the E11. If I had the X3 upright in my pocket with the E11k, with the dial at the top, I could have my headphone cable coming out the bottom but it still would have to go round quite a tight bend. If my headphones had a right angle jack, it would be fine.
  
 I am starting to understand why the E11k has been designed like this. It is nice to have the volume control, gain and bass boost at the top. If maybe the gain switch swapped with the headphone socket, that would make things a bit simpler.
  
 I could be wrong but are you meant to use the E11k with the volume control at the bottom of your pocket? At least then you won't have any issues with cables being bent.


----------



## TrollDragon

thegianthogweed said:


> I am starting to understand why the E11k has been designed like this. It is nice to have the volume control, gain and bass boost at the top. *If maybe the gain switch swapped with the headphone socket, that would make things a bit simpler.*
> 
> I could be wrong but are you meant to use the E11k with the volume control at the bottom of your pocket? At least then you won't have any issues with cables being bent.


 
 Exactly!
  
 How often does one need to switch gain on the go?
 The gain switch should have been on the bottom or recessed on the side like the E12, with a larger opening than the E12's, so it could actually be switched with the end of any TRS plug instead of having to go find a pen or pin to fit in that slot.
  
 I'll wait till my E11K arrives so I can see how it will all play out with a belt case, from the pictures it looks like the right angle IC is too small to reach around to the top.


----------



## delrosa81

I use the E11K with the AK120 and I make the volume knob side protrude more so its easier for me to access the volume knob. No issue at all.


----------



## TrollDragon

What??? :blink:

An E11K amping an AK120... That's like putting Wal*Mart tires on your Porsche.

Also that setup is neither pocket or belt clip friendly, great for sitting on a table at the coffe shop though...


----------



## delrosa81

trolldragon said:


> What???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Yes I know someone gonna say that hahahahaha. Chill man, just for illustration LOL!


----------



## JamesFiiO

delrosa81 said:


> I use the E11K with the AK120 and I make the volume knob side protrude more so its easier for me to access the volume knob. No issue at all.


----------



## JamesFiiO

trolldragon said:


> What???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 you need an amp if you want to drive some big cans or some hard to drive IEM, and as we known, the AK series is not good at it's output power.  that is what E11K can do and even it is inexpensive. 
  
 of course, I known what you means, people should use a $1,000 amp to pair with AK120,


----------



## delrosa81

jamesfiio said:


> you need an amp if you want to drive some big cans or some hard to drive IEM, and as we known, the AK series is not good at it's output power.  that is what E11K can do and even it is inexpensive.
> 
> of course, I known what you means, people should use a $1,000 amp to pair with AK120,


 
  
 Yes the AK120 output power is not that high, powering my NAD HP50 seems abit weak, matching it with the E11K makes the sound more dynamic and powerful.

 The sound from the AK120 to Fiio E11K is pretty good for the price. I am impressed.


----------



## JamesFiiO




----------



## TheGiantHogweed

jamesfiio said:


>


 
 Thanks for this picture. I can see that is fits with the X3 very nicely but the only thing that would worry me is the cable of my headphones being bent at the bottom of my pocket. Could you please tell me which way up you would suggest putting this is a pocket.


----------



## bowei006

All this stuff looks really good!
  
 Can't wait to see it.


----------



## twister6

thegianthogweed said:


> Thanks for this picture. I can see that is fits with the X3 very nicely but the only thing that would worry me is the cable of my headphones being bent at the bottom of my pocket. Could you please tell me which way up you would suggest putting this is a pocket.


 

 I don't think you should put it in your pocket with headphone cable down.  As long as you align E11k and your DAP where the volume knob doesn't stick out beyond DAP bottom, you can place it in your pocket with headphone wire up (E11k volume down).  The disadvantage - not being able to control volume while in your pocket.  Or you can use a short 3.5mm jumper audio cable with both angled connectors and headphones with angled connector to flip this setup upside down where volume knob of E11k is facing up from your pocket.


----------



## TrollDragon




----------



## twister6

trolldragon said:


>


 

 Is this your DIY cable?  Original L8 has two L-shaped 3.5mm male plugs.


----------



## TheGiantHogweed

trolldragon said:


>


 

 That looks just like what I would need for the E11k to have the volume at the top of my pocket with the X3. I would have thought that this is to plug into the headphone output of the E11k and then you can plug your headphones into it.
  
 I am a bit mixed up with that cable though because it says it is the L8 and my L8 look like this:


----------



## TrollDragon

I just thought I would throw that out there. 

That used to be an L8... 
After the application of side cutters, a Pailiccs TRS socket and a little solder, you have a nice short, right angle headphone extension.

lunashops.com carries the socket for $4 shipped, but it takes a month to get product in the mail from them. They have an amazing assortment of plugs, sockets and pre made cables etc.

Beware with the normally higher priced connectors like Viablue and Oyaide, they are all cheap clones.

Link to the Pailiccs socket.
http://www.lunashops.com/goods.php?id=2194


----------



## dailysmoker

Bob Dylan in 24bit sounds better on my E11 then on the E11K it goes louder too and with more bass it gives,i prefer the old E11....


----------



## Shawn71

dailysmoker said:


> Bob Dylan in 24bit sounds better on my E11 then on the E11K it goes louder too and with more bass it gives,i prefer the old E11....




hmm....settings are similar for both?


----------



## dailysmoker

Yes all on high,bass boosts on sansa on volume 5 (rockbox) and still prefer the old E11 comes out better with the WS99 it seems....


----------



## Shawn71

dailysmoker said:


> Yes all on high,bass boosts on sansa on volume 5 (rockbox) and still prefer the old E11 comes out better with the WS99 it seems....




ok...yeah I still luv my E11K!


----------



## Dsnuts

dailysmoker said:


> Yes all on high,bass boosts on sansa on volume 5 (rockbox) and still prefer the old E11 comes out better with the WS99 it seems....


 
 This doesnt surprise me. The E11 is different enough to have different sonic character using your cans. Amps in this price range is all about synergy..


----------



## TripBitShooter

might be due to output impedance difference between the E11 and E11k. Try changing settings to get better sound on the E11k than on the E11


----------



## dailysmoker

Cannot change anything else without gain this thing is very weak in volume so gain must be on high and bass boost must be on too and even then it doesn't have enough bass to me....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 So it is a more audiophile version,the E11K in my eyes....gonna buy another E11 and will give the E11K to my son...


----------



## mindbomb

The low gain on the e11 was 2.65x, and the low gain on the e11k is 0.65x. Actually, can someone measure it and check if that's right, cause it seems like an odd value. I have the feeling they meant 1x. Anyway, I bought one specifically because of the low gain, my headphones are too sensitive.


----------



## ClieOS

mindbomb said:


> The low gain on the e11 was 2.65x, and the low gain on the e11k is 0.65x. Actually, can someone measure it and check if that's right, cause it seems like an odd value. I have the feeling they meant 1x. Anyway, I bought one specifically because of the low gain, my headphones are too sensitive.


 
  
 According to FiiO's spec, the low gain on E11K should be -3.8dB (*which is about 0.65x). My own measurement is -3.7dB, which pretty much confirms FiiO's number. For those who wonder, E11 low gain is about 6dB, IIRC. High gain for both are similar, around +12dB.
  
 They go for a negative gain on low gain setting this time probably just so to better accompany sensitive headphone and IEM, which don't really need any voltage gain but benefit more from higher current output as well as low hiss level.


----------



## mindbomb

clieos said:


> According to FiiO's spec, the low gain on E11K should be -3.8dB (*which is about 0.65x). My own measurement is -3.7dB, which pretty much confirms FiiO's number. For those who wonder, E11 low gain is about 6dB, IIRC. High gain for both are similar, around +12dB.
> 
> They go for a negative gain on low gain setting this time probably just so to better accompany sensitive headphone and IEM, which don't really need any voltage gain but benefit more from higher current output as well as low hiss level.


 
 Thanks for the measurements. Also, that explains how there were claims that it was outperforming the e12 on noise in low gain.
  
 Also, in other e11k news, http://soundnews.ro/2014/08/15/fiio-e10k-and-e11k-premium-sound-for-a-tiny-price/ has a review, and they have pics with the case removed.


----------



## head-hi

I'm hoping this pairs well with the X1. Sizing looks nice. Hopefully, the sound will match up and I can get the pair.


----------



## twister6

head-hi said:


> I'm hoping this pairs well with the X1. Sizing looks nice. Hopefully, the sound will match up and I can get the pair.


 

 You betcha!  Full review here: http://www.head-fi.org/t/691332/fiio-x1-the-first-high-res-dap-for-the-young/1515#post_10820133


----------



## head-hi

Wow. Sounds like the bargain combo of the year at around $160. I look forward to more reviews. Thank you.


----------



## JamesFiiO

clieos said:


> According to FiiO's spec, the low gain on E11K should be -3.8dB (*which is about 0.65x). My own measurement is -3.7dB, which pretty much confirms FiiO's number. For those who wonder, E11 low gain is about 6dB, IIRC. High gain for both are similar, around +12dB.
> 
> They go for a negative gain on low gain setting this time probably just so to better accompany sensitive headphone and IEM, which don't really need any voltage gain but benefit more from higher current output as well as low hiss level.


 
  
 yes, according to some feedback, especially we found lots of people just use our amp to drive the sensitive IEM, which may cause some hiss and them they may complain it . and to people who need higher output they can still choose the high gain.


----------



## JamesFiiO

for those who have question about how to bundle the E11K with an DAP, here are some photos may help you:


----------



## dailysmoker

Man after a week of E11K i am so happy with my new E11 JEUUUUUHHHH!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





what a difference really like the old version so much more with the WS99......it is rumbling again!!


----------



## tomscy2000

jamesfiio said:


> for those who have question about how to bundle the E11K with an DAP, here are some photos may help you:


 
  
 FiiO should probably include those rubber bands (a pair) with the E11K from now on.


----------



## mindbomb

tomscy2000 said:


> FiiO should probably include those rubber bands (a pair) with the E11K from now on.


 
 mine did come with a pair.


----------



## Shawn71

tomscy2000 said:


> FiiO should probably include those rubber bands (a pair) with the E11K from now on.




Its a standard accessory (silicon/rubber bands) along with USB cable,3.5mm interconnect and spacers....


----------



## tomscy2000

mindbomb said:


> mine did come with a pair.


 


shawn71 said:


> Its a standard accessory (silicon/rubber bands) along with USB cable,3.5mm interconnect and spacers....


 
  
 Ah, okay. Didn't know. I had a pre-production/engineering prototype.


----------



## ebann

The thing sure could used a flush or recessed knob.


----------



## delrosa81

Just to share some thoughts on the Fiio E11K. As some of you might know, I paired my AK120 with the E11K and I pretty like the sound signature, very similiar to the E12 Mont Blanc but albeit less dynamic and lower on bass but still the highs, mids and lows were still to my liking. Sound stage was just right in my opinion for the size and price of the E11K. Performance is close to the E12 Mont Blanc.

But being the gadget whore that I am, I was also eyeing the Cypher Labs Picollo, I got it last thursday evening and my initial impression of the Picollo is very bad, no bass, overly bright, sound stage was narrow and sounded congested. I paired it with the AK120 as well. One thing to note, all my DAPs have EQ off as I prefer the natural unaltered sound as much as possible. Well, I had to for the first time tune the EQ to make it as close sounding as possible to the Fiio E11K, what an irony.

I left the Picollo to burn in for 37 hours and now it has really opened up despite just 37 hours old and it sounds more dynamic and bass is punchy yet not in your face. It is now sounding slightly better than the E11K but it costs 7 times more than the E11K.

Now this is not a bashing session of the Picollo in the E11K thread nor is it to show that the Picollo is able to perform better than the E11K. The point of my post is that I am truly amazed in the performance of the E11K, a small nifty little amp that is able to able to be up there with the big boys. Yes I have complained numerous times about the hiss of the E12, a small amount of hiss in the E11K as well but still the performance more than outweighs the issue of the hiss and is dependant of the type of IEMs used.

If anyone of you is still considering whether to get the E11K, my advise, if you have heard how the E12 Mont Blanc sounds and like it and want something compact, get the E11K! It is that good, no kidding!


----------



## delrosa81

twister6 said:


> You betcha!  Full review here: http://www.head-fi.org/t/691332/fiio-x1-the-first-high-res-dap-for-the-young/1515#post_10820133




Thanks for the pictures! Sometimes I really wonder if the E11K is meant to compliment the X1? Just like the E12 is to the X5? They seem to be a match made in heaven not only in form but also in terms of the sound


----------



## ClieOS

delrosa81 said:


> Thanks for the pictures! Sometimes I really wonder if the E11K is meant to compliment the X1? Just like the E12 is to the X5? They seem to be a match made in heaven not only in form but also in terms of the sound


 
  
 I haven't heard the finalized X1 (should be here tomorrow), but as far as the prototype X1 and E11K goes,they are indeed match made in heaven. I'll say the combo even rival a standalone X3 without a problem (then again, you can add an E11K to X3 as well, so...)


----------



## delrosa81

clieos said:


> I haven't heard the finalized X1 (should be here tomorrow), but as far as the prototype X1 and E11K goes,they are indeed match made in heaven. I'll say the combo even rival a standalone X3 without a problem (then again, you can add an E11K to X3 as well, so...)


 

 Good to hear, eagerly waiting for the X1 to be launched


----------



## adamlr

so i was looking at the "Frequency Response diagram of curves" provided by fiio on the product page, and it looks like this:

  
 im assuming that the blue line indicates the FR when the bass boost is on? meaning a +4 dB boost, centered around ~60 Hz?


----------



## Alexein Aner

Is the e11k 'pair-able' w/ the e12k? I already own the e12k but would like a dac to replace my ipod (low end theory purposes) + added bass.
  
Strictly in terms of bass, does the e11k punch harder than the e07k?
  
 Disregard.


----------



## TrollDragon

The E11K is an amplifier like the E12, it's not a DAC...


----------



## Alexein Aner

trolldragon said:


> The E11K is an amplifier like the E12, it's not a DAC...


----------



## nmatheis

Just got my E11k today and gave a quick listen with my iPhone 5s + Vsonic VSD3S. Drove them with some au-thor-ah-tay! Look forward to trying it out more tomorrow .


----------



## drofeel71

Pulled the trigger on one if these today, my very first portable amp.


----------



## Nek8888

I just received my E11k today. Tried it with my iPhone 4s and iPod classic and Sennheiser HD25-1-II headphones. Sounds amazing!


----------



## brahmsky

have anyone tried the x3+e11k combo..??


----------



## TrollDragon

brahmsky said:


> have anyone tried the x3+e11k combo..??


I plan to when my E11K arrives, but the Colorfly C3 is the targeted DAP for that amp.


----------



## brahmsky

trolldragon said:


> I plan to when my E11K arrives, but the Colorfly C3 is the targeted DAP for that amp.



waiting for the review..


----------



## Krutsch

jamesfiio said:


> yes, according to some feedback, especially we found lots of people just use our amp to drive the sensitive IEM, which may cause some hiss and them they may complain it . and to people who need higher output they can still choose the high gain.


 
  
 Yeah, that's exactly what I am looking for - quiet when wanted and output when needed.  Ordered mine this morning.
  
 Love my E11 and looking forward to listening to the E11K


----------



## Ultrainferno

At low gain with all my usual (C)IEMs it hisses. I don't recommend it for sensitive IEMs at all.


----------



## tomscy2000

ultrainferno said:


> At low gain with all my usual (C)IEMs it hisses. I don't recommend it for sensitive IEMs at all.


 
  
 Really? I don't hear a lot at all. It's _very_ low level for me, and mine's a prototype. Perhaps you should check other units to see if yours in an anomaly.


----------



## ClieOS

ultrainferno said:


> At low gain with all my usual (C)IEMs it hisses. I don't recommend it for sensitive IEMs at all.


 
  
 Your CIEM must be really sensitive. I don't hear much hiss on E11K + SE530 myself, and it is the most hiss prone in my collection of IEM.


----------



## mindbomb

ultrainferno said:


> At low gain with all my usual (C)IEMs it hisses. I don't recommend it for sensitive IEMs at all.


 
 power it with a separate usb charger rather than a computer usb port, see if that helps.


----------



## Ultrainferno

yeah well, what can I say. It's hiss all over on my customs. Even the old E11 doesn't hiss this much


----------



## Ultrainferno

mindbomb said:


> power it with a separate usb charger rather than a computer usb port, see if that helps.


 
  
 It hisses when not charging. But yes, charging it makes it even worse


----------



## mindbomb

bass boost off as well? what is your source?


----------



## tomscy2000

ultrainferno said:


> Even the old E11 doesn't hiss this much


 
  
 Definitely think you may have gotten a faulty unit. Hopefully you can RMA it.


----------



## TripBitShooter

it cannot hiss more than the E11. The output inpedance of the E11k is higher than the E11.


----------



## brahmsky

got mine today..


----------



## tomscy2000

tripbitshooter said:


> it cannot hiss more than the E11. The output inpedance of the E11k is higher than the E11.


 
  
 OI rating doesn't really have much to do with how much hiss an earphone will pick up in an amp. Hiss has more to do with thermal noise generated by the circuitry, which is usually measured in microvolts.


----------



## TripBitShooter

JamesFIIO did say they made this for sensitive IEMs, so it could really be a faulty unit.


----------



## TripBitShooter

the FiiO E11k is of such good value i have to have it, even though i have quite a few other amps and DACs lying around already. Its like one of those cheap but extreme value for the price gear u really want to have even though u already have much better stuff.


----------



## georgelai57

I just can't get over the impractical shape. Neither can Headfonia it seems http://www.headfonia.com/fiio-e11k-new-budget-king/


----------



## TripBitShooter

sigh... such a mistake in such a great product


----------



## georgelai57

Maybe the shape is meant to fit a whiskey flask


----------



## tomscy2000

FiiO can probably (very cheaply) make a piece of injection-molded rubber that is flat on one side (to interface with a DAP/smartphone, etc.), and curved on the other, matching the E11K. That'll go a long way, IMHO.


----------



## Krutsch

tomscy2000 said:


> FiiO can probably (very cheaply) make a piece of injection-molded rubber that is flat on one side (to interface with a DAP/smartphone, etc.), and curved on the other, matching the E11K. That'll go a long way, IMHO.


 
  
 Mine is "in transit" (tomorrow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ),  but I assume it ships with the rubber feet / stickers the that came with the E11.  I just plan on attaching them along the outer edges and it should both lie flat on my desk and rubber-band nicely to the back of my iPod Classic 5.5.  I did this with E11 so it would't scratch either surface and provides a little distance between the components.


----------



## drofeel71

Mine has just landed on my doorstep. Can't play with it yet, but will later. Will also post my impressions too.


----------



## nmatheis

krutsch said:


> Mine is "in transit" (tomorrow   ),  but I assume it ships with the rubber feet / stickers the that came with the E11.  I just plan on attaching them along the outer edges and it should both lie flat on my desk and rubber-band nicely to the back of my iPod Classic 5.5.  I did this with E11 so it would't scratch either surface and provides a little distance between the components.




Yes, it does come with rubber feet, and they prevent the E11k from resting on your desk or DAP. With the feet attached, any concerns with the slightly rounded shape are over exaggerated, IMHO.


----------



## ClieOS

nmatheis said:


> Yes, it does come with rubber feet, and they prevent the E11k from resting on your desk or DAP. *With the feet attached, any concerns with the slightly rounded shape are over exaggerated, IMHO.*


 
  
 x2.
  
 Even if an amp has a flat surface, it doesn't meant it won't scratch the attached device either. Many portable amps have slightly abrasive surface too, and you shouldn't really use them without rubber feet or some kind of protection.


----------



## TheGiantHogweed

Won't the rubber feet not stay on something that is slightly curved very well?
 I once tried to put the rubber feet on something else that had a curve in it and they didn't stay on.


----------



## TrollDragon

All you really need is the sacred "Rudi Wrap" for your gears!


----------



## Krutsch

trolldragon said:


> All you really need is the sacred "Rudi Wrap" for your gears!


 
  
 Rudi Wrap would work with the new E11K design, as the switches are all on the front, as opposed to the side.  I might actually try that - it looks, well... I don't know... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 depends on what color choices I can find at Home Depot for shelving liners.


----------



## bowei006

clieos said:


> x2.
> 
> Even if an amp has a flat surface, it doesn't meant it won't scratch the attached device either. Many portable amps have slightly abrasive surface too, and you shouldn't really use them without rubber feet or some kind of protection.


 
 This is a good point that I do make note of.
  
 That the E11K works well if used in most situations and with the feet. 
  
 But let's be honest. Not everyone uses accessories and stuff like that.


----------



## ClieOS

thegianthogweed said:


> Won't the rubber feet not stay on something that is slightly curved very well?
> I once tried to put the rubber feet on something else that had a curve in it and they didn't stay on.


 
  
 Depends on the quality of the rubber feet and how much curve we are talking. The stock one from FiiO is okay but hardly the best you can find. I highly recommend 3M's Bumpon SJ5302 for the job. On the other hand, the curve on E11K isn't that bad.


----------



## wigglepuff

now its available, has anyone compared this e11k amp to the e07k amp? (in amp only sound quality, excluding the dac on the e07k). What are the major difference in sound reproduction? using the same headphone for test of course. bass, mids, highs and soundstage or overall coloration of the e11k compared to the e07k. comments? bad comments? good comments? lol


----------



## Krutsch

clieos said:


> Depends on the quality of the rubber feet and how much curve we are talking. The stock one from FiiO is okay but hardly the best you can find. I highly recommend 3M's Bumpon SJ5302 for the job. On the other hand, the curve on E11K isn't that bad.


 
  
*Thank You!​* Your 1-Click order has been placed. ​


----------



## Ultrainferno

nmatheis said:


> Yes, it does come with rubber feet, and they prevent the E11k from resting on your desk or DAP. With the feet attached, any concerns with the slightly rounded shape are over exaggerated, IMHO.


 
  
  


clieos said:


> x2.
> 
> Even if an amp has a flat surface, it doesn't meant it won't scratch the attached device either. Many portable amps have slightly abrasive surface too, and you shouldn't really use them without rubber feet or some kind of protection.


 
  
  


clieos said:


> Depends on the quality of the rubber feet and how much curve we are talking. The stock one from FiiO is okay but hardly the best you can find. I highly recommend 3M's Bumpon SJ5302 for the job. On the other hand, the curve on E11K isn't that bad.


 
  
 I can confirm the Fiio Feet are no good. The glue doesn't stick to the rubber. So as a result the glue is on the E11 and the feet are pushed outside.
 I have my 3M feet ready to replace them first thing tomorrow. I bet those will stick


----------



## TrollDragon

Interesting, placed the order for the E11K from Penon Audio on the 16th and the tracking number is a PostNL number which show that the shipment left the Netherlands for Canada on the 27th. I thought that Penon Audio was in HongKong, why they ship out of NL???


----------



## wigglepuff

maybe they distributed stocks there for more convenient logistical shipping in a broader area?


----------



## TrollDragon

Hopefully, maybe they have a more relaxed rule on air shipping devices with lithium batteries.


----------



## TheGiantHogweed

clieos said:


> Depends on the quality of the rubber feet and how much curve we are talking. The stock one from FiiO is okay but hardly the best you can find. I highly recommend 3M's Bumpon SJ5302 for the job. On the other hand, the curve on E11K isn't that bad.


 

 I have these on my E11 at the moment:

  
 Not the best picture.


----------



## TRapz

A quick question before I decide to buy this, does the E11k come with a LOD?


----------



## nmatheis

Nope. Just an interconnect.


----------



## TRapz

Oh man. I want to go iPod Touch 4g > E11k > Havi B3 Pro 1 until I get my FiiO X1 (which will replace the iPod). I know it's the wrong way to do it, but would it be okay to use the iPod's headphone out into the E11k?


----------



## nmatheis

TRapz: Yup, lots of people do that. Or you just order a Fiio LOD for $10-15.


----------



## TRapz

It'll really only be a few weeks until the X1 comes out, I don't think I'll spend the extra $10 for it. I may not even need the E11k at all, I'd like to see how the iPod and X1 drive it first. Thanks for your help


----------



## bowei006

trapz said:


> A quick question before I decide to buy this, does the E11k come with a LOD?


 
 No there is no seperate line out on the E11K
  
 However you can use the headphone out on the E11K as one.


----------



## Shawn71

bowei006 said:


> No there is no seperate line out on the E11K
> 
> However you can use the headphone out on the E11K as one.




:rolleyes: why would someone need a seperate line out if its not a DAC but a portable amp?.....


----------



## uncola

I read Tawnscy's notes on the e11k preproduction, he says they were going to work on removing the power on pop for the retail version, anyone know if they succeeded?  btw just ordered e11k to use with havi b3 pro1


----------



## nmatheis

E11k does pop a bit at startup. I'd recommend turning it on with HP/IEM unplugged.


----------



## wigglepuff

will using the l7 adapter for lo bypass on the e07k turn off the amp to use as dac only will it save battery time?


----------



## ClieOS

uncola said:


> I read Tawnscy's notes on the e11k preproduction, he says they were going to work on removing the power on pop for the retail version, anyone know if they succeeded?  btw just ordered e11k to use with havi b3 pro1


 
  
  
 The retail version does pop less than the prototype, but it is still there unfortunately.
  


wigglepuff said:


> will using the l7 adapter for lo bypass on the e07k turn off the amp to use as dac only will it save battery time?


 
  
 It will save battery in the sense that E07K doesn't have to drive any load on the headphone-out. But the headphone amp section will still be active so the battery saving won't be a lot.


----------



## wigglepuff

what would be a good dac to pair with the e11k? preferably a more neutral less colored/warm dac thats near the same price range or under 200.


----------



## ClieOS

wigglepuff said:


> what would be a good dac to pair with the e11k? preferably a more neutral less colored/warm dac thats near the same price range or under 200.


 
  
 Stoner Acoustics UD120, pretty much the same price as E11K


----------



## nervouschicken1

Is this recommended as an entry level portable amp or would you guys point to something like the E06?
  
 Thanks


----------



## drofeel71

nervouschicken1 said:


> Is this recommended as an entry level portable amp or would you guys point to something like the E06?
> 
> Thanks




What source will you be using?


----------



## TripBitShooter

the E11k is a huge step up from the E06


----------



## iburdeinick

Hi Forum,
  
 I have the older E11 version and was about to upgrade, wondering if it is worth going for the newer version or is sound "gap" worth for the E12.
  
 Thanks!


----------



## uncola

I don't have any direct experience but that seems like such a small upgrade.  Usually people are happier with larger steps in between upgraded devices.  Like if you owned a 2011 honda civic you wouldn't upgrade to a 2013 honda civic.  You'd get an accord 6 cylinder at least.  Or if you were dating Jennifer Aniston you wouldn't dump her and start dating Courteney Cox, you'd dump her for Angelina Jolie


----------



## dailysmoker

F#@k E5 or E6 minimum is E11 if you are a basshead if not get a E11K simple....


----------



## wigglepuff

e11k has a cleaner more lean sound right? not bassy like the e07k and older models?


----------



## Oldandcurious

iburdeinick said:


> Hi Forum,
> 
> I have the older E11 version and was about to upgrade, wondering if it is worth going for the newer version or is sound "gap" worth for the E12.
> 
> Thanks!I


 
 My 2-cents worth...
  
 I received my E11K last Saturday and IMHO, it sure is an improvement over its older version when it comes to light classical pieces, like Vivaldi and Mozart. There is an "airiness" and a bit more "sparkle" in how it delivers my standard playlist. For male/female vocals and standard middle-aged music (no Rock for me), all I can share is, the E11K sounds different, not in a negative way, just different.
  
 The E11 "vs" E11K is akin to wearing a pair of well-worn jeans (rugged) and a wrinkle-free pair of slacks (a bit more refined)  

 Though I was tempted for quite sometime to get the E12, my patient reading suggested that though the E12 obviously has more power, the "new" sound signature Fiio has been heading to lately is towards more detail and clarity. I can wait for the "new" E12 
  
 My primary mobile player is the X3 and inasmuch as I like its "SG," I use my E07K, my E11 and now the E11K,  primarily to extend the battery life of the X3 

 Together with the JDS O2 at home, I listen to these Fiio products - I have the E09K at work -  through my SR60i, HD518, HD239 and HD600.


----------



## hession

I love the looks of the E11k, my e12 has more than enough power to be happy with but the e11k looks sexy as hell, i may grab one just to have


----------



## iburdeinick

Thanks Oldandcurious !
  
 I had no idea there about to release a newer E12... I'll wait for it and the reviews then. I also use Fiio player, the X5! it's the best I've heard so far.
  
 Thanks


----------



## nervouschicken1

I'll commonly use my ip5 but on the odd occasion, I'll use my rMBP.


----------



## Oldandcurious

You are we!come .


----------



## cllee

does anyone know the difference e11K1 vs e11K2? in terms of sound quality


----------



## ClieOS

cllee said:


> does anyone know the difference e11K1 vs e11K2?


 
  
 There is no E11K1, or E11K2 for that matter.
  
 The original E11 is also known as "*K*ilimanjaro", and the new E11K is also know as '*K*ilimanjaro *2*" (*all FiiO amp are named after mountain), therefore someone just called them K1 and K2, to be short. It really should be E11 and E11K.


----------



## cllee

i thought so ,but if you refer to page 5 you can see comparision of new e11k vs old as oppose to e11 which has the knob at the side rather then centre .this is the part that confuses me.thanks


----------



## ClieOS

cllee said:


> i thought so ,but if you refer to page 5 you can see comparision of *new e11k vs old* as oppose to e11 which has the knob at the side rather then centre .this is the part that confuses me.thanks


 
  
 Not, that's not new vs. old E11K, but *finalized* E11K vs. *prototype *E11K (which I also have one with me).
  
 Only a handful of prototype E11K were sent to a few people purely for feedback purpose. There is only one single model of E11K for sale in the market.


----------



## BeBop Lives

_Just paired the E11K with Ibasso DX50......Wonderful combination.  Well Done Fiio!_


----------



## TripBitShooter

how does it improve the sound of such an expensive DAP? Im impressed. 

Does anyone know if FiiO X1 + FiiO E11k or FiiO X3 alone is better?


----------



## wigglepuff

do you really need the e11k for those expensive source players indeed, those thing already have better or hi-end amps in them depending on model.
  
 e11k improving on normal dacs, or e07k maybe more believable, X1 or X3. X5 or DX50 or DX90 is probably better alone.


----------



## xaddictionx

bebop lives said:


> _Just paired the E11K with Ibasso DX50......Wonderful combination.  Well Done Fiio!_



Thumbs up! Especially with DX50 on sound unlocked 1.3.3 with E11K! Simply brilliant!


----------



## TrollDragon

wigglepuff said:


> e11k improving on normal dacs, or e07k maybe more believable, X1 or X3. X5 or DX50 or DX90 is probably better alone.


 
  
 A little assumption here or do you know for a fact that the higher end player all have better amps just because they are higher end...


----------



## dudlew

wigglepuff said:


> do you really need the e11k for those expensive source players indeed, those thing already have better or hi-end amps in them depending on model.
> 
> e11k improving on normal dacs, or e07k maybe more believable, X1 or X3. X5 or DX50 or DX90 is probably better alone.


 
 Careful here.... remember that this is a dedicated amp. it is not an all in one device, The amp in the x3 has to compete for resouces with the screen, DAC and what ever other hardware there is in there. They also have a cost. so it is quite possible that the amp section in these DAPs may not be as good as a dedicated one such as the E11K. It may not compete with the pricier DAPS that are $500 and up.... but it may very well be able to compete with and possibly better those lower down in price. All this because it has its own space and there is no need to integrate with alot of other circuitry that can detract from the amp.


----------



## xaddictionx

wigglepuff said:


> do you really need the e11k for those expensive source players indeed, those thing already have better or hi-end amps in them depending on model.
> 
> e11k improving on normal dacs, or e07k maybe more believable, X1 or X3. X5 or DX50 or DX90 is probably better alone.



Actually if you were to follow the X3 and DX50 thread close enough, you'll realize that both DAPs fell short in the amp section.


----------



## wigglepuff

yeah, and its also a waste of money in logical terms, getting any cheap source player with a decent dac and pairing it with the e11k will yeild the near same results, so if you got money to burn then get the DX90, or X5, or Astell and Kern's AK120II or Ak240. headache solved.


----------



## TrollDragon

wigglepuff said:


> yeah, and its also a waste of money in logical terms, getting any cheap source player with a decent dac and pairing it with the e11k will yeild the near same results, so if you got money to burn then get the DX90, or X5, or Astell and Kern's AK120II or Ak240. headache solved.


 
  
 Really, then you need to tell delrosa81 about his rig pictured below...
 Why is there always this great misconception that ++Money = ++Better around here... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  


delrosa81 said:


> I use the E11K with the AK120 and I make the volume knob side protrude more so its easier for me to access the volume knob. No issue at all.


 
  


delrosa81 said:


> Yes the AK120 output power is not that high, powering my NAD HP50 seems abit weak, matching it with the E11K makes the sound more dynamic and powerful.
> 
> The sound from the AK120 to Fiio E11K is pretty good for the price. I am impressed.


----------



## drofeel71

I agree totally with you. I've paired my E11k with my AK100, and through my RHA MA750s it sounds really sweet to my ears. I think the E11k is a fine piece of kit, that does it's job really well. I'm very pleased with my first portable amp, and will be very interested in the E12k when it makes it's appearance.


----------



## TrollDragon

My E11K is at the Post Office, I'll have to pick it up tomorrow and attach it to the C3 for some time trials!
 I might even drive the X3 into the E11 > E11K > E12 all with the Bass Boost turned on just for Schiit's and Giggles. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
 I never checked but I hope it fits in the Pelican 1010 case like the E11 does, If not there will be another 1020 on order PRONTO!


----------



## drofeel71

trolldragon said:


> My E11K is at the Post Office, I'll have to pick it up tomorrow and attach it to the C3 for some time trials!
> I might even drive the X3 into the E11 > E11K > E12 all with the Bass Boost turned on just for Schiit's and Giggles. :tongue_smile:
> 
> 
> I never checked but I hope it fits in the Pelican 1010 case like the E11 does, If not there will be another 1020 on order PRONTO!




The E11k fits sweetly into the 1010 case.


----------



## TrollDragon

drofeel71 said:


> The E11k fits sweetly into the 1010 case.


Excellent! Thanks!


----------



## wigglepuff

trolldragon said:


> Really, then you need to tell delrosa81 about his rig pictured below...
> Why is there always this great misconception that ++Money = ++Better around here...


 

 I just gave advice that you can have better for less, and you tell me that I'm telling people that money = better sound? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 dude understand the posted sentence properly, as for the hi-end gear, like I said if you got too much money too burn why not? your pleasure is none of others concern.


----------



## TrollDragon

My Bad... I was reading a different thread when I posted that...


----------



## twister6

Here is my ultimate X1 + E11k + Altone 200 setup!  I know that some expected headphone/line ports on E11k to be on the same side as volume knob, but you can make it work to your advantage with a very clean setup as long as you are using audio jumper cable with angled connectors and headphone with 90deg angled connector (or get 3.5mm 90deg connector adapter if you have a straight headphone plug).  The side with all the wires goes down in my pocket, and the other side with a volume control is facing up.  Plus, in X1 the lower buttons are used to skip next/prev track - very convenient location right next to the volume control.  Everything pairs up like a match in heaven!!!


----------



## Krutsch

Finally got mine today.  Wow.  With my Senn HD-650s I turned the volume all the way up and said: "really? that's it?"  Then I flipped the gain to high 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  man, that was loud.  For me, the Bass Boost is just right with the 650s.  This amp is a real upgrade from the E11, IMO.  I have it paired with my iPod 5.5g and I am in heaven.  The jack layout is just right - I was skeptical, but FiiO thought this one through.
  
 Picked up the 3M Bumpon stickers recommended by ClieOS and they are great.  Put six of them on the bottom and it pairs great with the iPod or sitting on the desk.  I can't believe FiiO can ship this thing for the price.
  
 I have some bling cables coming from Forza AudioWorks and I'll post updated pics when I get everything.
  
 Pics follow (apologies for the low quality - my camera is at work and I used my phone with poor lighting):


----------



## TrollDragon

Well I finally got around to attaching the E11K to my Colorfly C3... Definitely NOT a convenient belt case connection like the E11 and the E12.
  
 Full Assault Loadout.

  
 Locked and Loaded

  

  
 Nite-Ize Clip Case - Cargo Wide

  

  
 Lowepro Rezo 30 Case

  

  
 Pelican 1010 Case


----------



## uncola

Great pics!  Very illustrative of the real world way to use the amp.  Mine is being delivered Monday.. cannot wait


----------



## TheGiantHogweed

Originally Posted by *TrollDragon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
 Well I finally got around to attaching the E11K to my Colorfly C3... Definitely NOT a convenient belt case connection like the E11 and the E12.
  
 Full Assault Loadout.

 Have you made that short extension cable that length especially because the E11k doesn't have the headphone out where you would expect it to be? Doing something like that would be what I would need to do if I was getting the E11k.
 How well does the E11k go with the X3?


----------



## TrollDragon

Thanks guys!

Yes, I made up the short cables yesterday. I'll try the E11K with the X3 but that is a combo I would never use on a regular basis, I have the E12 for the X3 and IMHO I think it is a better match for driving harder to use headphones.
The output power of the X3 and E11K are very similar in specs so it could be useful, just attaching it might be an issue.


----------



## hifi nub

I ordered this e11k.
  
 Then I checked out the box opening video.
  
 I will not be using this as a portable amp, it will be stationary.
  
 Can someone with the e11k please give some specifications on the USB charging port it uses? Mini A? Mini B? Amps, volts?
  
 I might tie into something like this
  
 5V 1A (1000mA) USB port power supply - UL Listed
 http://www.adafruit.com/products/501
  
 and use a longer usb cable.
  
 Sooner the reply the better, I can add a charger and longer w/e kind USB cord to my order from amazon.
  
 Thanks.


----------



## uncola

The charge port is micro USB. Not sure what the highest amps it can take


----------



## TrollDragon

The E11K has a Micro USB port. If you are not going to use it as a portable amp why not get something else without a battery?


----------



## hifi nub

Is that a micro b or a?
  
 Also, I was recommended this amp
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/732852/recommendations-on-bravo-audio-v2-class-a-12au7-tube-multi-hybrid-headphone-amplifier#post_10846177


----------



## TrollDragon

hifi nub said:


> Is that a micro b or a?
> 
> Also, I was recommended this amp
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/732852/recommendations-on-bravo-audio-v2-class-a-12au7-tube-multi-hybrid-headphone-amplifier#post_10846177


 
 You need a Micro B cable, the E11K comes with one...
  
 I would also leave that little ugly amp that runs a tube in starved plate mode on eBay or Amazon or wherever it is spawned from...
  
 If you are looking for a cheap desktop amp then I would look into one of the SMSL amps.
 http://www.amazon.com/SMSL-sApII-Pro-TPA6120A2-Headphone/dp/B00J2PJQ0O
  
 Similar amp circuit to the FiiO E09K and not battery powered.


----------



## hifi nub

Too late to cancel. This sucks.
  
 My order is preparing for shipment.
  
 Thanks for the cable type, I will order a longer one with a charger I guess.
  
 Where it it will be stationary will be far from the PC USB port.


----------



## TrollDragon

hifi nub said:


> Too late to cancel. This sucks.
> 
> My order is preparing for shipment.
> 
> ...


 
 Too bad but the E11K is s a great little amp you'll enjoy it, and if it doesn't suit you, it would be very easy to sell in the FS Forum here.


----------



## mindbomb

I also didn't really need a portable amp, but I couldn't find another amp that was better for my purposes.


----------



## uncola

My e11k arrived.. very pleased with it so far.  If I turn the volume knob gently from 0 to 1 there's no power pop on at all.  That was the way I instinctually turned it on anyway.  Only when I deliberately turned it on with a fast jerking motion is there pop and it's not bad at all.  No hiss even when charging listening with my havi b3 pro1.  Mine came with a right angle interconnect which I was actually planning to buy to replace the stock straight jack cable.  Sound quality is great and I only need to use low gain with my iems.  Bass boost was subtle and didn't seem to degrade sound quality at all.  This thing is so tiny, I thought it would be bigger.  The casing is super solid and feels indestructible.  
  
 How do I know when it's done charging?  the blue led is just solid now


----------



## Krutsch

uncola said:


> My e11k arrived.. very pleased with it so far.  If I turn the volume knob gently from 0 to 1 there's no power pop on at all.  That was the way I instinctually turned it on anyway.  Only when I deliberately turned it on with a fast jerking motion is there pop and it's not bad at all.  No hiss even when charging listening with my havi b3 pro1.  Mine came with a right angle interconnect which I was actually planning to buy to replace the stock straight jack cable.  Sound quality is great and I only need to use low gain with my iems.  Bass boost was subtle and didn't seem to degrade sound quality at all.  This thing is so tiny, I thought it would be bigger.  The casing is super solid and feels indestructible.
> 
> *How do I know when it's done charging?  the blue led is just solid now*


 
  
 That's how you know ... a solid blue LED means its charged.  Love mine, too.


----------



## xaddictionx

krutsch said:


> That's how you know ... a solid blue LED means its charged.  Love mine, too.



Thanks for sharing!  I was thinking when fully charged the blue led will go off but it never did.


----------



## uncola

I'm using the e11k instead of my desktop amp now.. can't believe how much power I was wasting with the desktop amp hehe.  it's a hybrid tube preamp/chipamp output stage speaker amp that uses resistors for a headphone out.  Any way just wanted to post that I hear zero hiss at all from the e11k with my havi b3 pro1.  I paused the music and turned the volume knob to max on e11k and zero hiss at all.  Then I plugged in the microusb charge cable and tried the same thing.. still no hiss even at max volume.  charge cable was plugged into my nexus 4 charger.  Pretty impressive!  
  
 fyi hawaii is 38 cents per kilowatthour so I am very energy use conscious


----------



## hifi nub

Mine came in today as well. Sounds good, I need new headphones, HD201's don't cut it.

It's about the width and length of an altoids can.


----------



## AudioGG

xaddictionx said:


> Thumbs up! Especially with DX50 on sound unlocked 1.3.3 with E11K! Simply brilliant!


 
  
 How much of a improvement would you say it is? 10%-30%? with the pairing. I'm definitely thinking of getting one but unsure if its worth it, even with the low price. Not sure whether to jump to a $200 amp or this only using with IEM's and maybe HE400i.


----------



## uncola

Cheap accessory review!
  
 I got this for $1.04 on ebay shipped, it's supposed to be a hard camera case but I repurposed it by cutting the little elastic things that stop it from opening all the way


----------



## TrollDragon

The Volume control on the E11K is very easy to turn, be careful when it is in your pocket as it will turn up or down without effort if the E11K moves around.


----------



## nmatheis

uncola: Nice cheap case. One suggestion (and you may already be doing this) is to flip the E11k over so you expose the underside to your interconnects, USB cable, etc. to prevent scratching up the top.


----------



## hifi nub

How many of you got rubberbands and rubber feet with theirs?

Mine didn't come with rubberbands or rubberfeet...

I read in a new review at amazon, it comes with both.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/review/R3NW9J6B3V7HZL/ref=cm_cr_pr_rvw_ttl?ASIN=B00MFMW29I

I see everyone has rubberbands.

Nevermind. I just rechecked the packaging box it comes with, they both were kinda hidden till I shook the little box inside the packaging box.


----------



## drofeel71

hifi nub said:


> How many of you got rubberbands and rubber feet with theirs?
> 
> Mine didn't come with rubberbands or rubberfeet...
> 
> ...





I did that too...


----------



## Shawn71

uncola Nice job..


----------



## uncola

I really hate the silicone bands for use with my phone.  I have some black velcro dots from aliexpress coming.. cannot wait


----------



## slowpickr

Would it be accurate to say that the E11k is the best portable amp with bass boost that $60 can buy?


----------



## dailysmoker

Nope the winner is the E11....the bass boost is much better....


----------



## uncola

I've only heard e11k but the bass boost is subtle. If bass boost is your main thing maybe e11 would be better. I really love my e11k and have a hard time telling the difference from my desktop amp with iems


----------



## slowpickr

Thanks for the replies. Clean bass boost is important, so E11 it is.

Edit: I just read a review that had a comment from a very respected Head-Fi member stating that the E11 actually downgrades the sound from the source. Think I'm going to do some more research. Perhaps the JDS Labs Cmoy would be a good option.


----------



## TripBitShooter

errr i think uncola was trying to say the bass boost is subtle as it is more sub than mid bass, and thus it is cleaner.


----------



## munggo

Anyone have experience pairing the e11k and e11 with the havi b3 pro1?


----------



## uncola

e11k works great with my havi b3 pro1


----------



## munggo

Thanks! @uncola


----------



## slowpickr

Welp, add me to the E11k bandwagon.  It is scheduled to arrive on Wednesday.


----------



## Krutsch

dailysmoker said:


> Nope the winner is the E11....the bass boost is much better....


 
  
 Not my experience... the bass boost on the E11 is muddied and overwhelms the rest of the sound; but, yes, it's more prominent (especially on '2').  I vastly the prefer the bass boost on the E11K, as it seems to interfere less with the remainder of the frequency spectrum.


----------



## TripBitShooter

Dailysmoker seems to be basing it on bass quantity. if im not wrong, dailysmoker was the one who said the E11 paired better with the WS99, which is already bass heavy


----------



## AudioGG

OK so I really wanted to try it so bad... I purchase it today after a couple hours of listening with it through my DX50 all I can say is wow! The sound is quite clear and airy then I imagine. Bass boost is great doesn't get all bloated although with my DX50 it sounds better through the HO then LO not sure why that is, even with the high gain on through the LO the volume doesn't get as loud as it should but that's my ears. I had the E12 a few months back and to compare the too I much enjoy the sound of the E11k quite much more. But its only being a couple of hours so onward with some more listening with it


----------



## TripBitShooter

what is better in the E11k over the E12?


----------



## TrollDragon

Yes please do tell...


----------



## dailysmoker

I prefer the E11 with the WS99 indeed,cause it needs the extra bass(it becomes a MONSTER which i really like) But it does get a little muddy,but just a little.The new E11K is not THAT much better in sound quality just a little and i like the bass boost more then the sound quality difference.....


----------



## AudioGG

tripbitshooter said:


> what is better in the E11k over the E12?


 
 I wouldn't say better in terms of power, although it does do quite well with my Q701. The E11k seem quite neutral to me compared to the E12 where it felt warmer. I used the E12 with my Q701 and with the bass boost I didn't really enjoy it as much felt thin and overpowering and not as controlled. The E11k bass boost is really nice to me its more like sub bass but not overwhelming or overpowering really good impact to it, I'm not a bass head so it might not be everyone's cup of tea but I really like what they have done with the E11k. Also I only have the Q701,Dn2k and SE215's.


----------



## suman134

audiogg said:


> I wouldn't say better in terms of power, although it does do quite well with my Q701. The E11k seem quite neutral to me compared to the E12 where it felt warmer. I used the E12 with my Q701 and with the bass boost I didn't really enjoy it as much felt thin and overpowering and not as controlled. The E11k bass boost is really nice to me its more like sub bass but not overwhelming or overpowering really good impact to it, I'm not a bass head so it might not be everyone's cup of tea but I really like what they have done with the E11k. Also I only have the Q701,Dn2k and SE215's.


 

 how is the pairing with dn2k , im thinking of getting these or the new xba-a3 if possible . both have different impedance values and hwere dn2k stays under 16ohm , A3 can be reaching 100ohms at frequencies .


----------



## AudioGG

Again to me I really enjoy the dn2k the mids are so smooth.the soundstage is bigger and airy on my headphones but not by much.I don't know much about the xba a3 so I couldn't say. Just depends what sound you looking for although the E11k made the sub bass better, better in extension and impact with the dn2k.


----------



## suman134

audiogg said:


> Again to me I really enjoy the dn2k the mids are so smooth.the soundstage is bigger and airy on my headphones but not by much.I don't know much about the xba a3 so I couldn't say. Just depends what sound you looking for although the E11k made the sub bass better, better in extension and impact with the dn2k.


 

 im looking for the dn2k because if this more precise bass compared to H3/A3 , if i cant , i will do the A3 , it seems that E11k is good enough for $75 . if i had not ordered the doppios i would have gone for it with my eyes closed .


----------



## AudioGG

suman134 said:


> im looking for the dn2k because if this more precise bass compared to H3/A3


 
 Couldn't compare unfortunately as I don't have the H3/A3


----------



## suman134

audiogg said:


> Couldn't compare unfortunately as I don't have the H3/A3


 

 i know dn2k has better bass precision . better then h3 for sure . have auditioned them both , i like H3 but bass is overbearing .


----------



## cllee

owh e11k dosent have eq like e11 
 thought i could cut down sibilance with the eq owh well....


----------



## ClieOS

cllee said:


> owh e11k dosent have eq like e11
> thought i could cut down sibilance with the eq owh well....


 
  
 E11 doesn't have 'sibilance cut down' EQ as well.


----------



## TrollDragon

There is another nasty piece of unbelievable FiiO engineering. I mean seriously who thought up the E11K, it must have been a junior designer or someone who has never used a portable device...
  
 Not only does the volume control move way to easy in your pocket.
  
 Just wait till you have it on low gain, about half volume or more and someone or something in your pocket switches that top mounted non recessed gain switch over to high, or if you mistake it for the bass boost without looking.
  
 Jumping from -3 dB to +11dB will give you quite a bit of a shock and after your ears stop bleeding, hopefully you will have properly working hearing. The E11's gain only switched from 6dB to 12dB which was not a big shock to your hearing if you switched it on the fly.
  
 The E11K could actually be quite dangerous to someones hearing if they were not aware of the gain and switched it from low with the volume quite high.


----------



## nmatheis

trolldragon said:


> There is another nasty piece of unbelievable FiiO engineering. I mean seriously who thought up the E11K, it must have been a junior designer or someone who has never used a portable device...
> 
> Not only does the volume control move way to easy in your pocket.
> 
> ...




Simple solution - DON'T SWITCH BLINDLY


----------



## TrollDragon

nmatheis said:


> Simple solution - DON'T SWITCH BLINDLY


 

 Wow... I never though of that.


----------



## xaddictionx

trolldragon said:


> There is another nasty piece of unbelievable FiiO engineering. I mean seriously who thought up the E11K, it must have been a junior designer or someone who has never used a portable device...
> 
> Not only does the volume control move way to easy in your pocket.
> 
> ...



Agree. The volume knob rotates too easily.


----------



## nmatheis

trolldragon said:


> Wow... I never though of that. :rolleyes:




Double sarcasm alert!!!

Another simple solution - DON'T POCKET AMP!!!


----------



## dailysmoker

trolldragon said:


> There is another nasty piece of unbelievable FiiO engineering. I mean seriously who thought up the E11K, it must have been a junior designer or someone who has never used a portable device...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 


That's what i said,the leap in volume is huge,a bit too much.....


----------



## mindbomb

I don't have issues with either of those things, though I don't really use it as a portable amp.  But I still have trouble understanding how the gain switch could unintentionally be changed, that would require a deliberate perpendicular motion in a specific area. I find it very unlikely.


----------



## dudlew

Now to ruffle a few feathers.......
  
 If the low gain was higher than it is, the complaint would have been excessive hiss with IEMs. 
  
 If the high gain was lower, the complaint would be a lack of power. Not good enough with higher efficency cans etc.
  
 Why wont there be a complaint that this $10,000 pre amp doesnt have a remote, or a built in dac with a coffee maker, or that $20,000 speaker has no bass to talk of, or has no dynamics?
 The cheap low price stuff that is convenient as all knows what gets ripped to shreds and the high end 10000% more expensive gear that gives a 20% rise in performance if that much and is no where near convenient gets all the love. 
  
 Just a little rant..... and being tongue in cheek. I know we rip everything to shreds.


----------



## cllee

dudlew said:


> Now to ruffle a few feathers.......
> 
> If the low gain was higher than it is, the complaint would have been excessive hiss with IEMs.
> 
> ...


 
 feel the same ,but i guess nothing is ever satisfying enough 
 its already relatively cheap
 besides ,the switch requires relatively large force to alter


----------



## Marco Angel

have anyone had compare this e11k vs the e12? i like the e12 but is to big for my dx50, i just want it sound signature, bass bost, i drive only iems so just powerfull is enough


----------



## xaddictionx

marco angel said:


> have anyone had compare this e11k vs the e12? i like the e12 but is to big for my dx50, i just want it sound signature, bass bost, i drive only iems so just powerfull is enough


 
 I'm using E11K with my DX50 too. Sound really clean with lush vocals. Size wise is also quite a good match with DX50.


----------



## Marco Angel

xaddictionx said:


> I'm using E11K with my DX50 too. Sound really clean with lush vocals. Size wise is also quite a good match with DX50.


 
 I had the e12 but sell to a friend with the sennheiser hd800 =D
 size wise, how good the dx50 and e11k match?


----------



## AudioGG

Being using E11k and DX50 with SU 1.3.3 is amazing clean and very spacious sounding, great combo very happy with it looking to try SM64 with it. Im using low gain and bass boost with the high gain on there is a noticeable hiss when your not playing anything.


----------



## xaddictionx

audiogg said:


> Being using E11k and DX50 with SU 1.3.3 is amazing clean and very spacious sounding, great combo very happy with it looking to try SM64 with it. Im using low gain and bass boost with the high gain on there is a noticeable hiss when your not playing anything.



Same here! On SU1.3.3 as well!  sounds really fantastic.


----------



## xaddictionx

marco angel said:


> I had the e12 but sell to a friend with the sennheiser hd800 =D
> size wise, how good the dx50 and e11k match?



Size wise, it's definitely not as huge and thick as E12. But I doubt it'll fit into a pocket too. Jds C5 is a better stack with DX50 but however it's thicker than E11K.


----------



## dudlew

Just bit the bullet and bought the E11K tonight. Should have it next week if I am lucky. Will see how it compares to my PA2v2


----------



## Marco Angel

dudlew said:


> Just bit the bullet and bought the E11K tonight. Should have it next week if I am lucky. Will see how it compares to my PA2v2


 
 Great news, im tempting on buying this e11k for my dx50, i was used to the sound with the e12, now it was gone the dx50 alone sounds very thin and lifeless
 I will give it a try
 Post your first sight of it, some pics will be very welcomed!!


----------



## H20Fidelity

I don't really know where to ask this but does FiiO have anything planned in the way of updating their old E6 amp? Do they have anything "small" in the works to keep up to date with the little amps like E5 and E6? Those little amps are great.


----------



## Shawn71

h20fidelity said:


> I don't really know where to ask this but does FiiO have anything planned in the way of updating their old E6 amp? Do they have anything "small" in the works to keep up to date with the little amps like E5 and E6? Those little amps are great.




End of last year they had the E6 to E06 which has some color indicator for hold switch IIRC.....


----------



## H20Fidelity

shawn71 said:


> End of last year they had the E6 to E06 which has some color indicator for hold switch IIRC.....


 


 Thanks mate, I wonder if they have anything else in the works, like a full make over.


----------



## twister6

h20fidelity said:


> Thanks mate, I wonder if they have anything else in the works, like a full make over.


 
  
 Yeah, we need something like E06k


----------



## uncola

Has anyone opened the amp up to take a look?  Anyone thought about a battery mod or replacement?  battery life is great but I'm thinking long term


----------



## Marco Angel

uncola said:


> Has anyone opened the amp up to take a look?  Anyone thought about a battery mod or replacement?  battery life is great but I'm thinking long term


 
 You can ask fiio to send to you a battery replacement, they could send any battery of their products at very low cost plus little of shipping, dont worry on this


----------



## ClieOS

uncola said:


> Has anyone opened the amp up to take a look?  Anyone thought about a battery mod or replacement?  battery life is great but I'm thinking long term


 
  
 Don't bother to do a battery mod for larger capacity as there is simply not enough room to fit anything bigger than the stock.


----------



## Shawn71

h20fidelity said:


> Thanks mate, I wonder if they have anything else in the works, like a full make over.







twister6 said:


> Yeah, we need something like E06k




Indeed we need a newer breed in the line of E6/06.....what a piece of master art it is still.....,so sexy,convenient size for ultra OTG, excellent form factor,3 EQs,blue/red indicators inside a transparent,digital vol control,excellent battery backup and its ability to handle almost anything we throw at it,stylish clip for portability and the most,P2P ratio,all inside wisely packed......think our james will do something,after reading our E06 madness as he always respect VoC or reveal if theres anything in the pipeline already.......

And.........my apologies for posting E06 in a E11k thread.....


----------



## Marco Angel

Anyone who could compare the e11k vs e12
I had the e12 some time ago with my dx50, I sold it and now I can barely listen the dx50, its sound is lifeless and thin compared with the e12
Is the e11k good enough? The ultra powerful output isn't necessarily, I used the e12 in low gain at 12 o'clock mostly
Any comments welcomed


----------



## xaddictionx

marco angel said:


> Anyone who could compare the e11k vs e12
> I had the e12 some time ago with my dx50, I sold it and now I can barely listen the dx50, its sound is lifeless and thin compared with the e12
> Is the e11k good enough? The ultra powerful output isn't necessarily, I used the e12 in low gain at 12 o'clock mostly
> Any comments welcomed



Couldn't comment on the e12. But e11k matches real well with dx50. The sound is much cleaner with more details. Sound is more dynamic as well. Vocals sound lusher and slightly more forward. 

Definitely a good match. Size wise it's also smaller.


----------



## Marco Angel

xaddictionx said:


> Couldn't comment on the e12. But e11k matches real well with dx50. The sound is much cleaner with more details. Sound is more dynamic as well. Vocals sound lusher and slightly more forward.
> 
> Definitely a good match. Size wise it's also smaller.



It seems like the e12 description, cleaner, detailed with better dynamics and more control overall frequencies.

I would like to buy the e12 again but if this have the 90% of sound of the e12. Power is not a big deal. I would prefer this smaller and cheaper one


----------



## xaddictionx

marco angel said:


> It seems like the e12 description, cleaner, detailed with better dynamics and more control overall frequencies.
> 
> I would like to buy the e12 again but if this have the 90% of sound of the e12. Power is not a big deal. I would prefer this smaller and cheaper one



Hmm. Wouldn't be surprised if the E11K can even be on par with E12. It's really a capable piece of amp. Do try it out!


----------



## Marco Angel

xaddictionx said:


> Hmm. Wouldn't be surprised if the E11K can even be on par with E12. It's really a capable piece of amp. Do try it out!


 
 It seems like, the few reviews of it shows its a very good sounding. Im giving it a try =D


----------



## Tuneslover

I just purchased a FiiO E11K today at Toronto's The Headphone Shop. Thanks Charles for allowing me an extensive listening session with my iPod Classic. It definitely enhances the sound quality, not to mention add some meat to the overall sound. I will continue listening to it over the next few weeks and post my impressions then.


----------



## drofeel71

Using my AK100 into an E11k via Fiio L16 and my just received AKG K550 phones, and man does it sound good. My upgradeitis can be curbed for the time being, I hope...


----------



## dudlew

Just received mine today. Charged it and now burning it in. Will post pics later.... man this this is small. smaller than I thought.
  
 D


----------



## Marco Angel

I just buy mine, hope it arrives next week. I like it small form, a little smaller than y dx50. Now the dx50 will be in its bag until the e11k arrives. Cant wait!!!


----------



## dudlew

well here are a few pics of my new toy.
  

  

  

  

 Have been listening to it using my Sony 7520. Once It is broken in, I will post my impressions.


----------



## uncola

do you live in the phantom zone or some kind of crazy all white room?


----------



## dudlew

uncola said:


> do you live in the phantom zone or some kind of crazy all white room?


 
 Nahh, Its just a white sheet of paper. I like the negative space that this or a black background can give.... and I also dabble in photography.
  
 So a white sheet of paper a lens and a bounce flash with photoshop and we are in the white room


----------



## dudlew

OK,
  
 First impressions. Comparing it to the PA2v2. The differences are subtle, but there. To sum it up, the E11K is tighter. the bass seems more in control, has more punch, better definition and less bloat. There seems to be a more focussed sound out of the E11K over the PA2v2. The PA2v2, sounds a bit more lush. Seems to have a fuller lower midrange and upper bass. The Pa2v2 sounds more rounded, fuller and more lush with a nice energy and a midrange pushed forward a bit more, but with less extension at the extremes. Bass does not seem to go as low or hit as hard, and not as defined and the treble seems all there but not as smooth or with as much sparkle. 
  
 These difference are small and subtle though. Not earth shattering night and day. This is at low gain and no bass boost on the E11K
  
 D


----------



## uncola

That matches my experience comparing the e11k vs my desktop hybrid tube amp.  It took forever to distinguish the differences, so long that I questioned whether this was a good use of my time


----------



## Mach-X

Mine just came today. Tested with hd201s, 418s, 280pro, px90, cx300b II. Connected to zune30. Not an earth shattering difference. Just louder. Bass boost is subtle and most useful for low volume listening. At high volume it does little, almost like a compensating loudness control. Mostly makes low to mid level listening a little punchier and more dynamic which is welcome. I guess for the price this, and taking some workload off of my poor zunes 8 year old battery makes it a worthy investment.


----------



## Tuneslover

Hello again I would like to do a brief update to my earlier post #410...I now have about 30 hours of burn-in on my FiiO E11K and I must say that anyone who thinks that burn-in is whooee is sadly mistaken. During my listening session with a sample E11K at The Headphone Shop last Thursday this little amp sounded very smooth and a delight to listen to. In contrast, right out of the box, my amp sounded very coarse and difficult to listen to for more than 15 minutes. It actually hurt my ears at volume level 4. After burn-in, earlier today I gave it a serious listen for about 1.5 hours at level 5...gone was the harshness, instead very relaxed, clear with very nice detail. All that roughness has been nicely sanded off.

Following up on other Head-Fi'ers comments...my unit has no volume until you reach volume level 2 but I really couldn't detect much if any volume imbalance, irrelevant because I don't listen to music at such low volume levels anyway. Turning the volume all the way up yields essentially no noise, very quiet, black in fact. During the burn in period I mostly drained the battery twice getting approximately 15-16 hours on both occasions (can't be certain because the amp gave me the blue flashing light warning so I just began recharging at that time). As for charging time I found it needed almost 5 hours and I did listen to it periodically during the charging process and I'm happy to say that there was absolutely no hiss or noise during that process.

I have the Schiit Modi & Magni stack connected to my iMac so I decided to listen to to my iPod classic first through the Magni and then the FiiO E11K and I must say that both units are very similar from a performance level standpoint. I would say that the Magni is a little brighter sounding in the high frequencies while the FiiO is more neutral and balanced with fleshier sounding bass. Both units are a delight to listen to. I find there is ample bass with the FiiO with no bass boost, but i do like the option of the boost and I appreciate how it doesn't muddy the mids. Compared to my Lake People G109S on my main audio setup the Magni and FiiO are purely outclassed but such a comparison isn't really fair. However considering the component quality and cost difference both the Magni anf FiiO E11K perform admirably.

I must say the FiiO E11K is a tremendous little amp that is perfectly fulfilling my portable audio needs at a very fair price. I especially like how portable this little fella is, yet don't be deceived by its size because it can pack one hell of a punch. This is my first FiiO product and I am very impressed with the sturdy construction of this little guy. I agree with many of the criticisms about the curious headphone output location. Yup the volume knob ends up at the bottom of my pocket. Oh well no biggie to me. I just set the volume at 5 and I find its just right...ok some tunes might be a little bit soft or some too loud but for the majority of my listening it's really a non issue.

A tremendous portable amp...very highly recommended!


----------



## xaddictionx

tuneslover said:


> Hello again I would like to do a brief update to my earlier post #410...I now have about 30 hours of burn-in on my FiiO E11K and I must say that anyone who thinks that burn-in is whooee is sadly mistaken. During my listening session with a sample E11K at The Headphone Shop last Thursday this little amp sounded very smooth and a delight to listen to. In contrast, right out of the box, my amp sounded very coarse and difficult to listen to for more than 15 minutes. It actually hurt my ears at volume level 4. After burn-in, earlier today I gave it a serious listen for about 1.5 hours at level 5...gone was the harshness, instead very relaxed, clear with very nice detail. All that roughness has been nicely sanded off.
> 
> Following up on other Head-Fi'ers comments...my unit has no volume until you reach volume level 2 but I really couldn't detect much if any volume imbalance, irrelevant because I don't listen to music at such low volume levels anyway. Turning the volume all the way down yields essentially no noise, very quiet, black in fact. During the burn in period I mostly drained the battery twice getting approximately 15-16 hours on both occasions (can't be certain because the amp gave me the blue flashing light warning so I just began recharging at that time). As for charging time I found it needed almost 5 hours and I did listen to it periodically during the charging process and I'm happy to say that there was absolutely no hiss or noise during that process.
> 
> ...



Great impressions! Thumbs up! For the price and performance level there's really nothing stopping this amp.


----------



## Mach-X

Well I have to amend my previous post, as I hadn't actually tested with iems yet, since I find the cx300b to be harsh and avoid using them unless I absolutely need noise isolation. The oddest thing happened, when I got around to trying them out with e11k, suddenly they became fatter and listenable. Not great because there's still very little upper treble with these things, but now the sound is fleshed out with the amp and bass boost. It's an odd thing but with higher impedance headphones that already sound decent (hd280, hd201) the amp did nothing, the bass boost barely registers. But with the cx300s the difference is huge, so colour me a fan. I also forget to mention that the fit and finish is insane for this price. The brushed aluminum is similar to the zunehd. Power on pop is minor, I will happily deal with it to have a proper hi fi analog volume control. I only heard hiss with iems, high gain and volume maxed. Which one would never do with music playing, lo gain is silent. Is the improvement with iems due to the impedance issues people are always talking about?


----------



## Marco Angel

I came from an E12, its bigger brother. I hesitated buying the e11k because i wanted the same sound signature. And that is whai it gives..... A balanced sound, very flat frec, super powerful sound, it can drives high impedance headphones at ease. My iem monitors still are driven like with the E12 (wih the E12 you can blow them at max vols)
 My iems are Shure SE425, Sony EX600, the shures doesn't shows any hiss at low gain and at high only without playing music at max.
 The EX600 are driven punchier, they can go very low and high like with the E12, maybe not that low but is only on Extreme low end like 15hz where ir rumbles a little bit less (just a bit).
 The bassBost does a little with my EX600, still doesent test it with the shures
 Size wise it pairs excellent with my DX50, smaller but excellent. Both  attached still are lightweight. With ll the connections at the bottom and the controls upper the player.
 Great purchase to my ears and my wallet =D


----------



## twister6

Since I had a few people asking me to compare a budget Topping NX1 headphone amp to E11k, I just made a little write up over in the other thread, if anybody interested: http://www.head-fi.org/t/684159/chinese-asian-brand-info-thread-headphones-iems-amps-dacs/8835#post_10939000


----------



## uncola

Great comparison, I'm glad I got my e11k now instead of going for the nx1 hype


----------



## hoadie

I recently purchased a Fiio X1 which I paired with an E11 ( headphone is  DT880/600). I like the combo but am considering replacing the E11 with an E11k.  Do you guys think this change is making sense (sound improvement wise) or can I save the money and stick with what I have?


----------



## TrollDragon

I run my DT880 Pro's on the E12 with 16dB gain from the Line Out of my X3. I just can't imagine how your 600's work out of an old E11...


----------



## hoadie

Well, the E11 by far has enough power to drive the 880/60 from the LO of my X1. Even with my previous cells, Samsung Note2, and Huawei X1 it wasn't a problem. The main reason, I want to change the amp is that battery life has become poor over the years. It lasts about three to four hours at hi gain and no bass boost. I've been thinking of replacing it with an E12, but would rather buy the E11k as the E12 is just too big for the neat X1...


----------



## TheGiantHogweed

hoadie said:


> Well, the E11 by far has enough power to drive the 880/60 from the LO of my X1. Even with my previous cells, Samsung Note2, and Huawei X1 it wasn't a problem. The main reason, I want to change the amp is that battery life has become poor over the years. It lasts about three to four hours at hi gain and no bass boost. I've been thinking of replacing it with an E12, but would rather buy the E11k as the E12 is just too big for the neat X1...


 

 I had that issue with the E11 too. The battery life was simply getting too short. I got a replacement battery and it now works for about 10 hours no problem again.
  
 It is the BL-5B.
  
 http://www.amazon.com/Nokia-Original-Battery-Li-Ion-890mAh/dp/B002BWT27M/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1413147971&sr=8-2&keywords=nokia+bl5b
  
 You may need to be careful to make sure it is a genuine Nokia.


----------



## xaddictionx

hoadie said:


> Well, the E11 by far has enough power to drive the 880/60 from the LO of my X1. Even with my previous cells, Samsung Note2, and Huawei X1 it wasn't a problem. The main reason, I want to change the amp is that battery life has become poor over the years. It lasts about three to four hours at hi gain and no bass boost. I've been thinking of replacing it with an E12, but would rather buy the E11k as the E12 is just too big for the neat X1...



The X1 alone isn't able to drive it neatly? E11K has got better techs than E11. Not sure how the sound compares though. But E11K doesn't stack neatly due to its design.


----------



## nmatheis

With silicon feet attached and L connectors for interconnect and HP/IEM cable, stacking really isn't that bad...


----------



## Brooko

nmatheis said:


> With silicon feet attached and L connectors for interconnect and HP/IEM cable, stacking really isn't that bad...


 
  
 This ...... just need a stacking kit to avoid having to use the bands.  Apparently Fiio will release one.


----------



## hoadie

Nice! Just ordered one to replace my old E11 although it's always made me happy. I look forward to extended battery life and (hopefully) an even more decent sound...


----------



## TrollDragon

So there is no Line Out on the X1 just a Headphone Out...


----------



## Marco Angel

Well, the E12 drives the Senn HD800 (+16dB Gain) quite loud, enoug to make your ears bleed, (a tube Class A headphone amp will drive them better and warmer) but the e12 do the job quite well, and now having the e11k, it drives my 32ohms headphones at ease at hi-gain and lo-gain, i guess it will keep doing the job with a hi-ohm headphone with no problem


----------



## hoadie

trolldragon said:


> So there is no Line Out on the X1 just a Headphone Out...


 
 It sure has a LO!


----------



## twister6

trolldragon said:


> So there is no Line Out on the X1 just a Headphone Out...


 
  
 LO and HO 3.5mm port is shared, and selectable from DAP interface.  X1 doesn't have too much real estate to have multiple ports so FiiO guys came up with a clever solution (I'm assuming bypassing the internal amp?).


----------



## TrollDragon

twister6 said:


> LO and HO 3.5mm port is shared, and selectable from DAP interface.  X1 doesn't have too much real estate to have multiple ports so FiiO guys came up with a clever solution (I'm assuming bypassing the internal amp?).


 

 Thanks twister6 that is a really great feature.


----------



## Tuneslover

I'm using my E11K with my iPod Classic and enjoy listening with my Grado SR80's when I'm on the go. They're terrific sounding but due to their open back design they let too much outside noise in. Does anyone have any recommendations for a good sounding closed back portable set of cans for my situation?


----------



## Brooko

tuneslover said:


> I'm using my E11K with my iPod Classic and enjoy listening with my Grado SR80's when I'm on the go. They're terrific sounding but due to their open back design they let too much outside noise in. Does anyone have any recommendations for a good sounding closed back portable set of cans for my situation?


 
  
 Beyerdynamic T51p - especially if you like the SR80.  More comfortable.  Great balance - but with a lot of detail.  Fantastic build.  Quite good isolation both ways.  Much bettter bass.
  
 Also - try this thread : http://www.head-fi.org/t/672743/comparisons-22-of-the-top-closed-portable-headphones-around


----------



## hoadie

hoadie said:


> Nice! Just ordered one to replace my old E11 although it's always made me happy. I look forward to extended battery life and (hopefully) an even more decent sound...


 
 Cancelled my E11k for delivery issues and got a Lake Pepole G103-S instead.  Quite frankly, after a quick first session (60 minutes or so) I couldn't recognize a big difference between the X1/G103-S and X1/Fiio E11 both being used with a DT880/600.  Also tried my DT770 pro which goes insanely loud on Lake People...


----------



## BrainFood

Advanced MP3 Players (UK) have 10% off the E11K right now = £41.40 shipped. 
  
 http://www.advancedmp3players.co.uk/
  
 No affiliation!


----------



## TheGiantHogweed

brainfood said:


> Advanced MP3 Players (UK) have 10% off the E11K right now = £41.40 shipped.
> 
> http://www.advancedmp3players.co.uk/
> 
> No affiliation!


 
 I got my E11 from there when it was 20% off. I got it for £35. I am still not sure weather it is worth replacing my E11 until it gives up.


----------



## BrainFood

thegianthogweed said:


> I got my E11 from there when it was 20% off. I got it for £35. I am still not sure weather it is worth replacing my E11 until it gives up.


 
  
 What do you think of its sound?


----------



## hoadie

Hold on to it! E11 is great! It's not much different from the Lake People g103 that I've just purchased. I ordered a new battery (thanks "TheGiantHogweed") for my E11 and will keep the amp until it dies  Actually, if it is almost as strong as a full size headamp like the Lake People, I can hardly Imagine that it's successor, E11k will bean audible improvement over the E11.


----------



## TheGiantHogweed

brainfood said:


> What do you think of its sound?
> 
> Thinking of getting one for the days I don't feel like hauling my (300+ grams) Neco Soundlab V4 around.


 

 I would say it improves the sound a little bit if the source isn't that good. It made a big difference from my iAudio X5L which now isn't working anymore. With my FiiO X3 it seems to increase the treble a tiny bit and add more clarity to the sound when it is through the line out. I only notice an improvement from the X3 paired with the E11 with my Audio Technica ATH-AD700s. What I like most about the E11 is how good the bass boost is on bass light headphones. This is when the E11 needs to be plugged into a decent sounding source or the boost seems to really mess the sound up. The E11k looks to only have 1 boost and the design of it is too different for me to think that it is even related to the original E11.
 I need the input and output to be on the same side as the volume control because it will be no good if they are on the opposite side. There also isn't a replaceable battery and I have had to replace my E11 one once. I think that when my E11 gives up, I will look for another identical one.
  
 I also have the E10 and from what I can see, the new E10k isn't a totally different style.


----------



## TheGiantHogweed

hoadie said:


> Hold on to it! E11 is great! It's not much different from the Lake People g103 that I've just purchased. I ordered a new battery (thanks "TheGiantHogweed") for my E11 and will keep the amp until it dies  Actually, if it is almost as strong as a full size headamp like the Lake People, I can hardly Imagine that it's successor, E11k will bean audible improvement over the E11.


 
 We should maybe go on to the FiiO E11 - Impression + Information + Support thread since this is more for the E11k.


----------



## nmatheis

E11k is cleaner / more neutral than E11. E11k bass boost adds some rumble but doesn't extend as far into mid-bass as E11 bass boost. Depends on what you're looking for...


----------



## BrainFood

Does Fiio bundle their L8 cable with the E11K, or a different one?    TIA


----------



## Brooko

It was the L8 that came with mine.


----------



## Shawn71

brainfood said:


> Does Fiio bundle their L8 cable with the E11K, or a different one?    TIA




yes thats the standard 3.5mm IC cable FiiO supply as stock so far (e06,e11,e12,e11k)..not sure about E12A tho....


----------



## chattycathy727

How does this pair with the Vsonic GR07 BE?


----------



## Tuneslover

Hey Brooko thanks for pointing me to the Beyerdynamic portable headphones. I auditioned the T51p's and a used pair of pre-facelift DT1350's. I preferred the sound signature of the 1350's. Both did a terrific job of isolating outside noise (to test them I got permission to step outside of the store, which is on a very busy and noisy street). The used 1350's are in pristine shape and only cost $150. I was a bit worried about the clamping force and pad style issues brought up by other Head-fiers (see Beyerdynamic DT1350 thread) but I must say the clamping force and pads on this set are extremely comfortable.

They sound every bit as good (with better quality and quantity of bass) as my beloved Grado's. I would have been interested to compare them with the Sennheiser 25's but I prefer a more neutral sound signature and the 1350's perfectly answered that call so why bother.

And yes the E11K has a very delightful impact on these phones. The E11K/DT1350 combo has certainly satisfied (elevated) my on-the-go portable needs!!

Great advise, thanks!


----------



## Tuneslover

HOADIE...Really, I have the Lake People G109S (150 hours burn in) and it blows the E11K completely out of the water, but then it certainly should being that it cost 10 times as much. However the E11K is still a terrific portable amp.


----------



## hoadie

Sorry for the late response; I've just read your post. Now that I've had the amp amp for a couple of days and having done some extensive listening sessions, I have to admit that the Lake People does a better job than the E11 - - soundstage is wider and overall the sound is clearer - - Your amp is one level higher and will definitely perform better especially with good hardware... 

I don't want to go more into detail as this is the thread for Fiio's E11k


----------



## uncola

Isn't the lake people g109s a desktop amp and much more expensive?  Not really the same market as the e11k.  If I was going to get a giant portable I'd probably get that ifi idsd micro, the $499 one


----------



## TrollDragon

Yeah, I was going to say that the Burson Conductor SL I had here definitely sounded better than the E11 or E11K as well... :rolleyes:


----------



## Mach-X

You guys would NOT believe what I am using my e11k to drive RIGHT NOW. Original 2000 ohm hd414 I won on eBay! Listening to Elvis 30 #1 Hits!


----------



## Mach-X

It's hilarious on low gain there's barely any volume. Not even quiet room conversation level. On high gain you have to turn it to 10 to get "sort of loud" with modern recordings. Yes on high gain, full volume, Death Magnetic is only sort of loud, but definitely loud enough to be fun. Classical stuff like Naxos recordings forget about concert levels lol.


----------



## spookygonk

mach-x said:


> It's hilarious on low gain there's barely any volume. Not even quiet room conversation level. On high gain you have to turn it to 10 to get "sort of loud" with modern recordings. Yes on high gain, full volume, Death Magnetic is only sort of loud, but definitely loud enough to be fun. Classical stuff like Naxos recordings forget about concert levels lol.


 
 Was wondering if you'd had a defective e11k, then I read your post before that one. 2000 OHMs? Wow.


----------



## Alfred143

I have my e11k for a couple weeks and they sound good with my Sennheiser Momentum On-ear.
 But I have to as if any one has any experience with those small tube headphone amps (Bravo,etc) I see on Ebay and Amazon flooding the market, will they  give me improved sound over my portable e11k? I realize they won't be portable, but I'm curious if the sound will be so much better, or just marginal?


----------



## TrollDragon

alfred143 said:


> I have my e11k for a couple weeks and they sound good with my Sennheiser Momentum On-ear.
> But I have to as if any one has any experience with those small tube headphone amps (Bravo,etc) I see on Ebay and Amazon flooding the market, will they  give me improved sound over my portable e11k? I realize they won't be portable, but I'm curious if the sound will be so much better, or just marginal?


 
 Leave the cheap little amps with a shiny piece of LED glowing glass on eBay/Amazon where they belong and save your money.
 The tubes on those are for looks more than anything else and they will not improve your sound.
  
 Get yourself the Aune T1 if you want to play with a single tube unit as the DAC in it might improve your sound.


----------



## Alfred143

thanks for your warning. My gut tells me the same thing


trolldragon said:


> Leave the cheap little amps with a shiny piece of LED glowing glass on eBay/Amazon where they belong and save your money.
> The tubes on those are for looks more than anything else and they will not improve your sound.
> 
> Get yourself the Aune T1 if you want to play with a single tube unit as the DAC in it might improve your sound.


 
 Thanks for your warning. My gut tells me the same thing... But it's hard when the reviews are all pretty good. 
  
 Would the Little Dot be in the same league as the Aune T1?
  
 I should mention that my source output will be an Oppo 93 --> my Nad M15 processor --> x10d tube buffer --> headphone amp.


----------



## TrollDragon

The LD I+ is just an amplifier but the tubes in it are utilized properly and you have an incredible amount of different tubes you can try. Have a look in the LD tube rolling thread.

Your momentums are low impedance which is why I mentioned the LD I+. I have not heard the Aune T1 but there are many respected users here on HF with one.

If you need a DAC I'd go for the T1, if not then the LD.


----------



## TrollDragon

Sorry didn't see your source there, have a look at the Little Dot I+ and check out the thread.

I'd probably go right from the NAD to the LD but you can experiment with the buffer in between.
I like that little buffer I might just have to pick one up.


----------



## Alfred143

trolldragon said:


> Sorry didn't see your source there, have a look at the Little Dot I+ and check out the thread.
> 
> I'd probably go right from the NAD to the LD but you can experiment with the buffer in between.
> I like that little buffer I might just have to pick one up.


 

 Thanks T'Dragon for the suggestion. Now I'm not sure if I should keep the e11k. do you think the sound upgrade will be that good over the e11k?
  
 I rolled the tuber buffer  with Telefunken NOS, nice and warm.  Now I need a power supply for it...


----------



## TrollDragon

alfred143 said:


> Thanks T'Dragon for the suggestion. Now I'm not sure if I should keep the e11k. do you think the sound upgrade will be that good over the e11k?
> 
> I rolled the tuber buffer  with Telefunken NOS, nice and warm.  Now I need a power supply for it...


 

 I have never heard the LD I+ as I have a LD MK IV OTL for my HighZ headphones. In my opinion the E11K is a great sounding portable amp just with a bizarre design for portable use.
  
 You really can't compare it to the LD I+ desktop amp that you can tailor the sound to your liking within reason of course. You can roll opamps and use just about any tube you want to try in it from the stock 7 pins, double triodes like the 6DJ8's or 6SL7's and all the way up to a pair of C3gs's. Anything other than stock 7 pin tubes require socket adapters to work which can be purchased on eBay or DIY, all that info is covered in the rolling thread.
  
 The start of the guide is really old, a good chart of stock tubes is on page 77 and the dual tridode stuff starts much much later.
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/563884/little-dot-tube-amps-vacuum-tube-rolling-guide
  
 I'd keep the E11K if you require a portable amp, otherwise the LD will give you great performance as a desktop amp and putting in a pair of these Yugoslavian 6HM5's will give you one of the best 7 pin tubes you could use.
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/6HM5-6HA5-EC900-export-quality-audio-triode-tube-NOS-FREE-SHIPPING-/300879467071
  
 He takes offers as well and thread members ah picked them up for $5 each. 
  
 Anyway I don't want to OT this thread too much with tube talk...


----------



## Poleepkwa

How is the EMI interferance on this Fiio E11K compared to the E12 for exsample?


----------



## Krutsch

poleepkwa said:


> How is the EMI interferance on this Fiio E11K compared to the E12 for exsample?


 

 I haven't measure anything with instruments, so I don't really know. However, I've not heard anything like interference (i.e buzzing) from nearby phones or networking equipment.


----------



## Nada190

I want to get this for IEM use only, would this be good? Will be paired with KEF M200 and Shure SE535. I just want something with more power than my smartphone.


----------



## nmatheis

It'll be fine, but you won't get to turn the volume knob much. You might be happier with E12A.


----------



## Nada190

Costs too much, just want a amp for when I'm not at home and can listen to music, which is not that often. About how little could I move the volume knob?


----------



## Headzone

The design looks like it could be more comfortable in pocket than the previous version.


----------



## dman127

Looking at this E11K. Love the price. Just curious, what does stepping up in class to an E12A or a Cayin 5 do? Worth 3X the cost over the E11K?
  
 iPod Classic with all Apple Loseless
 HF5's now, probably going to RHA T10's
 Audio Technica M50


----------



## mattheguy

Hi guys!
  
 I always struggle to find people are using the same headphones as me when comparing equipment... Has any one got experience with using the E11K with an X5 player and the following IEMs and headphones...
  
 Bang & Olufsen BeoPlay H6
 Bowers & Wilkins P3
 Ultimate Ears Super.fi 3 (IEMs)
  
 Looking at beefing up the audio coming from my FLAC music library.
  
 Anyone paired any of the headphones and could shed some light?
  
 Mat


----------



## xaddictionx

mattheguy said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I always struggle to find people are using the same headphones as me when comparing equipment... Has any one got experience with using the E11K with an X5 player and the following IEMs and headphones...
> 
> ...



I have both the E11k and X5 but not any of the headphones that you mentioned. However, I feel that the X5 is good enough as a standalone DAP without the need to attach the E11K with it. Does not bring the SQ of X5 further. 

E11K however does pair very well with Dx50.


----------



## jmwreck

Fiio x1 + Fiio e11k + Blox BE3


----------



## Krutsch

^^^ where did you get that cable?


----------



## jmwreck

it's a jds labs ultra short


----------



## twister6

jmwreck said:


> Fiio x1 + Fiio e11k + Blox BE3


 
  
 Wait a minute, did FiiO released a stack up kit for X1?!?  I don't see it mentioned on their website, only armband and cases.  Where did you get it?


----------



## jmwreck

Quote:
Originally Posted by jmwreck link

Fiio x1 + Fiio e11k + Blox BE3
 
Wait a minute, did FiiO released a stack up kit for X1?!?  I don't see it mentioned on their website, only armband and cases.  Where did you get it?

got it here

http://store.treoo.com/main/fiio-hs12-amplifier-stacking-kit-for-fiio-x1.html


----------



## Shawn71

twister6 said:


> Wait a minute, did FiiO released a stack up kit for X1?!?  I don't see it mentioned on their website, only armband and cases.  Where did you get it?




 http://m.fiio.net/en/products/35


----------



## twister6

shawn71 said:


> http://m.fiio.net/en/products/35


 

 It's not listed in there...
  
@jmwreck : thanks for the link!


----------



## wotg

How does E11K perform during charging?  Any noise or interference?
  
 If E11k performance is compromised during charging, what alternatives are there in the same price/performance range?
  
 Portability is not important to me at all.  I intend to plug it to the powerpoint all the time.


----------



## Tuneslover

Just for the heck of it I thought I would give my HD650's and HE500's a spin on my portable E11K (normally connected with DT1350). I wasn't expecting anything too surprising, in fact I wasn't sure if the E11K had enough oomph to drive them. On Low impedance, which is where they were set it was pretty boring. But switch to High impedance and Hi bass boost...now baby we're talking! The Senn's were ok but the HiFIMan's were down right enjoyable. Sure, not as smooth and effortless as G109S but still pretty shockingly impressive.


----------



## Krutsch

tuneslover said:


> Just for the heck of it I thought I would give my HD650's and HE500's a spin on my portable E11K (normally connected with DT1350). I wasn't expecting anything too surprising, in fact I wasn't sure if the E11K had enough oomph to drive them. On Low impedance, which is where they were set it was pretty boring. But switch to High impedance and Hi bass boost...now baby we're talking! The Senn's were ok but the HiFIMan's were down right enjoyable. Sure, not as smooth and effortless as G109S but still pretty shockingly impressive.


 

 That's what happened to me, as well, with the 650s. Very respectable performance and for the price, an incredible value.


----------



## uncola

wotg I couldn't hear any increase in noise when charging the e11k, surprised me.. used ttpod t1-e and havi b3 pro1


----------



## Krutsch

uncola said:


> wotg I couldn't hear any increase in noise when charging the e11k, surprised me.. used ttpod t1-e and havi b3 pro1


 

 My experience, as well. Again, the best Head-Fi value for the money I've ever experienced.


----------



## SleathX1

Okay guys, I just sent back my E11k (it was actually like 2 weeks ago) and I just ordered the E10K last night. Here are my overall thoughts:
  
 Well first off, the E11k is a great amp. It is really small, light, holds a charge really long, and looks absolutely stunning. The sound is perfectly flat, except it has a slight bump in the lower end (about 160-200Hz), although hardly noticeable. The brushed aluminum makes it appear to cost $200+. 
  
 But anyway, the E11K simply wasn't for me. I only used this at my desk, using an aux cord coming out of my PC. Two things:
 1. This is a portable amp, meant for on the go.
 2. All I was doing here was amplifying already bad sound.
  
 Great job on the E11k, but I just don't think it's for me. I never used it on the go at all, and I needed something more than just an amp. But for someone who needs something to make their phone louder and a little better sounding, this little amp is a must.


----------



## TrollDragon

sleathx1 said:


> Okay guys, I just sent back my E11k (it was actually like 2 weeks ago) and I just ordered the E10K last night. Here are my overall thoughts:
> 
> Well first off, the E11k is a great amp. It is really small, light, holds a charge really long, and looks absolutely stunning. The sound is perfectly flat, except it has a slight bump in the lower end (about 160-200Hz), although hardly noticeable. The brushed aluminum makes it appear to cost $200+.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Congrats on the E10K!
  
 I really don't understand people wanting to use the E11K as strictly a desktop amp when the E10K would be much better for that task. Not trying to single you out just adding to your post.


----------



## SleathX1

Yeah I just didn't do my research


----------



## TrollDragon

sleathx1 said:


> Yeah I just didn't do my research


 

 We have all been there, I did that with the Audioengine D1...


----------



## BrainFood

wotg said:


> Portability is not important to me at all.  I intend to plug it to the powerpoint all the time.


 
  
 Was thinking about doing the same but hopefully it won't impact on the lifespan of the captive battery. When plugged in with full battery, does the E11K trickle charge to preserve the battery?
  
 Maybe a Fiio rep can chime in??????...


----------



## jmwreck

uncola said:


> wotg I couldn't hear any increase in noise when charging the e11k, surprised me.. used ttpod t1-e and havi b3 pro1




a little off topic, but which is better for the amp, havi or ttpod?


----------



## BenKatz

Here's a question I've been dying to find out the answer to.
  
 On the tech sheet, the Fiio E11k amplifies frequencies from 20hz to 20khz, but when if I listen to high resolution files on a high res player, like a 24 bit flac, or anything over 320kbs mp3, will it also amplify the lower subbass frequencies, and the ones above 20khz? or are those frequencies not amplified ? 
  
 10x!


----------



## ClieOS

benkatz said:


> Here's a question I've been dying to find out the answer to.
> 
> On the tech sheet, the Fiio E11k amplifies frequencies from 20hz to 20khz, but when if I listen to high resolution files on a high res player, like a 24 bit flac, or anything over 320kbs mp3, will it also amplify the lower subbass frequencies, and the ones above 20khz? or are those frequencies not amplified ?
> 
> 10x!


 
  
 You misunderstand what Hi-Res means - it refers to DAC's sampling rate higher then 48kHz, but the actual sound frequency resulted by the higher sampling that is going to reach your ears is still going to be under 20kHz.
  
 24bits is the bit depth, it doesn't in anyway tell you about, or define the frequency range.
  
 320kbps is compression rate of the file, it too doesn't have anything to do with frequency range.
  
 20Hz to 20kHz is used for all recording as it is generally considered as the normal human hearing range. Given a rare few do hear better than others, most of us will never quite hear down to 20Hz, or up to 20kHz. 20Hz is really more felt through our skin rather then heard by eardrum, where most adult will have naturally occurring hearing damage that will reduce our hearing above 17kHz. So those frequencies are not really that important. Don't confuse your hearing range with sampling rate - those are two different concepts.
  
 Anyway, FiiO's spec is just a 'safe' writing. It can actually amplify over those frequencies, as most amp can. The whole 20-20 thingy is just done so for people who are used to see 20-20 spec in every audio products. It doesn't really have any special meaning.


----------



## Brooko

benkatz said:


> Here's a question I've been dying to find out the answer to.
> 
> On the tech sheet, the Fiio E11k amplifies frequencies from 20hz to 20khz, but when if I listen to high resolution files on a high res player, like a 24 bit flac, or anything over 320kbs mp3, will it also amplify the lower subbass frequencies, and the ones above 20khz? or are those frequencies not amplified ?
> 
> 10x!


 
  
 It won't matter - you can't hear anything above 20 kHz, or under 20Hz - so don't worry about it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
  
 Edit - ^^ ClieOS beat me to it with a much better answer


----------



## nmatheis

brooko said:


> It won't matter - *you can't hear anything above 20 kHz*, or under 20Hz - so don't worry about it
> 
> Edit - ^^ ClieOS beat me to it with a much better answer




Unless he's a bat :wink_face:


----------



## BenKatz

brooko said:


> It won't matter - you can't hear anything above 20 kHz, or under 20Hz - so don't worry about it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I'm asking because my setup is Xperia Z3 + Sony MDR 1A headset. When listening straight out of the Z3 (tested with 24bit FLAC files) it sounds great, but when I plugged in the Fiio E11k, while the volume got a bump, the quality went really south, and I'm specifically talking about a much much diminished soundstage.


----------



## Brooko

Ben
  
 It is unlikely that the addition of the E11K is going to affect "sound stage".  First - make sure the bass boost isn't engaged.  Second - get an SPL meter, and accurate volume match between amped and unamped.  Third - get someone to blind swap the two sources.
  
 While the E11K might add a small bit of lower end warmth, I've found it to be relatively neutral. Blind swapping between my X5 and X5+E11K (with a headphone that doesn't really need a lot of amping) when volume matched shows little change to me.
  
 Simple answer is though - if you believe your Z3 sounds good unamped - simply don't add the E11K.


----------



## ClieOS

benkatz said:


> I'm asking because my setup is Xperia Z3 + Sony MDR 1A headset. When listening straight out of the Z3 (tested with 24bit FLAC files) it sounds great, but when I plugged in the Fiio E11k, while the volume got a bump, the quality went really south, and I'm specifically talking about a much much diminished soundstage.


 
  
 Also make sure you have your Z3 volume set high and then use the E11K to control volume.


----------



## bobbyndd

I bought this last week and really happy with it. I am using it with my Sony Xperia Z combined with PowerAmp. Yes, the volume is low if the Gain is set to L. Even the full volume on both my phone and E11 sounds close to "normal" but when the Gain is set to H, it blasts my ears even at level 4 in E11. I am using Audio Technica Sonic Fuel headphones.


----------



## WildFitzy

Hello. New to this forum. I need some troubleshooting. I have had a FIIO K2 for two months. Worked great. Now it doesn't and the only difference is the blue light flashes whenever it's turned on. I get no output at all. It's now a paperweight. It's full charged so that's not the problem. ANY HELP??


----------



## ClieOS

wildfitzy said:


> Hello. New to this forum. I need some troubleshooting. I have had a FIIO K2 for two months. Worked great. Now it doesn't and the only difference is *the blue light flashes* whenever it's turned on. I get no output at all. It's now a paperweight. It's full charged so that's not the problem. ANY HELP??


 
  
 That actually can be an indication that battery is almost empty. Plug the E11K into an USB charger and turn it on, check if it works or not.


----------



## Tuneslover

tuneslover said:


> Just for the heck of it I thought I would give my HD650's and HE500's a spin on my portable E11K (normally connected with DT1350). I wasn't expecting anything too surprising, in fact I wasn't sure if the E11K had enough oomph to drive them. On Low impedance, which is where they were set it was pretty boring. But switch to High impedance and Hi bass boost...now baby we're talking! The Senn's were ok but the HiFIMan's were down right enjoyable. Sure, not as smooth and effortless as G109S but still pretty shockingly impressive.




I went on on a brief trip the other day and decided to take my Nuforce NE700X in-ear's (instead of my Beyerdynamic DT1350's). Mistake. Even on low gain, the E11K was too much for these IEM's. Distorted, unclear, yuck. When plugged directly into my iPod classic they sounded fine. Lesson learned, never leave home without the DT1350's. The trio of iPod Classic, E11K & DT1350 is a truly satisfying portable music system...and love the massive music library (@ 16/44.1) the Classic's 160G gives me.


----------



## DRuM

Just ordered one, get it between Feb 6th and 9th! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Had a £50 amazon gift voucher given to me couple of years ago when rejoining a car breakdown service. Couldn't think what to buy with it until I discovered the E11K. £46 so still £4 to spare.
 Is there any protective tin on amazon I could buy with the £4 to store the FiiO in? Also, where can I get hold of one of those logo black Fiio bands/straps I've seen in photos here?


----------



## TheGiantHogweed

drum said:


> Just ordered one, get it between Feb 6th and 9th!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I would have thought that it should come with one or two. My E11 came with 2. I wouldn't have thought the E11k should be any different.
 I did end up buying more because I used mine so much that over time they snapped. I even had one that came with my E5. They are quite sturdy. I bought an extra pair from ebay.
 http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2-X-FiiO-Silicon-Rubber-Bands-Headphone-Amplifier-MP3-Player-Binding-/171240404436?pt=UK_AudioVisualElectronics_HomeAudioHiFi_Headphones&hash=item27deb935d4


----------



## DRuM

thegianthogweed said:


> I would have thought that it should come with one or two. My E11 came with 2. I wouldn't have thought the E11k should be any different.
> I did end up buying more because I used mine so much that over time they snapped. I even had one that came with my E5. They are quite sturdy. I bought an extra pair from ebay.
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2-X-FiiO-Silicon-Rubber-Bands-Headphone-Amplifier-MP3-Player-Binding-/171240404436?pt=UK_AudioVisualElectronics_HomeAudioHiFi_Headphones&hash=item27deb935d4


 
 Excellent info and link, thanks a lot.


----------



## Mach-X

The e11k comes with two bands. Don't think any protective case is necessary, the brushed aluminum is pretty tough.


----------



## DRuM

I received the Kilimanjaro yesterday and have been testing. Holy crap it's good! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 It really kicks butt, every bit as good as when I used to listen through my full size NAD amp. My Senn 580s sound great again. I must admit I cranked the volume to 7 (and the laptop volume near max) to see how it handles and it's pretty damn loud but very clean, very punchy, tons of bass but not overpowering. This is with high gain and the bass switch on. Fantastic bit of kit and absolutely tiny which surprised me. It's only as big as a hotel soap. I thought it was going to be bigger. Nice! The box is beautifully packaged and comes with a scratch off label concealing a 20 digit number which I checked on their site for verifying that it's a genuine product.
  
  

  
  
 My little unboxing gallery:
  
 http://postimg.org/gallery/1rr4t5whu/


----------



## FreeShah

If I use it with Sennheiser Amperior and HM-601 does it work well or no neccesarry? Does anyone can help me about it please.


----------



## nmatheis

My E11K's up for sale if anyone's interested: LINK.


----------



## nmatheis

FYI: My E11K is up for grabs: LINK.


----------



## grininja

Hi. 

 I am looking for enhancing the bass and want to improve its quality for a pair of Sennheiser HD 518. As source I use a Xonar DX sound card or a Sherwood stereo amp.
  
 For now I am not very happy with HD518. And especially with low frequencies, for example, when I listen to a cello the low sound gets somehow muddy and mids overlaps with lows. And the sub-bass is really missing.
  
 Do you think E11K will improve the sound and resolve the above issues?


----------



## SleathX1

grininja said:


> --snip--


 
  First question, are you listening from your PC?


----------



## Tuneslover

tuneslover said:


> I went on on a brief trip the other day and decided to take my Nuforce NE700X in-ear's (instead of my Beyerdynamic DT1350's). Mistake. Even on low gain, the E11K was too much for these IEM's. Distorted, unclear, yuck. When plugged directly into my iPod classic they sounded fine. Lesson learned, never leave home without the DT1350's. The trio of iPod Classic, E11K & DT1350 is a truly satisfying portable music system...and love the massive music library (@ 16/44.1) the Classic's 160G gives me.


 
 Update on my earlier post...took my DT1350's with me on yet another trip and couldn't believe the tremendous sub bass I was hearing.  I checked my E11K's settings and noticed that the BASS setting was switched to HI.  My portable rig seriously rocked!!  Keeping it set this way.


----------



## JuanLuis91

Hello everyone! I wish to help choose between two amplifiers: e11k and jds labs c5. I know there is a significant price difference, but i want to know if the sound and other characteristics of c5 justifies its price of almost 3 times the e11k. I plan to use the amplifier with the Fiio x1 and Momentum On Ear, and then i think buying a headphone for home use as the ath ad1000x/a1000x or dt770 80ohm or fidelio x2, that have not yet decided. But my priority for now is to have a decent source (dap + amp). 

 


Waiting for your comments!


Greetings!


----------



## funkymartyn

drum said:


> Just ordered one, get it between Feb 6th and 9th!
> 
> Had a £50 amazon gift voucher given to me couple of years ago when rejoining a car breakdown service. Couldn't think what to buy with it until I discovered the E11K. £46 so still £4 to spare.
> Is there any protective tin on amazon I could buy with the £4 to store the FiiO in? Also, where can I get hold of one of those logo black Fiio bands/straps I've seen in photos here?


...........saw this on amazon uk for £46. .Waiting for my Topping NX1 to arrive this week hopefully, .Also saw the amazon one fron a seller, selling this fiio for £46 but with free fiio cable ?..anyone used this seller before ? EA. Audio...?..Thinking of getting this item too.


----------



## TheGiantHogweed

funkymartyn said:


> ...........saw this on amazon uk for £46. .Waiting for my Topping NX1 to arrive this week hopefully, .Also saw the amazon one fron a seller, selling this fiio for £46 but with free fiio cable ?..anyone used this seller before ? EA. Audio...?..Thinking of getting this item too.


 

 FiiO amplifiers always seem to come with the cables. My E10, E11, E5 all came with the cables they needed. I got my E11 from the other FiiO UK seller. AdvancedMp3Players at £35. Really good value. I have made so much use of my E11 and I would prefer to get the same one again. It depends though.
  
 Who can compare both? Does this one boost the bass as much as the old E11? Also I like it to boost the really low end bass. The E11 I have does a good job at that. I am just not that keep on this one because I don't really like the disign since it should be a portable amplifier. It should be fine for home use though if the bass boost sound similar or better than the old E11.


----------



## Mach-X

I never used the original e11 but I can say that the bass boost on the e11k is subtle, 4db@60 hz I believe, and doesn't bleed into mids.


----------



## nmatheis

Agree that bass boost is more focused on sub-bass and not as strong as original E11. I prefer E11K bass boost, as it lends more grunt / punch in the low end with getting boomy or warm. Of course, YMMV.


----------



## funkymartyn

Going to order this unit...as its £46 , on amazon uk....one seller sells the unit as it is, the other same price says free fiio lead , the onbe on ebay on its own for about £8 , ?.......so which lead do you get in the normal e11k box ?.....the cheap black one, or the clear one ?....thanks.


----------



## TheGiantHogweed

nmatheis said:


> Agree that bass boost is more focused on sub-bass and not as strong as original E11. I prefer E11K bass boost, as it lends more grunt / punch in the low end with getting boomy or warm. Of course, YMMV.



Well, my ATHAD700s are very bass light. The E11 bass boost just isn't boomy with them at all. With some types of music, they do at times sound like they are trying too hard. If I don't use the E11k sraped to my X3, I can see the ports and volume control where they are being quite useful for me. I also would find it useful that it can charge while in use. I still don't see how you are supposed to connect it to the X3 without a right angled jack. If only the headphone out swaped plases with the high gain ore even better, the high gain switch was on the side of the unit near the volume control. When my E11 gives up, I may go for this next. It does sound like the bass boost will suid my headphones as it is the really deep bass they could do with more of.


----------



## funkymartyn

Well my FiiO  E11 k , arrived today...fast despatch...good price.....Anyway I also received the Topping NX1  the other day, ..On opening the box of the FiiO , QUALITY.  springs to mind..Very well packed, everything you would require,  inc a free FiiO  3,5mm - 3.5mm lead  which sells for £8 on ebay......so up to now everything top notch.....
 Will post up my thoughts later when iv tried them out a bit more....at the minute ill be mainly using a sony mini disc player, which as radio shows iv copied onto from a dab radio, and a freeviev box , etc......Not the best sound......But I can still check the pair out.......Looking at the pair the FiiO  wins out...better made, feels better, looks better....everything....
 It was  £18 .. more.......but like I say a free lead worth £8.......so FiiO... wins out in all aspects......
 The only thing I will say the headphones I use iv already found out that the larger headphones sound much better.. using the high gain .. no extra bass req, ...my ear buds don't really sound that good on low gain, .even compared to just putting the ear buds direct into my players...etc.......BUT for my Grado sr325i, , and Sennheiser HD 580, ..and Goldring dr 100., and Grado sr 60....... both of these amps work good......Need to do a lot more checking with the ear buds ?......
 Also need to check with different mp3 players.....But so far so good.......If I had to only choose one of these amps......The FiiO ....wins........Back later....mart


----------



## TheGiantHogweed

funkymartyn said:


> Well my FiiO  E11 k , arrived today...fast despatch...good price.....Anyway I also received the Topping NX1  the other day, ..On opening the box of the FiiO , QUALITY.  springs to mind..Very well packed, everything you would require,  inc a free FiiO  3,5mm - 3.5mm lead  which sells for £8 on ebay......so up to now everything top notch.....
> 
> but like I say a free lead worth £8.......so FiiO... wins out in all aspects......


 
  
 I don't know if the exact same cable comes with the E11k as what came with my E11 but you can buy a better quality version of the same cable from EA audio for £5.99. The one that came with my E11 and E5 was thin and flimsy. One of them didn't last long. The new L8 I got for £5.99 is twice as thick, much better quality that what came with my E11 and E5. I assume that the same thin cable would come with the E11k. I would be surprised if people even sell the new and good quality cable for more that the price of getting it new.
  
  
 This picture compares the new one I bought. I really expected them to be the same. But no, the thicker one is much more robust.
 Sorry for the image quality!


----------



## funkymartyn

With my FiiO I recieved the same cable which you recieved.......But also from EA they give away a free FiiO better short quality L16... free, .worth about £ 7 ish..........so all in all a great buy from EA, via Amazon.........Just out of interest can anyone recommend another good price amp, but to use from my hifi amp loop outputs.....as a desk top amp via the mains, left plugged in.....Do FiiO make one ? ?......dont think the E 10.........is for my set up......want it to play a turntable, cd, cassette, etc......from hifi.........thanks in advance


----------



## DRuM

Can anyone from the UK recommend me a good, reliable 6.35mm (1/4 INCH) female stereo jack to 3.5mm male stereo jack adapter?  I've got two. One of them the 3.5mm jack is bent. The other I bought from ebay a few months ago, one of those real cheapo £2 purchases and the connection is not good. I often have to fiddle with it to get full sound otherwise it sounds thin and like it's under water. I originally thought it was my laptop headphone connection but it does the same out of the Fiio.  I was going to buy this,  
  
 http://www.amazon.co.uk/Ex-Pro%C2%AE-Professional-Quality-Plated-Adaptor/dp/B0086P5F4M/ref=pd_sim_computers_5?ie=UTF8&refRID=1CQYEHXT5E6HH2P3THPV
  
  
  
 but one of the comments there is that it's not a good fit for the 650 cable, and my cable is a 650 on my HD580. Should I be spending £10 or more on one?


----------



## funkymartyn

You got me there....I also have the senn hd 580.... but mine already as the small 3.5mm end...which I can push into the one that came with my 580s , the larger 6.3mm.... etc..?......didn't you get both when you bought your h/phones...?..... Only this week I ordered  a similar adaptor which you have shown also from ebay uk....but in gold...For my Grado 325i... as these only come already fitted with the larger 6.5mm end.......And I want to use them in my port FiiO amp...which is 3.5mm.....
 So which cable do you have on your 580 then ?......a upgrade......or hav'nt you tried to pull them apart ?......
 The best one going is the grado one at £15.......not cheap but quality...


----------



## funkymartyn

I See one of the amazon reviews says this adaptor is not good with the hd 650 lead ???
 The £15 grado is the best one .......or as these are cheap.....you not got much to lose...


----------



## funkymartyn

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/380846727579?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## funkymartyn

Or this one may be good.....if my small adaptor isn't to good.....im going for this one..


----------



## DRuM

Thanks for the link, martyn. Actually, you're spot on with that cable, but I already sourced one before seeing your replies as someone on another forum suggested that a cable like that would be better than just the short adapter.
  
 http://www.amazon.co.uk/StoreONE-6-3mm-Adaptor-Sennheiser-Headphones/dp/B00F4UD24M/ref=sr_1_3?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1424883826&sr=1-3&keywords=6.35mm+to+3.5mm+headphone+cable+adapter
  
  
 Regarding the 3.5mm end, I can't remember what size plug was on my original 580 cable before it broke, and I probably did get an adapter with it, (I bought the 580s in 2004) but I replaced the cable in 2012 with a 650 cable.


----------



## funkymartyn

The orig cable on the hd 580 was a small 3.5mm.....with a free adaptor going up to 6.3mm......Not like the grado range...im getting my small gold adaptor tomorrow a bit like the one you posted up......but its only cheap.....so if its no good, ill be getting the one iv posted or the £15 grado lead......I need it for my new FiiO   amp......etc


----------



## DRuM

funkymartyn said:


> The orig cable on the hd 580 was a small 3.5mm.....with a free adaptor going up to 6.3mm......Not like the grado range...im getting my small gold adaptor tomorrow a bit like the one you posted up......but its only cheap.....so if its no good, ill be getting the one iv posted or the £15 grado lead......I need it for my new FiiO   amp......etc


 
 Well, enjoy your E11K. I'm absolutely loving mine! Amazingly powerful for such a tiny piece of hardware.


----------



## TheGiantHogweed

I don't have the E11k yet but I find it a little strange that the volume dial goes up to number 9. That is not a problem problem at all though. It would be a bit like my X3 going having a max volume of 119, not 120

The original E11 that I have goes up to 8 and I am wondering if the E11k is just that little bit louder. It would look better if that number was 10 but that is just me being fussy!


----------



## funkymartyn

Well my two gold 6.3mm to 3.5mm arrived today...fitted one to my grado 325i , .and they do work, but there is a small movement, not a perfect fit.....which is a shame......might be getting the lead now myself.....still they only cost me £2 all in.


----------



## DRuM

thegianthogweed said:


> I don't have the E11k yet but I find it a little strange that the volume dial goes up to number 9. That is not a problem problem at all though. It would be a bit like my X3 going having a max volume of 119, not 120
> 
> The original E11 that I have goes up to 8 and I am wondering if the E11k is just that little bit louder. It would look better if that number was 10 but that is just me being fussy!


 
Nigel Tufnel from Spinal Tap has an E11K and his volume dial goes up to 11.


----------



## TheGiantHogweed

drum said:


> Nigel Tufnel from Spinal Tap has an E11K and his volume dial goes up to 11.


 

 That is strange. Every picture I have seen clearly shows that is goes up to 9.


----------



## funkymartyn

Drum....yes I saw your post on the hd 580 thread, was having a read over them today...lol.....mine is on there also...got mine from superfi sale a while back now, new £80....Just ordered a new 650 cable today from amazon....looks very good for the price £12.....and says orig ?....
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sennheiser-3m-Replacement-Cable-HD650/dp/B0028PGXRE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1425042305&sr=8-1&keywords=sennheiser+hd+650+cable


----------



## DRuM

thegianthogweed said:


> That is strange. Every picture I have seen clearly shows that is goes up to 9.


 
 Ah, you need to watch the spoof movie  Spinal Tap, then you'd understand my joke 
  
 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KOO5S4vxi0o


----------



## DRuM

funkymartyn said:


> Drum....yes I saw your post on the hd 580 thread, was having a read over them today...lol.....mine is on there also...got mine from superfi sale a while back now, new £80....Just ordered a new 650 cable today from amazon....looks very good for the price £12.....and says orig ?....
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sennheiser-3m-Replacement-Cable-HD650/dp/B0028PGXRE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1425042305&sr=8-1&keywords=sennheiser+hd+650+cable


 
 That's a great price. 580s are very hard to find.


----------



## funkymartyn

These are really the 650 leads but eill fit 580, and 600s.....thought id get a spare set just in case , still thinking about the Grado adaptor , lol


----------



## Tuneslover

tuneslover said:


> Update on my earlier post...took my DT1350's with me on yet another trip and couldn't believe the tremendous sub bass I was hearing.  I checked my E11K's settings and noticed that the BASS setting was switched to HI.  My portable rig seriously rocked!!  Keeping it set this way.


 
 Yes they DID rock, however I'm a little sad to say that I will be departing this forum because I sold my E11K and moved up the food chain a bit and got an E12a.  Keep on ROCKIN's everyone.  Cheers!!


----------



## funkymartyn

When you say youre leaving this forum, do you mean just this thread, or the whole web site ?


----------



## Tuneslover

funkymartyn said:


> When you say youre leaving this forum, do you mean just this thread, or the whole web site ?


 
 Oh sorry, I meant this thread.  However, in hindsight leaving is too strong because I will check in from time to time though.


----------



## mikeaj

Sorry, I tried searching but didn't readily find the answers I was seeking, and I figure some of you may have a better perspective anyway. It's been a while and I'm out of the loop. Thanks.
  
  
 Anybody know

Can the E11K be used while charging? My understanding and recollection was that the E11 could not be.
Is the E11K susceptible to picking up interference? More or less so than FiiOs usually have issues?
How good is the channel balance at lower settings? FiiO on their site seems to quote an imbalance under 0.3 dB, though that's kind of meaningless without specifying how many dB down that's at. Which Alps pot do they use? Anybody have issues with channel balance using most dynamic driver IEMs on most sources? (the most sensitive BA types I don't even consider a fair test as almost nothing with a pot works well for that at low volumes)


----------



## xaddictionx

mikeaj said:


> Sorry, I tried searching but didn't readily find the answers I was seeking, and I figure some of you may have a better perspective anyway. It's been a while and I'm out of the loop. Thanks.
> 
> 
> Anybody know
> ...



1) Yes it can be used while charging.
2) It doesn't pick up interference. At least for me. 
3) Does not have channel imbalance even at low volumes.


----------



## Nizi123

So my E11K stopped working with my phone...or maybe the other way around. It no longer works when I go from phone>E11K>headphones but just phone>headphones works perfectly fine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. With the phone>E11K>headphones, the sound just comes out of the speaker of the phone, even though when I connect my headphones, the phone still makes the tiny beep indicating headphones have been plugged in. The E11K works find with just my computer and computer>EL-D02 dac as well as phone>EL-D02 DAC>E11K. What's even more puzzling is that it worked fine the first couple of times I used the E11K with my phone.
  
 Anyone have any insight on this or have experienced it themselves? 
  
 The phone is an LG G3 running CM 12 nightlies


----------



## uncola

Maybe revert to an older CM 12 nightly or kernel


----------



## Nizi123

uncola said:


> Maybe revert to an older CM 12 nightly or kernel


 
  
 I guess I kind of figured it out. I have to plug in the headphones to the e11k and then plug the e11k into my phone. The amp also has to be turned on before plugging it into the phone. I guess I'll just have to do it this way every time.


----------



## funkymartyn

Hi not sure if this is the best place to ask .....but what would happen if I run my  nx1  or fiio e 11 k,  from my Marantz  6000  ose , headphone output direct......this headphone output as a volume control from the remote control..goes  upto number 12 on the digits......and I can only really have it set to number two max....very loud output.....and that's with senn hd 580.....So what would happen ?....is it like having two amps together ?....At the min im using my two portable amps from a portable sony mini disc player, and mp3 player sansa clip....etc.....thanks.


----------



## dudlew

funkymartyn said:


> Hi not sure if this is the best place to ask .....but what would happen if I run my  nx1  or fiio e 11 k,  from my Marantz  6000  ose , headphone output direct......this headphone output as a volume control from the remote control..goes  upto number 12 on the digits......and I can only really have it set to number two max....very loud output.....and that's with senn hd 580.....So what would happen ?....is it like having two amps together ?....At the min im using my two portable amps from a portable sony mini disc player, and mp3 player sansa clip....etc.....thanks.


 
 Well in my opinion, its best to run from the 'line out' on the back of the cd player to the amp, just like you would hook it up to a receiver or an integrated or a preamp. I think that would be double amping and might not be as good as from the line out.


----------



## funkymartyn

So you mean running the twin rca output lead from rear of cd player , poiss neec a adaptor to go down to ,3.5 mm , to get into the port amp , etc....then use it like a normal desktop amp..?.....could try it out.....think i need to pick up a proper desktop amp with twin rca inputs on it really..thanks for info.....
So putting my portable amp via the 3.5 mm lead into the cd headphone output would be not correct ? Double amping ?...


----------



## dudlew

It would be double amping, and from your description, even though you are doing that from the sansa clip etc, it sounds like the marantz headphone out has considerably more power. I do think it would be better doing it from the rca jacks at the rear. I have actually done that with my player as well and it worked well. I do have the benefit of having multiple outputs from my player though, so I didnt have to disconnect anything.


----------



## TheGiantHogweed

dudlew said:


> It would be double amping, and from your description, even though you are doing that from the sansa clip etc, it sounds like the marantz headphone out has considerably more power. I do think it would be better doing it from the rca jacks at the rear. I have actually done that with my player as well and it worked well. I do have the benefit of having multiple outputs from my player though, so I didnt have to disconnect anything.



I was about to suggest doing the same with the phono outputs at the back if it has them. I don't have the E11K but I do have the E11. I have a Pioneer amplifier and I have always used the phono line out at the back with my E11. I have just tried it the through the headphone socket and it doesn't sound good and it goes louder that anyone with any headphones will need. I think so anyway. The E11k is different to the E11 but I still don't think it will sound good being double amped.


----------



## funkymartyn

Thanks for info...I have also put this question on the nx1 thread, if you get time to read..but no worries, youre right..not to use the front headphone from cd player..but to use the cd rca outputs...or even the tape out on the amp... so anything feeding into the main amp will also feed into the portable amp too......as only got the one rca output on main cd player, don't want to keep removing it if can help....I do have a cheapo headphone amp already in the tape outputs but it sounds not to good..it as plenty of power, to run the senn HD580, 600,  300 ohms, etc....its the
 B-TECH , bt 928.....I have removed the bad tone pot as some people said try...but still bad sound.....Think I need a new desktop amp...with rca outputs...don't need usb etc......Thing is the amps on the web mainly ship from china...and looks like you get charged extra custom charge...and they don't tell you how much ?????...thanks anyway.


----------



## H20Fidelity

Is it normal for E11K to become rather warm during an hour or two non stop use?
  
 This unit here becomes rather warm indeed.


----------



## funkymartyn

Mine does not get warm....I use it from a sony mini disc portable and have used goldring DR100, .Grado sr 60 , and for a short time the Senn HD 580 ,  300 ohm   Headphones......all ok....?


----------



## H20Fidelity

funkymartyn said:


> Mine does not get warm....I use it from a sony mini disc portable and have used goldring DR100, .Grado sr 60 , and for a short time the Senn HD 580 ,  300 ohm   Headphones......all ok....?




Thanks for your thoughts. I'll keep an eye on it. It may be the battery.


----------



## TheGiantHogweed

h20fidelity said:


> Is it normal for E11K to become rather warm during an hour or two non stop use?
> 
> This unit here becomes rather warm indeed.


 

 Maybe send an e-mail to *support@fiio.net* and ask about the issue there.
  
They are normally very helpful and quick to respond.


----------



## xaddictionx

h20fidelity said:


> Is it normal for E11K to become rather warm during an hour or two non stop use?
> 
> This unit here becomes rather warm indeed.



Nope mine doesn't become warm. Which source/dap are you pairing it with?


----------



## H20Fidelity

thegianthogweed said:


> Maybe send an e-mail to *support@fiio.net* and ask about the issue there.
> 
> They are normally very helpful and quick to respond.


 
  
 Thanks!
  


xaddictionx said:


> Nope mine doesn't become warm. Which source/dap are you pairing it with?


 
  
 Just with FiiO X1, and regualr IEMs. I'll keep an eye on it. =)
  
 Seems to become quite warm from around the middle of the casing.


----------



## FiJAAS

Hey guys I'm not too happy with my Topping NX1, due to the lack of bass and soundstage. For the price it's worth it but paired with my setup it's leading me to wanting something more. The Fiio E11K has caught my intention. So I would like to know is how's the bass and soundstage?


----------



## sgosh

Wondering if anyone has any comments regarding the E11K's phase shift at lower-mid frequencies. I know the E11 and E06 both suffered moderately.


----------



## uncola

Is this a class a amp?  or class ab?  I forget
 Lately I've been using with with my zmf t50rp with a 1/4" to 1/8" adapter cable and it works great


----------



## mindbomb

uncola said:


> Is this a class a amp?  or class ab?  I forget
> Lately I've been using with with my zmf t50rp with a 1/4" to 1/8" adapter cable and it works great


 
  
 I think class A isn't a concept that applies to amps with op amps; it is to improve performance of discrete amps.
  
 I have a question: does the e11k, e12, and e12a all share the same alps pot?


----------



## DCY77

Anyone know how the E11K sounds with the 5G iPod Touch?


----------



## JuanLuis91

Has anyone had a chance to compare the e11k with jds labs cmoybb v2.03??


----------



## aharitt

dcy77 said:


> Anyone know how the E11K sounds with the 5G iPod Touch?


 
 I have only 3G iPod Touch.  With 3G Touch, E11k does very fine. Sound stage is wider and you get more punch with bass (even without bass circuit off). I concerned for double amping because I can't find lineout option with the iTouch.  Still the sound is good.


----------



## dudlew

aharitt said:


> I have only 3G iPod Touch.  With 3G Touch, E11k does very fine. Sound stage is wider and you get more punch with bass (even without bass circuit off). I concerned for double amping because I can't find lineout option with the iTouch.  Still the sound is good.


 

https://www.sendstation.com/us/products/pocketdock/lineout-usb.html
  
  
 this is what I have for my ipod touch 3g


----------



## DCY77

aharitt said:


> I have only 3G iPod Touch.  With 3G Touch, E11k does very fine. Sound stage is wider and you get more punch with bass (even without bass circuit off). I concerned for double amping because I can't find lineout option with the iTouch.  Still the sound is good.


 

 I appreciate the comparison. TY.


----------



## FiJAAS

fijaas said:


> Hey guys I'm not too happy with my Topping NX1, due to the lack of bass and soundstage. For the price it's worth it but paired with my setup it's leading me to wanting something more. The Fiio E11K has caught my intention. So I would like to know is how's the bass and soundstage?




Any help?


----------



## Nizi123

fijaas said:


> Any help?




I've never used the Topping but I think the E11K is more powerful. It depends on the headphones you're using. You won't really be able to tell the difference on some headphones and others, there will be a noticeable difference.


----------



## DCY77

Does the E11K's volume spike up high with each notch (like how it does on mobile phones)?
 I've never liked that on mobile devices. It gets far too high basically levels blasting starting just a few notches after 50%.


----------



## FiJAAS

nizi123 said:


> I've never used the Topping but I think the E11K is more powerful. It depends on the headphones you're using. You won't really be able to tell the difference on some headphones and others, there will be a noticeable difference.




Thanks.


----------



## Brooko

dcy77 said:


> Does the E11K's volume spike up high with each notch (like how it does on mobile phones)?
> I've never liked that on mobile devices. It gets far too high basically levels blasting starting just a few notches after 50%.


 
  
 It's an analogue pot - so there are no "notches" as such.  Increments are as small as you want them to be.
  
 Saying that though - it depends on your source and what you're driving.  EG  Fiio X1 + E11K (via line-out) to T1 (for my listening level) would be somewhere between 3-4 on the pot (depending on the dynamic compression of the music).  Over 4 for most music is getting pretty loud.
  
 Same set-up with the HD600 - and I wouldn't want to go much over 3.5
  
 Same set-up with a hard to drive IEM like the Havi B3 Pro - and its around 2-2.5.
  
 For a more sensitive headphone like the L2, it's even lower.
  
 If you have a weaker source - then you'd need to lift the levels.


----------



## DCY77

^ TY for the information.


----------



## serman005

Hey, gang. I am looking at the HD600 and plan to power them with an E11K. I will be using my iphone but also badly want to use my ipod shuffle, because I love its size so. The question I have is whether anyone knows if I can amplify the shuffle with the E11K. The only cabling option on the shuffle is a 3.5 mm out, which is used for both connection to headphones (via a 3.5 mm connector) and for charging via a USB connector. I would appreciate any feedback about the possibilities for the shuffle being connected to the E11K, as I just don't know how to do it (or if it is possible). Many thanks for helping me--I appreciate it!!


----------



## sgosh

Quick subjective listening impressions.
  
*Compared to E06:*
  
 - not as warm overall.
 - brighter, bordering on very slightly harsh high end.
 - much more usable bass-boost; fills out lower/sub region, without intruding into the low-mids.
  
*Compared to E11:*
  
 - not as warm.
 - expanded soundstage.
 - more "critical" and flatter sounding.
 - slightly brighter, very slightly harsh high end.
  
*Compared to E6 and E11:*
  
 The biggest issue I had with both amps is now gone:  phase shift in the lower to low-mid region is low enough to be unnoticeable (it was quite noticeable before).


----------



## TheGiantHogweed

serman005 said:


> Hey, gang. I am looking at the HD600 and plan to power them with an E11K. I will be using my iphone but also badly want to use my ipod shuffle, because I love its size so. The question I have is whether anyone knows if I can amplify the shuffle with the E11K. The only cabling option on the shuffle is a 3.5 mm out, which is used for both connection to headphones (via a 3.5 mm connector) and for charging via a USB connector. I would appreciate any feedback about the possibilities for the shuffle being connected to the E11K, as I just don't know how to do it (or if it is possible). Many thanks for helping me--I appreciate it!!


 
  
 If you are just after something that will power your HD600s, through your Ipod, I would have thought that the E11k would have enough power to do that.
  
 This will not even be close though to what your headphones are actually capable of sounding like. If you like the size of your Ipod, then by the time the E11k is added, it will be only a tiny bit smaller than a decent music player such as the FiiO X1. I would have thought that you would be able to get much better sound out of that.
  
 I have the X3 which is better still and am using headphones that won't be quite as good as your HD600s.
  
  
 It will work fine but you will be able to get much better sound form the cheap X1.
  
 I'm not quite sure what you mean though when you say you love the size of your ipod. Are you planning on having it strapped to the E11k? If you do then I would have thought it would be less practical that getting the X1. If you really like your ipod then stick with it. I know the X1 is more expensive than the E11k but I just don't feel like the the ipod and the E11k will get the most out of your headphones. If you have listened to your HD600s through a very decent amplifier somewhere else, then the ipod and E11k together won't compare.
  
  
 The E11k is designed more for connecting to the line out of players such as the X1 ore X3 or similar. Iphones too maybe. But will headphones as good as your HD600s, I am quite sure you will get much better sound with something else.
  
  
 Hope I have helped a little.


----------



## serman005

thegianthogweed said:


> If you are just after something that will power your HD600s, through your Ipod, I would have thought that the E11k would have enough power to do that.
> 
> This will not even be close though to what your headphones are actually capable of sounding like. If you like the size of your Ipod, then by the time the E11k is added, it will be only a tiny bit smaller than a decent music player such as the FiiO X1. I would have thought that you would be able to get much better sound out of that.
> 
> ...


 

 You have helped a lot--thanks. Sounds like I need to factor in a new music player along with the amp! I will get to work on that... Thanks again.


----------



## jpmac55

Does the 11K come with bands that help fasten it to the portable source?


----------



## miriddin

jpmac55 said:


> Does the 11K come with bands that help fasten it to the portable source?


 
 Yes, but if you want to use it with a FiiO DAP the FiiO Stacking Kit is a better solution.


----------



## jpmac55

Thanks.


----------



## FiJAAS

I'm definitely enjoying this amo more than the Topping NX1. I'm happy with my purchase.


----------



## FiJAAS

I have a question, my E11K is not powerful enough to run my ATH-M50 to my liking and it's too overpowered for my PortaPro. So whhat portable headphones under $100 do you recommend that will pair well with the E11K? They must be on or over ear, thanks.


----------



## funkymartyn

My FiiO E11K, can run all my Grado phones, and my senn hd 580...( 600 ).....easy enough....and theyre 300 ohm...?
 And to be honest my nx 1  can too....


----------



## DCY77

Got the E11K a few days ago and it's definitely the best amp I've owned so far. Such a lush sound. It truly brings out the best in my headphones and earbuds. 
  
Note: I do hear slight noise with earbuds when there's no sound.


----------



## TheGiantHogweed

fijaas said:


> I have a question, my E11K is not powerful enough to run my ATH-M50 to my liking and it's too overpowered for my PortaPro. So whhat portable headphones under $100 do you recommend that will pair well with the E11K? They must be on or over ear, thanks.


 

 The E11k is easily powerful enough to drive the ATH-M50s unless you have some super high inpedance model that I have never heard of. They should go very well together. Even so, other people have said that the E11k can drive headphones with a huge impedance so it should have no trouble with the M50s. I don't have the M50s but according to Audio Technica's website, they are 38ohm which is low. The sensitivity is also quite high so these headphones should be extremely easy to drive.
  
 What are you plugging your E11k into?


----------



## FiJAAS

thegianthogweed said:


> The E11k is easily powerful enough to drive the ATH-M50s unless you have some super high inpedance model that I have never heard of. They should go very well together. Even so, other people have said that the E11k can drive headphones with a huge impedance so it should have no trouble with the M50s. I don't have the M50s but according to Audio Technica's website, they are 38ohm which is low. The sensitivity is also quite high so these headphones should be extremely easy to drive.
> 
> What are you plugging your E11k into?




I have a iPod Nano 3G and LOD with AAC files at 320. 

My ATH-M50 sounds great with my JDS Labs C5 but I'm left with the desire of wanting more when I use it with my E11K. I like the E11K for its size, it stacks well with the Nano 3G. So maybe it's my headphones that's the problem with the amp? I would like to have suggestions on portable headphones that are on and over ear that are also under $100 if possible.


----------



## TheGiantHogweed

fijaas said:


> I have a iPod Nano 3G and LOD with AAC files at 320.
> 
> My ATH-M50 sounds great with my JDS Labs C5 but I'm left with the desire of wanting more when I use it with my E11K. I like the E11K for its size, it stacks well with the Nano 3G. So maybe it's my headphones that's the problem with the amp? I would like to have suggestions on portable headphones that are on and over ear that are also under $100 if possible.



I can't really help here. I'm not sure what headphones the E11k will drive if it can't power the M50s. It can power the M50s easily though so it could be your source that is the problem. Do you have the ipod at it's highest volume? If it isn't very loud then it would struggle to give enough volume to the E11.

If the M50s are not loud enough then I can't work out what would be with your setup. If you want headphones that are louder, you may have to go for some that are a round 16ohm. However, 16ohm headphones simply shouldn't need the E11 as they should be loud enough already. 

Sorry, but I can't really understand how the M50s are not loud enough with your E11k.


----------



## aharitt

fijaas said:


> I have a iPod Nano 3G and LOD with AAC files at 320.
> 
> My ATH-M50 sounds great with my JDS Labs C5 but I'm left with the desire of wanting more when I use it with my E11K. I like the E11K for its size, it stacks well with the Nano 3G. So maybe it's my headphones that's the problem with the amp? I would like to have suggestions on portable headphones that are on and over ear that are also under $100 if possible.


 
 My E11k can drive DT1350 (80 Ohm) and HD650 (300 Ohm). Sensitivity of the cans also matter. But I don't think M50s is harder to drive HD650.  
  
 First, if you select low gain with E11k, please try to set it to high. Low gain of E11k actually lowers volume than the source. Second, get an LOD cable to use line out of Nano 3G. I also have Nano 3G and its line out quality is quite good. 
  
 If both solutions don't work, I guess your E11k has some issue.


----------



## FiJAAS

aharitt said:


> My E11k can drive DT1350 (80 Ohm) and HD650 (300 Ohm). Sensitivity of the cans also matter. But I don't think M50s is harder to drive HD650.
> 
> First, if you select low gain with E11k, please try to set it to high. Low gain of E11k actually lowers volume than the source. Second, get an LOD cable to use line out of Nano 3G. I also have Nano 3G and its line out quality is quite good.
> 
> If both solutions don't work, I guess your E11k has some issue.




That's the problem, I use to use high gain with my PortaPro and it gives me a headache so I switched to low gain and it does not give me any problems other than wishing for a higher volume. I use a LOD with my nano 3G. I also think that my JDS Labs C5 spoiled me becuase my M50 works perfectly with it, not so much with the E11K in my opinion.


----------



## sgosh

fijaas said:


> ... I use to use high gain with my PortaPro and it gives me a headache...




So, you're using low gain, and wondering why it's not loud enough?


----------



## FiJAAS

sgosh said:


> So, you're using low gain, and wondering why it's not loud enough?




No what I meant as the poster above my post said that the "Low gain of E11k actually lowers volume than the source" and I agree with that. I'm happy with the amp, I just need to find a better source and amp.


----------



## sgosh

fijaas said:


> No what I meant as the poster above my post said that the "Low gain of E11k actually lowers volume than the source" and I agree with that. I'm happy with the amp, I just need to find a better source and amp.




Got it.  Forgive my lapse, I have a terrible cold, not thinking clearly. Lol.


----------



## gp58mb

fijaas said:


> I have a iPod Nano 3G and LOD with AAC files at 320.
> 
> My ATH-M50 sounds great with my JDS Labs C5 but I'm left with the desire of wanting more when I use it with my E11K. I like the E11K for its size, it stacks well with the Nano 3G. So maybe it's my headphones that's the problem with the amp? I would like to have suggestions on portable headphones that are on and over ear that are also under $100 if possible.


 

 My ATH-M50s sounds great with the sansa clip or the DX5, with or without the E 11K


----------



## Mach-X

Can we stop with the "double amping" fallicies? The input impedance of the E11k (and amps in general) is in the order of thousands of ohms, rendering the opamp to being a pre amp circuit. Nobody has proven that using the ho of an iPod or any other modern device induces any kind of audible change in sound. The only possible exception would be poorly designed cell phones with CPU or radio emi. A problem with early phones, not so much nowadays.


----------



## DCY77

Anyone experience popping noises when earbuds are connected while in your ears? It's very loud and I had to quickly take them out my ears.


----------



## uncola

only a very soft power on pop.  helps if you turn it on gently


----------



## DCY77

uncola said:


> only a very soft power on pop.  helps if you turn it on gently


 
 That I'm aware of. This was constant popping with static that wasn't stopping.


----------



## sgosh

dcy77 said:


> That I'm aware of. This was constant popping with static that wasn't stopping.




I have not experienced this. Defective unit?


----------



## DCY77

^ I appreciate the response. It probably is.


----------



## bobbyndd

I never went beyond 5.5


----------



## bobbyndd

Yes, there is noise with no audio playing but we won't notice it while playing songs. Also noticed there is noise when I bring my fingers near the volume knob or input jack. May be the metal body is causing it.


----------



## TheGiantHogweed

bobbyndd said:


> Yes, there is noise with no audio playing but we won't notice it while playing songs. Also noticed there is noise when I bring my fingers near the volume knob or input jack. May be the metal body is causing it.



I have this problem with the E10 which is all metal cased like the E11k is I think. Touch the metal case near the volume control and you get this crackling. It is very bad at times when turning the volume dial on my E10. This is why I sometimes prefer these things to not be in an all metal casing like my old E11 which has never had ths isssue.


----------



## sgosh

thegianthogweed said:


> I have this problem with the E10 which is all metal cased like the E11k is I think. Touch the metal case near the volume control and you get this crackling. It is very bad at times when turning the volume dial on my E10. This is why I sometimes prefer these things to not be in an all metal casing like my old E11 which has never had ths isssue.




Hmm, never noticed this. What type of phones/IEMs are you using?

I'm wondering if the higher impedance of my cans might be rendering this noise unnoticeable.


----------



## TheGiantHogweed

sgosh said:


> Hmm, never noticed this. What type of phones/IEMs are you using?
> 
> I'm wondering if the higher impedance of my cans might be rendering this noise unnoticeable.


 

 This isn't the E11k that I have, it just sounded like I'm having a similar issue with my E10 to what bobbynnd is having with the E11k.
  
 I have the Audio Technica ATH-AD700s. They are around 32 - 35 ohms I think. Quite easy to drive.


----------



## Spyrology

Will this DAC reduce hissing on some sensitive headphones?


----------



## TheGiantHogweed

spyrology said:


> Will this DAC reduce hissing on some sensitive headphones?


 

 This isn't a DAC. If there is already hissing, all I would have thought it would do is make things worse. If you are using USB, the E10k plugged into a computer would get rid of all the hissing as that is a DAC. I don't think this will.


----------



## Sound Eq

i wish they kept the bass boost 2 switch than just rather on or off, can anyone tell me how the bass differs between the old and new model


----------



## AeroZ

Bought this amp yesterday. I have awful EMI problem with it. Using it with a phone is basically impossible if the phone is not in airplane mode. Anybody else experiencing similar problems?
 PS. I agree, it needs bass boost level 2 switch


----------



## bobbyndd

I primarily use it with my phone (Sony Xperia Z).  I use both EMI and over the head headphones. No problem so far. Some details like what happens when you turn off the airplane mode, which music player you are using etc may help.


----------



## taffy2207

Not sure if it's been mentioned (I searched the thread) but the E11K is now known as the A3 (Kilimanjaro 2) in Europe, not sure about the rest of the World.


----------



## sgosh

aeroz said:


> Bought this amp yesterday. I have awful EMI problem with it. Using it with a phone is basically impossible if the phone is not in airplane mode. Anybody else experiencing similar problems?
> PS. I agree, it needs bass boost level 2 switch




I get a bit of EMI/RFI noise only if my phone is right against the E11k AND my phone has lost / is trying to re-establish a wireless connection - such as in an elevator or on the train.

Other than that, it's dead quiet. FYI, the phone is a BlackBerry Z30.


----------



## myemaildw

sound eq said:


> i wish they kept the bass boost 2 switch than just rather on or off, can anyone tell me how the bass differs between the old and new model



I had fiio e10k, one bass boost sucked, and i just sidnt use it cause it was just annoying, it didnt give a lot of bass just a little. i guess thats also why i sold it. couldnt stand it anymore, its better if they didnt add bass boost at all, it just didnt do anything useful i dont think. just make tou annoyed that you have bass boost but its so useless. should have lefr it without bass boost not to deceive people, or get dual or a nob to adjust the amount of it. imo


----------



## Knightsfan11

Quick question about this portable amp & all portable amp's in general.
  
 When using the amp on a portable speaker, for example the Klipsch KMC1 - Having the amp plugged into the speaker, will it munch through the speakers battery at a quicker than normal rate?
  
 I understand the amp has it's own battery, but curious to see how it effects the speakers battery as well.


----------



## TheGiantHogweed

knightsfan11 said:


> Quick question about this portable amp & all portable amp's in general.
> 
> When using the amp on a portable speaker, for example the Klipsch KMC1 - Having the amp plugged into the speaker, will it munch through the speakers battery at a quicker than normal rate?
> 
> I understand the amp has it's own battery, but curious to see how it effects the speakers battery as well.



If the speaker has it's own volume control, then if you have the volume low on that and control the volume from the E11k then it will save the power on your speaker. If your speaker doesn't have any volume control, then it actually won't make much difference. I could be wrong with that though.


----------



## DangerClose

I've read the e11k is more powerful than the e10k. True?  If so, and since it can be used while charging, I'm thinking the e11k would make for a good desktop amp even if the battery is dead.  Though part of me thinks maybe neither Fiio would be much of an improvement over a Xonar DG and that the only real improvement would be an e09k.


----------



## TheGiantHogweed

dangerclose said:


> I've read the e11k is more powerful than the e10k. True?  If so, and since it can be used while charging, I'm thinking the e11k would make for a good desktop amp even if the battery is dead.  Though part of me thinks maybe neither Fiio would be much of an improvement over a Xonar DG and that the only real improvement would be an e09k.



I have both the E10 and E11. Not the new k versions though. I do think that the E11k will be louder that the E10k as that is the case with my E11 and E10. Like you say, the new E11k, unlike mine can get used while on charge so yes, it will probably make a good desktop amplifier. You will also be able to useit as a portable one.
The one thing that I still just don't understand about the E11k is that the headphone socket and input is on the opposite side the to volume dial. To me that would make it a right pain for both portable and desktop use. This is diffinately my opinion though. I much prefer the original E11 design of the volume dial, headphone socket and input all being on one side.

The E11k will sound very good but I do think the E10k could sound a little better as it is a DAC and you will get a perfectly clean digital signal going into it by USB. The E11k may sound poor depending on what the source is. That is the case with my E11 anyway.

The new and old E10 are much more similar I think and my E10 alwways sounds clear as it is always using it's own decent DAC and amplifier. The new E10 should be the same if not better.

If you are plugging the E11 into your PC via 3.5mm cable, I thing the sound quality will depend on how good your PC sound card is. My computer doesn't sound that good with my E11 but once I got a DAC, (the FiiO D03K) and used optical cable from my PC, that sounded pretty much as good as my E10.

Strangely, what sounds best to me is my E11 plugged into the line out of the E10. that is a really clean, clear sound as it is going through the E10's DAC.


The E11k will be a cheaper option. It will be louder I thing and yes, it is good that you can use it while charging. I have heard that it can affect the battery if it is always plugged in and hardly ever gets any battery use. Tht is why I went for the E10 as I didn't have the need for a battery at the time.


----------



## mindbomb

The e11k is just an amp, and as such, the volume will depend a lot on the dac you are using and the gain you are using. With a strong dac (like an odac), you should be able to get a lot of headphones loud enough even with low gain, including all the 300 ohm sennheisers I imagine.
  
 Someone was complaining about bass boost before. You guys should know that all fiio amps show the frequency response with the bass boost on vs off on their spec page. So there shouldn't be any surprises there.


----------



## thepooh

Just bought the E11k today, I chosed this little thing because of the compacity and decent power output as per reviews.

Honestly, out of the box paired with a Sony xba H3 and Sony Xperia Z3 this amp is AMAZINGLY GOOD !!! the soundstage gets wider with more depth, I can hear details that I can't hear straight out of the smartphone, I paid only $40 for it and will never have regrets as this little thing sounds as good as my $1000 desktop amplifier. I really recommend this portable amp for those who mainly listening to music on smartphones!


----------



## Coldheart29

Sooo, i and a friend of mine are looking to buy our first portable amp, that we will pair with our phones (respectively a nexus 5 and an iphone 6+), and later on with a fiio x1.

 Now, as we like a bassy sound, but not on basshead levels, just a bit of enhancement on the lower end, the e11k looks like a good choice, at least for what the reviews say. I'm using a pair of sony xba-h1 (40Ohms/105db), while my friend is using a pair of bose soundtrue in-ear. Both IEMs seem to be well fed by our phones, but still we'd like some more bass response, and adjusting it through the phone's EQs has undesired effects on the sound.

 Now, considering that our phones are already enough to drive our IEMs, what kind of improvements should we expect SQ wise, aside from more loudness and more bass presence?


----------



## thepooh

coldheart29 said:


> Sooo, i and a friend of mine are looking to buy our first portable amp, that we will pair with our phones (respectively a nexus 5 and an iphone 6+), and later on with a fiio x1.
> 
> 
> Now, as we like a bassy sound, but not on basshead levels, just a bit of enhancement on the lower end, the e11k looks like a good choice, at least for what the reviews say. I'm using a pair of sony xba-h1 (40Ohms/105db), while my friend is using a pair of bose soundtrue in-ear. Both IEMs seem to be well fed by our phones, but still we'd like some more bass response, and adjusting it through the phone's EQs has undesired effects on the sound
> ...




The E11k will suit your expectations by only 50% of you're sticking with the xba H1, balanced armatures are not bassy, even if you trigger a couple of bass booster you won't find heaven at all, maybe you should consider more dynamic and less critical iem/headphone. As far as I remember the Nexus 5 isn't for bassheads and it's soundstage is too narrow to give room for what you need in terms of bass, the iPhone 6+ might get some improvements but not by a mile from what it it was unamped


----------



## Coldheart29

Yeah, i know about Balanced armatures (thought the xba-h1 is an hybrid design, dynamic+BA). And the nexus 5 will be my DAP only for another couple of months, as i'm planning to buy a fiio x1 in september/october, in fact i'd buy the e11k mostly to pair it with the x1, as i've read around that they make up for a pretty decent entry-level DAP+amp for a first dive in the hi-fi world.

 By the way, i'm not exactly a basshead, i like more a mildly v-shaped sound with a somewhat enanced bass response. I quite like my Sonys, the bass is there to be heard, but i feel like just a little bit more would be exactly what i'm looking for.


 So, considering this premise, would the e11k still be a worthwile purchase?
  
 And again, aside from bass boosting and increased loudness, what kind of improvements would i hear?


----------



## suman134

coldheart29 said:


> Yeah, i know about Balanced armatures (thought the xba-h1 is an hybrid design, dynamic+BA). And the nexus 5 will be my DAP only for another couple of months, as i'm planning to buy a fiio x1 in september/october, in fact i'd buy the e11k mostly to pair it with the x1, as i've read around that they make up for a pretty decent entry-level DAP+amp for a first dive in the hi-fi world.
> 
> By the way, i'm not exactly a basshead, i like more a mildly v-shaped sound with a somewhat enanced bass response. I quite like my Sonys, the bass is there to be heard, but i feel like just a little bit more would be exactly what i'm looking for.
> 
> ...


 
   I dont agree with thepooh, being an owner of XBA-H1 i can confirm you that these are bassy enough to be called bassy. More than most of the earphones. Its smoother, not sparky up top.
  
 Yes E11k will be a nice purchase for you.


----------



## Coldheart29

Yup, as i said before, the bass are there to be heard. The more i listen to different artists/genres from my library, the more it seems clear that the xba-h1 are definitely bassy, or, at least, they are bassy when the song calls for more bass. As i pointed out, and thepooh confirmed, the issue may be the nexus 5, as no matter what pair of earphones i've used with it, the bass response has never reached the expectation. That's why i'm looking for an amp, and because with this kind of earphones (40hms and not excessively sensible) i have to max out the volume to reach my listening levels (i commute a lot with trains -really loud trains- and public transports), but then the n5 seems to cause some distortion. And an amp would be really handy.


----------



## suman134

coldheart29 said:


> Yup, as i said before, the bass are there to be heard. The more i listen to different artists/genres from my library, the more it seems clear that the xba-h1 are definitely bassy, or, at least, they are bassy when the song calls for more bass. As i pointed out, and thepooh confirmed, the issue may be the nexus 5, as no matter what pair of earphones i've used with it, the bass response has never reached the expectation. That's why i'm looking for an amp, and because with this kind of earphones (40hms and not excessively sensible) i have to max out the volume to reach my listening levels (i commute a lot with trains -really loud trains- and public transports), but then the n5 seems to cause some distortion. And an amp would be really handy.


 

  Try TTpod, it has some good EQ options. Have seen nexus 5 FR graph. I just checked it, its but quiet. E11k will surely help.


----------



## Coldheart29

suman134 said:


> Try TTpod, it has some good EQ options. Have seen nexus 5 FR graph. I just checked it, its but quiet. E11k will surely help.


 
 I use PowerAmp as player on my android devices, and it works quite good, SQ is ok, and the Eq has sliders for all the most important frequencies, ad works way better than the play music's one.


----------



## suman134

coldheart29 said:


> I use PowerAmp as player on my android devices, and it works quite good, SQ is ok, and the Eq has sliders for all the most important frequencies, ad works way better than the play music's one.


 
  Okay, then Nexus 5 is not powerful enough to drive the H1.


----------



## Coldheart29

Definitely. And it get worse as the last three or four volume steps introduce quite a bkt of distortion (and measurements made by anandtech seem to confirm this), so i have to keep the volume even lower to enjoy a bettere SQ. Well, i'll just wait for the prime day on amazon, in case the e11k goes on sale, then i'll definitely buy it anyway.


----------



## thepooh

coldheart29 said:


> Definitely. And it get worse as the last three or four volume steps introduce quite a bkt of distortion (and measurements made by anandtech seem to confirm this), so i have to keep the volume even lower to enjoy a bettere SQ. Well, i'll just wait for the prime day on amazon, in case the e11k goes on sale, then i'll definitely buy it anyway.




I haven't crossed the 5th step yet with a Sennheiser HD650, what headphones you're pairing with it and why would you need to go that loud?

Most devices, including high end daps suffer from distortion at high volume level, somehow in reality it's not an issue from the device itself, but it's maximum power may be too much for some headphones, that's why most audiophiles recommend high impedance phones to be compatible with most desktop amps and to avoid distortion


----------



## Coldheart29

thepooh said:


> I haven't crossed the 5th step yet with a Sennheiser HD650, what headphones you're pairing with it and why would you need to go that loud?


 

 As i said, i use my xba-h1 when traveling to the university, and on my way i have to take multiple trains, really loud trains. Usually, when i'm home, i keep the volume on the 7th step, but while traveling, it really isn't loud enough to cover the noises of the trains. Yet, with the n5 i cant' go past the 10th/11th step, as the ditortion kicks in. On the 15th step it doesn't get particularily loud (at least for me), but it's just enough to cover the outside noises. But because of the distortion, highs become really fatiguing (I start to ear like an high pitched "splashing" sound, really annoying), so i can't really push that high.
 With one of my older IEMs, the sony mdr-ex50, i didn't have this issue, as  on the 12th step the volume was alright. Yet, with the xba-h1, i have to crank it up to maximum to reach the same volume. Maybe it's because the ex50 are 16ohms, while the h1 are 40ohms?


----------



## thepooh

coldheart29 said:


> As i said, i use my xba-h1 when traveling to the university, and on my way i have to take multiple trains, really loud trains. Usually, when i'm home, i keep the volume on the 7th step, but while traveling, it really isn't loud enough to cover the noises of the trains. Yet, with the n5 i cant' go past the 10th/11th step, as the ditortion kicks in. On the 15th step it doesn't get particularily loud (at least for me), but it's just enough to cover the outside noises. But because of the distortion, highs become really fatiguing (I start to ear like an high pitched "splashing" sound, really annoying), so i can't really push that high.
> With one of my older IEMs, the sony mdr-ex50, i didn't have this issue, as  on the 12th step the volume was alright. Yet, with the xba-h1, i have to crank it up to maximum to reach the same volume. Maybe it's because the ex50 are 16ohms, while the h1 are 40ohms?




Yep ! Impedance seems to be the deal breaker in your case but along with that you need a very good active Noise cancellation iems or headphones. At least you can try new foam eartips for better isolation, usually it won't cost you more than $10 for 3 pairs, I heard that westone ones are very good and the yellow one is the best on the market.


----------



## Coldheart29

Yeah, i tried the bose quietcomfort in-ear, but the sound was a bit lackluster for the price, and i didn't really like the eartips.
 I'll look for the westone eartips, thanks for the tip!


----------



## maheeinfy

Is this amp bright on treble? I will pair it with DT770 which are already treble high, so i dont want amp bright as well


----------



## Krutsch

maheeinfy said:


> Is this amp bright on treble? I will pair it with DT770 which are already treble high, so i dont want amp bright as well


 

 IMO, no.


----------



## DRuM

coldheart29 said:


> Now, considering that our phones are already enough to drive our IEMs, what kind of improvements should we expect SQ wise, aside from more loudness and more bass presence?


 
  
 Honestly? None that I've really noticed. Terrific amp and I wouldn't be without it, but to my ears it simply 'amplifies'. Volume and bass. That's it. I'm not picking out more detail that my IEM's aren't already showing me unamped. Since I bought new IEM's though, they project so much more volume, bass and detail than my previous ones that I barely need to use my amp much now, at least, not when using my laptop. Even my phone is loud enough but I use the amp more with that for some extra power. The E11K/A3 drives my full sized headphones well too, which are 300 ohms.


----------



## Chief Stringer

How does this amp compare to the e12? And anyone used this amp with sennheiser hd25s?


----------



## gardibolt

Hi all. I got the E11K from BH a few weeks ago, and it's my first portable headphone amp so I don't have anything to compare it to. I'm finding the battery life really not very good at all. I fully charged it (till the light was steady), used it for about two hours and then the next day it was completely dead. I fully recharged it, didn't use it at all, and the next day it was completely dead again. Is that typical or did I get a bum unit?
  
 It certainly doesn't seem very portable if you have to plan exactly four hours ahead to charge it to take it anywhere. I see people talking upthread about 'long battery life' but I don't know how long they are considering "long" for context.


----------



## gp58mb

so sorry to hear you got a bad battery in your unit! Iuse mine  2-5 hrs & I've used it dozens of times, never Failed.


----------



## mindbomb

So, the bass boost was changed with the A3 revision? Bigger boost and larger frequency range. How do people feel about that? I quite liked the original subtle one.


----------



## thepooh

mindbomb said:


> So, the bass boost was changed with the A3 revision? Bigger boost and larger frequency range. How do people feel about that? I quite liked the original subtle one.




I feel that the bass boost is just perfect and not overwhelmed as for example Xtra Bass from usual Walkman Devices, somehow the E11k doesn't perform well with many devices, unless you try combos you won't be able to give a rating in the bass department


----------



## DRuM

gardibolt said:


> Hi all. I got the E11K from BH a few weeks ago, and it's my first portable headphone amp so I don't have anything to compare it to. I'm finding the battery life really not very good at all. I fully charged it (till the light was steady), used it for about two hours and then the next day it was completely dead. I fully recharged it, didn't use it at all, and the next day it was completely dead again. Is that typical or did I get a bum unit?
> 
> It certainly doesn't seem very portable if you have to plan exactly four hours ahead to charge it to take it anywhere. I see people talking upthread about 'long battery life' but I don't know how long they are considering "long" for context.


 
 Bum unit. Get it replaced.


----------



## gardibolt

drum said:


> Bum unit. Get it replaced.


 
 Thanks. That's what I figured but good to have confirmation from someone who knows what they're supposed to do.


----------



## DCY77

Are there any Fiio headphone amps that don't have static issues? The E11K has been my favorite so far but the heavy static is a definite issue. It happens on left side and gets louder as the volume is increased on the amp as well as a popping sound that's felt like a shock.


----------



## TheGiantHogweed

dcy77 said:


> Are there any Fiio headphone amps that don't have static issues? The E11K has been my favorite so far but the heavy static is a definite issue. It happens on left side and gets louder as the volume is increased on the amp as well as a popping sound that's felt like a shock.


 

 It this only when you are turning the dial? I get a lot of crackling with my E10 a lot of the time when I adjust the volume dial. When it is left in any position, it then is perfect. What I got told to do was unplug everything and turn the volume dial all the way in both directions and that does seem to sort the problem out whenever I have it. I have the original E11 and with that, I never get any crackling or popping of any sort. I have been very pleased with it. For some reason I have always found that FiiO's devices that are in a fully metal body seem to have this problem more. One reason why I love the original E11.
  
 I may be getting mixed up with what you mean by static though.


----------



## DCY77

thegianthogweed said:


> It this only when you are turning the dial? I get a lot of crackling with my E10 a lot of the time when I adjust the volume dial. When it is left in any position, it then is perfect. What I got told to do was unplug everything and turn the volume dial all the way in both directions and that does seem to sort the problem out whenever I have it. I have the original E11 and with that, I never get any crackling or popping of any sort. I have been very pleased with it. For some reason I have always found that FiiO's devices that are in a fully metal body seem to have this problem more. One reason why I love the original E11.
> 
> I may be getting mixed up with what you mean by static though.


 

 The static is present regardless of what the volume is on and just gets louder if you turn it up. It happens mainly with portable devices.
  
 I appreciate the info.


----------



## Brooko

I would try it out with a few more DAPs and see if it is always like that.  Just FYI - it isn't normal.  Mine is dead quiet.  No static.
  
 Trying different sources will let you know if your source is to blame.  If it is happening on everything - try a different interconnect.  If it is still happening, contact Fiio.


----------



## DCY77

brooko said:


> I would try it out with a few more DAPs and see if it is always like that.  Just FYI - it isn't normal.  Mine is dead quiet.  No static.
> 
> Trying different sources will let you know if your source is to blame.  If it is happening on everything - try a different interconnect.  If it is still happening, contact Fiio.


 
  
 I've tested it with my G3 and 5G Touch (makes a lot of clicking noises and skipping). Just found that high gain makes the static louder and is lower turned off while still present. When something is playing it stops. I appreciate the response.


----------



## Brooko

Definitely talk to Fiio then.  I also have a 5 series iDevice (iPhone 5S) - again, dead quiet.


----------



## thepooh

brooko said:


> Definitely talk to Fiio then.  I also have a 5 series iDevice (iPhone 5S) - again, dead quiet.




No issue with my unit so far, however it depends on compatibility with the device you plug in, I got the best out of it with the Fiio X1 but doesn't seems to cope with most smartphones


----------



## FiiO-Shadow

dcy77 said:


> I've tested it with my G3 and 5G Touch (makes a lot of clicking noises and skipping). Just found that high gain makes the static louder and is lower turned off while still present. When something is playing it stops. I appreciate the response.


 
  
 Hi, when connecting the E11K with the G3 and 5G touch, how about trying to turning off the GPRS or WIFI in the the G3 and 5G touch? The static problem still persists? As other E11K users said, it is suggested to try some other sound source devices.
 Any test result, pls email it to us (support@fiio.net) directly, and we will help you repair the E11K, if it is confirmed to be ineffective. So pls don't worry.


----------



## FiiO-Shadow

gardibolt said:


> Hi all. I got the E11K from BH a few weeks ago, and it's my first portable headphone amp so I don't have anything to compare it to. I'm finding the battery life really not very good at all. I fully charged it (till the light was steady), used it for about two hours and then the next day it was completely dead. I fully recharged it, didn't use it at all, and the next day it was completely dead again. Is that typical or did I get a bum unit?
> 
> It certainly doesn't seem very portable if you have to plan exactly four hours ahead to charge it to take it anywhere. I see people talking upthread about 'long battery life' but I don't know how long they are considering "long" for context.


 
  
 So sorry for the late reply. 
 At present, your E11K still can't work normally? Or have you contacted your seller B&H and asked for help? If the problem is still not fixed, pls send email to us (support@fiio.net). And we will help you solve it directly.


----------



## gardibolt

fiio-shadow said:


> So sorry for the late reply.
> At present, your E11K still can't work normally? Or have you contacted your seller B&H and asked for help? If the problem is still not fixed, pls send email to us (support@fiio.net). And we will help you solve it directly.


 
 All sorted, thanks. New unit is working fine.


----------



## Brooko

E11K (A3) review posted - http://www.head-fi.org/products/fiio-kilimanjaro-2-e11k-portable-headphone-amplifier/reviews/14277


----------



## mindbomb

I'm using this with my asus xonar d1 and akg k7xx, on low gain. It is so perfect for these headphones. If you have a dac with high output (like an odac) I would recommend it for all the mid fi dynamic headphones.


----------



## DCY77

fiio-shadow said:


> Hi, when connecting the E11K with the G3 and 5G touch, how about trying to turning off the GPRS or WIFI in the the G3 and 5G touch? The static problem still persists? As other E11K users said, it is suggested to try some other sound source devices.
> Any test result, pls email it to us (support@fiio.net) directly, and we will help you repair the E11K, if it is confirmed to be ineffective. So pls don't worry.


 
 I apologize for the delayed response. There's static with the Wifi on and off. I appreciate your assistance.


----------



## SpecChum

Got my a3 yesterday, mainly using it to boost the output of my tablet but I'm going to try it on my desktop too. 

Will the fact that my motherboard has built-in headphone amps anyway make a difference? They're TI Opa1652 if that matters.


----------



## TheIronnWolf

Hi fellow head-fi'ers
  
 I am going on a trip and just discovered that laptop can't give me enough volume on Denon D7000.  I want to grab something basic to amplifying job done.  From skimming the thread, it looks like it should do the job, still, can anyone confirm E11K will be powerful enough for D7000, to loud volumes?
  
 Thanks!
  
 edit: got the device.  It gives enough volume and is nicely built, but I should have bought DAC/AMP instead, I can hear laptop out producing not the best sound to amplify.


----------



## Nommag

Hi all,
  
 New around here but am hoping to get some advice. Looking at purchasing a Fiio E11k (... and eventually a Fiio X1) off Aliexpress. Given that I live outside the USA this is by far the most economical place to buy them. I'm a little concerned that the products on Aliexpress may be fake. Is there a possibility anyone would be able to give me a heads up on buying a Fiio E11k off ali or perhaps link to a listing that is reliable.
  
 Thanks!!!


----------



## qvoRlx

hi
 What is the highest possible sampling rate and bit depth audio files that e11k supports?
 like 24bit 192 kHz?


----------



## TheIronnWolf

qvorlx said:


> hi
> What is the highest possible sampling rate and bit depth audio files that e11k supports?
> like 24bit 192 kHz?


 

 e11k is not a DAC, it is amplifier.  So it takes in analogue signal in, not digital.


----------



## Drhonker

Just ordered my first amp, the e11k/ A3, and am SO GIDDY! Figured this would be a good starting point


----------



## qvoRlx

I want to know what is the difference in function between AMPs and DACs @@?


----------



## qvoRlx

I want to know what is the difference in function between AMPs and DACs @@?


----------



## Madacor

There is a small description of those two terms here: http://www.head-fi.org/a/glossary-of-terms
  
 Hope that helps


----------



## TheGiantHogweed

Can anyone tell me a detailed comparison comparing the original E11 and this, the E11k, A3 or what ever it is.
  
  
 I think I would buy the original E11 again if it was still available new. I really like it but it is starting to have problems. Whenever I move the dial slightly, there quite often is a loud of loud popping and the music also appears to stop as if my headphones are not plugged in. As soon as I let go, It is fine again. It doesn't always happen but it is getting to be pretty irritating.
  
 I have had it since about May 2012 and it has been used pretty much every day. It is covered in marks, scratches and even dents but it is only the dial that seems to be messing up the sound. The other issue is battery life. I have replaced the batter once the original one started to give up and now this one is struggling to get 6 hours out of it. It has been in it for 2 years or so so it may be solved by getting another. That won't sort out my main issue though.
  
  
 The main thing I want to know is about the bass boost switch. My headphones are Audio Technica ATH-AD700s and they are very light in bass. Bass boost 2 on my E11 suits them really well. Many people say the E11 on bass boost 2 was just too boomy and I can agree with that when used with other types of headphones.
  
 How does the bass boost compare to the original E11? If I did end up getting this, I would want the quantity it adds to be at least as much. Something else I notice is that the frequency of the bass the E11 boost is very deep which is what I like about it. I also have the E10 and the bass boost on that isn't as powerful and it seems to boost the mid bass more than anything. That just doesn't suit them as well.
 It would be helpful if someone could describe what the bass boost is like on the new replacement version of my E11.
  
 Thanks.


----------



## Brooko

http://www.head-fi.org/products/fiio-kilimanjaro-2-e11k-portable-headphone-amplifier/reviews/14277
  
 Has a bit on the bass boost - including graphs which show frequency affected.  May be helpful.


----------



## TheGiantHogweed

brooko said:


> http://www.head-fi.org/products/fiio-kilimanjaro-2-e11k-portable-headphone-amplifier/reviews/14277
> 
> Has a bit on the bass boost - including graphs which show frequency affected.  May be helpful.


 

 I've now also found a video comparing the old E11 to the new one. The bass boost apparently is cleaner but isn't quite as much as when my E11 is on bass boost 2.
  
 I think I may create a new thread in the help and recommendations forum and ask if there are any other brands that have similar bass boost to the original E11.


----------



## Blazer39

does anyone know if these sound good with grado headphones?
  
 i have been listening to my grado sr80e with fiio x3ii and the sound can be little bit congested and muddy..will the e11k solve these issues?
  
 also i dont mind getting fiio e12 if its much better suited.


----------



## TheGiantHogweed

blazer39 said:


> does anyone know if these sound good with grado headphones?
> 
> i have been listening to my grado sr80e with fiio x3ii and the sound can be little bit congested and muddy..will the e11k solve these issues?
> 
> also i dont mind getting fiio e12 if its much better suited.


 

 This may help:
 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3jMKPjhPMDM
  
 I watched this when I wanted to compare the old E11 with the this amp. He is using Grado SR80s when he describes the sound so it may be useful.


----------



## big45-70

I've been thinking about picking up an A3 for a couple weeks. The sole purpose being to power my Fostex Mk3's. The source being a Fiio X1 and iPhone 6s plus. Just wondering if anyone had a similar setup and the A3 handles these headphones.


----------



## LayLay

I have a question regarding the USB mains charger for the A3. The specs recommend a DC5V 1A charger. I only have a DC5V 2A charger (a decent Samsung one, and yes it has a USB port which I know is very necessary since the A3 uses mini USB and not micro). Considering I am planning to have it always be powered, will what I have do the trick or would it be smart to get a mains charger with proper spec? Thanks.


----------



## ClieOS

laylay said:


> I have a question regarding the USB mains charger for the A3. The specs recommend a DC5V 1A charger. I only have a DC5V 2A charger (a decent Samsung one, and yes it has a USB port which I know is very necessary since the A3 uses mini USB and not micro). Considering I am planning to have it always be powered, will what I have do the trick or would it be smart to get a mains charger with proper spec? Thanks.


 
  
 All you need to know is that the power source (USB adapter) should always have higher outputs rating than the recipient's (A3) requirement.
  
 ...or in simple words: yes, you are fine.


----------



## LayLay

clieos said:


> All you need to know is that the power source (USB adapter) should always have higher outputs rating than the recipient's (A3) requirement.
> 
> ...or in simple words: yes, you are fine.


 
 Thanks. I wonder their reason for "recommending" a 1A output though, and there's no "greater than" symbol. Mistranslation?


----------



## Jeroen Pasman

Hello all , 
  
 I just got my A3 in and i have some questions. 
  
 what is the most common volume level adjustments ?  in other words , how do you control your volume and whereto set them on ? 
  
 I use to set the volume of my phone to 95% and tham adjust the volume on the Fiio A3 to my desired volume level. 
 I do this becouse i have learned that you can better send in a strong signal to avoid noise form the "amp" than againm you can also turn this arround and cranck up the Fiio A3 to lets say level 8 ore so and adjust the volume with your phone .. 
  
 What do you do the most and why >?  
  
 my setup :


----------



## FiiO

laylay said:


> Thanks. I wonder their reason for "recommending" a 1A output though, and there's no "greater than" symbol. Mistranslation?


 
  
 Dear LayLay,
  
 We recommend the normal using charger which is suitable for the A3. The input charging current of the A3 is smaller than 1A, so we recommend the 5V, 1A charger. But the 5V, 2A charger you mentioned is available as well.
  
 Best regards


----------



## LayLay

Got the amp now, turns out the connection is unfortunately the dodgy micro USB port, and not the much much more sturdy mini USB as specified on the official site. Not a problem (right now) as I have it connected to my HiFi amp. Anyway I do have a 5V 1A micro USB charger so I'm using that.

As for the amp, it's great. Presents the difference between mp3 and lossless better than anything I've yet heard (they really sound very different, and I wouldn't say it's simply a difference in quality) I'm pretty sure it's maxing out what I currently own. The bass boost is seamlessly implemented, I was surprised by that. Feels very well made, save for the aforementioned micro USB port. kudos


----------



## mib91

Can somebody shed some light on how A3 would stack up against Fiio E12K Mont Blanc or E10k? Of course, E12k has more options packed with it and not to mention, capable of providing freakishly amount of MW. I'm, however, more interested to see the comparison in bass boost and soundstage as all I want is to tame down the highs a little and bring out a somewhat warmer signature on my SHP that I use in workplace.
  
 I agree, cheap hybrid amps like Bravo v2 could be more effective for my need but as I stated moment ago, I use SHP in workplace so the less the from factor, the less attention it would grab and that's where options like v2 is a no go for me.


----------



## WoodyLuvr

Anyone experience any problems charging their FiiO A3 via a computer USB 3.0 Port (DC5V; 900 mA)?  As I have seen varying power input requirement specifications ranging from DC5V; 500 mA to DC5V; 1 A...


----------



## TheGiantHogweed

woodyluvr said:


> Anyone experience any problems charging their FiiO A3 via a computer USB 3.0 Port (DC5V; 900 mA)?  As I have seen varying power input requirement specifications ranging from DC5V; 500 mA to DC5V; 1 A...


 

 I often get confused about what charger FiiO Expects us to use. As they have said with the X3 to use an apple charger. But done specify exactly which one. they also have said up to a 2A charger sound be fine so I never really know what is best. I don't own any apple products so have never tried with their chargers. I charged the A3 with over 5 different devices at many different output ratings. However, it usually gets charged by a smart charger which automatically detects what current the device needs. I've got a USB device that tells me the rate it is charging at so I'll test it later and post the results.


----------



## TheGiantHogweed

mib91 said:


> Can somebody shed some light on how A3 would stack up against Fiio E12K Mont Blanc or E10k? Of course, E12k has more options packed with it and not to mention, capable of providing freakishly amount of MW. I'm, however, more interested to see the comparison in bass boost and soundstage as all I want is to tame down the highs a little and bring out a somewhat warmer signature on my SHP that I use in workplace.
> 
> I agree, cheap hybrid amps like Bravo v2 could be more effective for my need but as I stated moment ago, I use SHP in workplace so the less the from factor, the less attention it would grab and that's where options like v2 is a no go for me.


 

 The E10K is totally different. It has no battery as it is a desktop amplifier. It also gets it audio from USB. The A3 and E12k both just have 3.5mm audio inputs. I have the original E10 and the A3. I can compare the bass boost on the original E10 and the A3 though. What I don't know is if the E10K has a totally new bass boost feature. I never liked the E10s bass boost much. It seemed to boost the mid bass much more than the deeper bass which wasn't what I was after. I just found it affected the mid range too much a lot of the time. The boost on the A3 is far better. It boost it really cleanly and the bass it boosts is more like sub bass. I'd also say the A3 has the ability to go louder as well. Problems I had with my E10 was interference from my PC. It pretty much amplified what was going on inside my PC. For example, whenever the PC was busy chugging away with something, the quiet beeps and cracks could be heard through the E10. That only seemed to be a problem with certain computers though. By the look of what you want, the E10 would be no good at all, as it must receive a decent amount of power as well as data for the music through the USB cable.


----------



## mib91

thegianthogweed said:


> The E10K is totally different. It has no battery as it is a desktop amplifier. It also gets it audio from USB. The A3 and E12k both just have 3.5mm audio inputs. I have the original E10 and the A3. I can compare the bass boost on the original E10 and the A3 though. What I don't know is if the E10K has a totally new bass boost feature. I never liked the E10s bass boost much. It seemed to boost the mid bass much more than the deeper bass which wasn't what I was after. I just found it affected the mid range too much a lot of the time. The boost on the A3 is far better. It boost it really cleanly and the bass it boosts is more like sub bass. I'd also say the A3 has the ability to go louder as well. Problems I had with my E10 was interference from my PC. It pretty much amplified what was going on inside my PC. For example, whenever the PC was busy chugging away with something, the quiet beeps and cracks could be heard through the E10. That only seemed to be a problem with certain computers though. By the look of what you want, the E10 would be no good at all, as it must receive a decent amount of power as well as data for the music through the USB cable.


 

 E10k is considered as more neutral and refined sounding than the originals. Plus, the bass boost isn't as drastic as original E10 is what I see people keep saying. I can't personally verify that since I never got to hear a E10 but I own a E10k and I'm quite happy with the way it represents music. I'm more interested in the sound signature of A3 rather than other factors compare with other two and mainly looking for that neutral to slightly warmer sound signature that E10k serves. If A3 can retain the same sound signature minus the sorceries E10k does with its DAC capabilities then A3 should pair nicely with SHP.


----------



## TheGiantHogweed

Quote:


woodyluvr said:


> Anyone experience any problems charging their FiiO A3 via a computer USB 3.0 Port (DC5V; 900 mA)?  As I have seen varying power input requirement specifications ranging from DC5V; 500 mA to DC5V; 1 A...


 
  
 Well, I've now tested charging it and it seems to charge at 0.5A out of every charger I have tried. I don't think it would have any issue being used with a 2 amp charger as it only seems to charge at the same speed as this image shows:

  
 This is charging from a USB power bank. The output is up to 2.1a. The A3 as I said seems to charge at this rate from everything.


----------



## WoodyLuvr

thegianthogweed said:


> Quote:
> 
> Well, I've now tested charging it and it seems to charge at 0.5A out of every charger I have tried. I don't think it would have any issue being used with a 2 amp charger as it only seems to charge at the same speed as this image shows:
> 
> ...


 
  
 Really appreciate your taking the time to test it and adding the pic!


----------



## WoodyLuvr

On the fence now between the FiiO A3 and the JDS Labs C5 (Amp only model not C5D)...  deciding factors are usb charging via pc and the quality/accuracy of the volume controls which I am still investigating.  Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## FiiO

thegianthogweed said:


> I often get confused about what charger FiiO Expects us to use. As they have said with the X3 to use an apple charger. But done specify exactly which one. they also have said up to a 2A charger sound be fine so I never really know what is best. I don't own any apple products so have never tried with their chargers. I charged the A3 with over 5 different devices at many different output ratings. However, it usually gets charged by a smart charger which automatically detects what current the device needs. I've got a USB device that tells me the rate it is charging at so I'll test it later and post the results.



Dear TheGiantHogweed,
If the charging current of the product is smaller than 500mA, we would recommended the charger with DC output 5V, 500mA. But the charger with a little higher output current(like 5V,1A/2A) can be suitable as well. So both can be available.
Best regards


----------



## openglcg

Just got this on amazon. I really hope it can drive my rha ma750s (16Ω) to very high volume levels without clipping.
  
 Had a bad experience with the cmoybb tuned for low impedance headphones. The thing could not even push the same volume levels as my computer or phone.
  
 I am in a very small minority with my desires for high volumes produced at ultra low freqencies and as well on very low impedance headphones.
  
 IDK if a portable sub 100$ amp is ever going to satisfy. I'll let you know.


----------



## TheGiantHogweed

openglcg said:


> Just got this on amazon. I really hope it can drive my rha ma750s (16Ω) to very high volume levels without clipping.
> 
> Had a bad experience with the cmoybb tuned for low impedance headphones. The thing could not even push the same volume levels as my computer or phone.
> 
> ...


 

 The issue you may have with this amplifier is channel balance when on low volumes. This will only be a problem if the input is a fairly loud one. But even with my 32ohm pair of headphones, it is very tricky to listen to them at a very quiet level without hearing the left side a lot more than the right. I think it could do with another gain switch that decreases the volume so you need to turn the dial further to get louder. This would then solve the balance issue.


----------



## LayLay

openglcg said:


> Just got this on amazon. I really hope it can drive my rha ma750s (16Ω) to very high volume levels without clipping.
> 
> Had a bad experience with the cmoybb tuned for low impedance headphones. The thing could not even push the same volume levels as my computer or phone.
> 
> ...


 
 Your ears will bleed. But don't do it, take care of what little there is left of your hearing.


----------



## openglcg

*Very happy with this amp*.
  
 At first it appeared to be clipping in the left ear at 2-4x the max volume that my computer could output but that seems to have disappeared after charging it.
  
 I use it on high gain and full volume to jam out on my 16Ω IEMs. From someone who's friends have commented that you can hear my car stereo exactly the same with the doors closed and windows up, it has enough power for me.


----------



## openglcg

wow I just gotta check back in and say how amazing this amp is.
  
 I'm not sure if they have changed it but mine is hardly curved at all. The middle seems very flat.
  
Heres a picture of it with a flat usb drive on top.


----------



## Fessy

nmatheis said:


> Yes, it does come with rubber feet, and they prevent the E11k from resting on your desk or DAP. With the feet attached, any concerns with the slightly rounded shape are over exaggerated, IMHO.



Hey there. I just ordered my Fiio A3 and it didn't come with the rubber feets instead it came with 2 rectangular shaped rubbers in the shape of the Fiio. Where's my stickers?? Do you have any idea??


----------



## nmatheis

Fessy said:


> Hey there. I just ordered my Fiio A3 and it didn't come with the rubber feets instead it came with 2 rectangular shaped rubbers in the shape of the Fiio. Where's my stickers?? Do you have any idea??



They switched to those flat rectangular silicone pads awhile back. You can always buy some 3M silicone dots.


----------



## TheGiantHogweed

Fessy said:


> Hey there. I just ordered my Fiio A3 and it didn't come with the rubber feets instead it came with 2 rectangular shaped rubbers in the shape of the Fiio. Where's my stickers?? Do you have any idea??



As nmatheis said, something like these will be what you are after: https://www.amazon.co.uk/MagiDeal-A...05243601&sr=1-4&keywords=silicone+bumper+pads

Mine came with the silicone pads to prevent the amp and your phone /music player rubbing togeather because of the A3's curved shape. It originally came with rubber bands too which it doesn't now I think. I have used 6 silicone pads to stop it rubbing on my desk:


----------



## Fessy

nmatheis said:


> They switched to those flat rectangular silicone pads awhile back. You can always buy some 3M silicone dots.



Yeah I found out after, thanks for the reply! I think I prefer the pads because there's no stickiness then.


----------



## Fessy

TheGiantHogweed said:


> As nmatheis said, something like these will be what you are after: https://www.amazon.co.uk/MagiDeal-A...05243601&sr=1-4&keywords=silicone+bumper+pads
> 
> Mine came with the silicone pads to prevent the amp and your phone /music player rubbing togeather because of the A3's curved shape. It originally came with rubber bands too which it doesn't now I think. I have used 6 silicone pads to stop it rubbing on my desk:



I see but won't these leave a mark if I take them off after a long time?

So did mine, which I prefer to be honest. I got the rubber bands with it as well, 2 of them. 6 is a bit too much, no? Lol. 

The stupid thing about my Plenue D is that its head jack is at the top so the FiiO is on upside down lol. 

Btw, is there no such case I can get for the amp? I looked but can't find anything. I don't want it to get scratched or anything.


----------



## TheGiantHogweed

Fessy said:


> I see but won't these leave a mark if I take them off after a long time?
> 
> So did mine, which I prefer to be honest. I got the rubber bands with it as well, 2 of them. 6 is a bit too much, no? Lol.
> 
> ...



The reason why I have 6 was because when I used to use it strap to my X3, I didn't always have all 6 contacting the X3. I did this so I would have room for me headphone plug to have room to come out the bottom of the A3 in my pocket. If I just had these pads on one edge and in the middle, it wouldn't balance on my desk. Sometimes it works out useful having an extra pair in the middle. If I remember correctly, my original E11 came with 8 of these.

I personally think the desighn of the A3 is a bit silly for portable use. It would be far better if the headphone socket and output swapped places with the gain and bass boost. That would be worse for use on my desk but it would make it so much more easy for portable use. I much prefer the design of my original E11 for this sort of use. It is flat too which makes more sense as well.


----------



## Fessy

TheGiantHogweed said:


> The reason why I have 6 was because when I used to use it strap to my X3, I didn't always have all 6 contacting the X3. I did this so I would have room for me headphone plug to have room to come out the bottom of the A3 in my pocket. If I just had these pads on one edge and in the middle, it wouldn't balance on my desk. Sometimes it works out useful having an extra pair in the middle. If I remember correctly, my original E11 came with 8 of these.
> 
> I personally think the desighn of the A3 is a bit silly for portable use. It would be far better if the headphone socket and output swapped places with the gain and bass boost. That would be worse for use on my desk but it would make it so much more easy for portable use. I much prefer the design of my original E11 for this sort of use. It is flat too which makes more sense as well.



Ah I see. 

I prefer them this way but each to their own . This is my 1st amp so I'm happy with it . Only thing is I blast my Plenue D on full and the amp about 7.5 - 8 volume so the amp only lasts about roughly 6hrs. I was wondering if yourself or anyone else on here knows of a good amp dats small like this A3 but lasts longer than 16 or 20hrs on some I've seen and a reasonable price??


----------



## revhed

Hello all,
After reading all this thread,reading other reviews and watching info on youtube, decided to buy this FiiO A3 amp.
Also considering M3k as DAP and they are almost same size so should stack nice, also hoping they will play well together.
Pro box and nice build quality.
Counter fit control system, nice!
If set to low gain NO increase in volume at all, tested on several inputs, iphone 5s, Oregon scientific Mp120, computer.
Is this normal?
On high gain using iphone 5s I can listen comfortably with BOTH on highest volume, again is this as it should be?
Using Koss ksc 75s, 60 ohm, and other super cheap and old headphones only for testing.
But biggest issue is NO USB CHARGING!
I listened, tested yesterday for a couple hours, did note that with computer source, could get close to what I would call loud enough but still thought this would put out MUCH more power.
This morning blue LED started blinking, understanding this is the alert to charge plugged in provided USB to micro USB into 5v, 1A charger, known to work as tested with iphone,  Nothing.
Tried with unit on and off, nothing.
Tested with 2 other chargers also known to function, nothing, as well as computer USB, no charge.
By hazard noticed that my wifes Samsung phone charger uses micro USB, it is 4.7 v, .55a and now the blue led is "pulsing slowly" saying charging.
I carefully physically controlled FiiO charge cable, connection contacts, and MANY combinations to no avail.
I am certainly no electronics engineer but have built many RC elctric helis and am trying to trouble shoot this problem.
Now that wife is back used her phone to test FiiO USB to micro USB cable, problem found,
BAD cable!
So for someone who would not have done all these tests to trouble shoot the problem, one would not have known it was cable problem or unit.
By doing tests also found that volume level is about the same from iphone 5s at highest volume while FiiO A3 is at 7, high gain, and as said NO change low gain.
Also easy for me to choose iphone direct for sound quality when compared to A3 at same volume.
 Hear very little change when bass boost is on, but when is on bassy tracks sounds muddy and grainy.
So my first venture into "higher fidelity" being my Koss ksc 75s, well pleased!
Added plus was fun project to mod with excellent results!
Second upgrade, FiiO A3 amp, would be returned to shop if I had the option to buy local, even today less that 24 hours of ownership.
As it was done thru Amazon and not sure if just a bad charge cable qualifies for refund or credit but will check into.
I always read and study a lot before making buys, not only for the fun but for savings as well.
Was considering FiiO M3K as first "real" DAP, but this DOA charge cable issue coupled with far below my expectations performance wise, will change my thinking.
revhed


----------



## TheGiantHogweed

revhed said:


> Hello all,
> After reading all this thread,reading other reviews and watching info on youtube, decided to buy this FiiO A3 amp.
> Also considering M3k as DAP and they are almost same size so should stack nice, also hoping they will play well together.
> Pro box and nice build quality.
> ...



 I have had issues with one or two FiiO cables in the past. But as their amps often only require 0.5a at 5v and no data, they often make the wires so thin that the cables don't last long. The ones that came with my E5 and E11 were very poor. 


The A3 is about the same volume as the input on lo gain for me too. But it does give you better sound and gives you a nice feeling dial and better control of the volume. On high gain, the A3 is louder than they headphone out on my X3 Dap, which will already be significantly louder than an iphone. Not sure what your issue is here, but sounds like there is something. 


With the bass boost, it depends how much you are expecting. It changes it a moderate amount of the bass. The peak is by about 4db at 60hz and it rolls off towards 100 and gets back to totally flat by 200hz. If listening at maximum volume, the bass boost does add quite a lot of distortion on high gain for me though. otherwise, it does a good job at boosting the low end without messing up other frequencies. Not sure of your issue here either.

I would send it back if you can and I don't think you would face the issue with volume issues if you got it again.


----------



## revhed

TheGiantHogweed said:


> I have had issues with one or two FiiO cables in the past. But as their amps often only require 0.5a at 5v and no data, they often make the wires so thin that the cables don't last long. The ones that came with my E5 and E11 were very poor.
> 
> 
> The A3 is about the same volume as the input on lo gain for me too. But it does give you better sound and gives you a nice feeling dial and better control of the volume. On high gain, the A3 is louder than they headphone out on my X3 Dap, which will already be significantly louder than an iphone. Not sure what your issue is here, but sounds like there is something.
> ...


----------



## revhed

Return to (of) the giant hogweed,
Thanx for your info.
I have had bad cheap 3.5 cables so know this can happen, but how hard can it be to quality control quickly before leaves factory.
Good to know that someone else has same volume on low gain.
Also boomy base loud volume on high gain.
As I am SO new to all this, is fun, I am finding that with high gain, no bass boost on vol 8 with Iphone 5s maxed that I can enjoy!
I have read a little about both headphone and amp burn in, not sure, but am all but sure that ones brain does change to adapt to many things
including sound. Interesting for me to discover this.
Could it be that amp is louder after a few battery drains and recharge, or again just in my head?
I sure would like to know if the charge system auto stops at full charge, have checked their web site and posed question here somewhere else, no reply.
I can say I am very informed on lithium battery care as been using with RC helis and a HUGE pack on my electric uni, over charge and over drain are just not healthy.
I will and must say just having cheap modded Koss kc 75s, a dedicated amp, 4 input sources to test is letting me listen to some old favs that
have been missed, so just that has improved the quality of my life in recent days!!
So much Pink Floyd is EPIC!
I am still searching for my first "real" DAP.
In the running,
Fiio M3K
Xudoo x3 ii
Shanling M1
Hidizs Ap 60 ii, PRO
Also need higher quality micro SD storage, Sandisk, Samsung Other?
Thoughts, ideas anyone please!
revhed


----------



## TheGiantHogweed

revhed said:


> Return to (of) the giant hogweed,
> Thanx for your info.
> I have had bad cheap 3.5 cables so know this can happen, but how hard can it be to quality control quickly before leaves factory.
> Good to know that someone else has same volume on low gain.
> ...



Just thinking of something about your Iphone. Do you use the headphone socket? It is sometimes best to avoid using that as the output to yet anther amplifier as you are effectively amplifying the signal twice. The Iphone should be able to work with some kind of adaptor from it's other port. I believe this output of the phone has a fixed volume and it will be at its loudest. This could result in you being able to get much better volume from your A3. This is the adaptor I remember people discussing: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/fiio-l9-l-shaped-line-out-dock-lod-cable-for-ipod-and-iphone.13404/

FiiO don't make it any more but I am sure there will be other companies that make these adaptors still. If you can find a really cheap one, it will be worth trying out. I don't know what sort of connection your phone will have. If you know, just look up that connection type to a 3.5 cable adapter.


----------



## revhed

THX, This could be a great idea.
Only problem is that my iphone  5s and uses "lightning" connector.
Quick google shoes does exist for my phone, will check it out, MERCI!
revhed


----------



## revhed

TheGiantHogweed said:


> Just thinking of something about your Iphone. Do you use the headphone socket? It is sometimes best to avoid using that as the output to yet anther amplifier as you are effectively amplifying the signal twice. The Iphone should be able to work with some kind of adaptor from it's other port. I believe this output of the phone has a fixed volume and it will be at its loudest. This could result in you being able to get much better volume from your A3. This is the adaptor I remember people discussing: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/fiio-l9-l-shaped-line-out-dock-lod-cable-for-ipod-and-iphone.13404/
> 
> FiiO don't make it any more but I am sure there will be other companies that make these adaptors still. If you can find a really cheap one, it will be worth trying out. I don't know what sort of connection your phone will have. If you know, just look up that connection type to a 3.5 cable adapter.


Update,
Just got Iphone 5s port to 3.5mm adapter as so kindly suggested very cheap from ebay.
Plugged into Fii0 a3 amp.
So interesting that it will play for about a minute then iphone tells me that it is not supported!
Anyway volume is about the same but if anyone has idea on how to get it to work I would try.
THX rh


----------



## TheGiantHogweed

the limitations of apple... They want you to stop using old and buy more and more new. There may be a way around the problem but i don't know.


----------



## markanini

I ordered the Fiio A3, hopefully it's powerfull enough to drivemy AKG K612?


----------



## TheGiantHogweed

markanini said:


> I ordered the Fiio A3, hopefully it's powerfull enough to drivemy AKG K612?



Well, these are 120ohm headphones. My Beyerdynamic DT 880s are 600ohm are usually a little louder than i need them when the A3 is on maximum volume. It should comfortably drive these. As It managed my 256 ohm DT880s fine when i had them.


----------



## rick88

My A3 arrived today, but it did not come with the short 3.5mm cable to hook my player up to it. I thought it was supposed to?


----------



## TheGiantHogweed

Was it a sealed package? You know, that plastic film. The cable isn't exactly a cable. It is barely 2cm long. Just 2 3.5mm right angles with a tiny bit of flexible cable. If it is the latest A3, it should come with 2 flat silicone rectangles (possible 2 black FiiO bands too) and the tiny cable. It may be easy to miss it.


----------



## rick88

Yes it was sealed. I have seen the short flat cable on reviews I have read. I got the rectangular silicone pieces, 2 rubber bands, and a USB cable, but not the 3.5mm cable.

I thought maybe Fiio stopped putting one in the package, to increase their profits by forcing you to buy one separately.


----------



## FiiO

rick88 said:


> Yes it was sealed. I have seen the short flat cable on reviews I have read. I got the rectangular silicone pieces, 2 rubber bands, and a USB cable, but not the 3.5mm cable.
> 
> I thought maybe Fiio stopped putting one in the package, to increase their profits by forcing you to buy one separately.


Dear friend,

No. A small 3.5mm to 3.5mm audio cable is included in the package of the A3. Please check again. If you still confirm you don't have that cable, please contact your seller or email support@fiio.com with the receipt attached.

Best regards


----------



## rick88

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> No. A small 3.5mm to 3.5mm audio cable is included in the package of the A3. Please check again. If you still confirm you don't have that cable, please contact your seller or email support@fiio.com with the receipt attached.
> 
> Best regards



I checked twice and the cable is definitely not there. I sent an email to customer support yesterday and I am waiting for a response.

I like your products as I feel they are very good values, however based on my experience and what I see from many posters on this forum, your customer service and especially your product support in regards to fixing issues and updating firmware, could use improvement.


----------



## Akira1977

I saw in a review on Amazon that you can increase the gain of this amplifier. ( operating on the Opa 1642)

The warranty for this product is over, and i'm an electronic.

Does someone know something about?

I can't find anything on the internet and i can't contact the person who made the review...

Thank you!


----------



## banquo

Has the A3 been discontinued? I can't seem to find them anywhere.


----------



## FiiO

banquo said:


> Has the A3 been discontinued? I can't seem to find them anywhere.


No, the A3 hasn't been discontinued yet. But it is out of stock currently. It will be available again in USA market at about April.

Best regards


----------

